# Neuer Monitor... IPs oder 144Hz.



## AskAQuestion (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei mir steht ein neuer Monitor an. Nachdem ich mich schon etwas umgeschaut und durchgefragt habe, fällt meine Entscheidung wohl zwischen diesen beiden:

Benq XL2420T (Rev 2.0 mit 144 Hz)

oder

Eizo Foris FS2333-BK (mit IPS Panel)


Ich weiss, dass darüber schon viel geschrieben wurde. Auch hier. Und dass es vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängt. Mich würde nur mal interessieren, ob jemand hier den neuen XL2420T hat und was bei den Farbeinstellungen noch herauszuholen war? bzw macht es mit einer GTX 570 OC und einem i5-2500K überhaupt Sinn einen 144/120Hz Monitor zu haben?

Eigentlich spiele ich so ziemlich alles. Auch FPS. Und das ging bisher mit 60Hz auch ganz gut.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2014)

Würde mich auch interesseiren ob man ein TN Panel auf Niveau eines IPS Panels bringen könnte von den Farben.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (12. Januar 2014)

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" (859-10143/859-10144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich  Soll ganz gut sein.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2014)

*R4Z0R1911*,

von wegen ist der gut 

der hier ist ein wares monitor wenn man ein 24zoll sucht in ips technik bei 1920x1200 mit 94.34 ppi !!! und für hardcore gamer noch als gut spielbar haben möchte laut prad.de hier !


----------



## mr.4EvEr (12. Januar 2014)

@ TE: Eine günstigere Alternative zum XL2420T wäre der VG248QE von ASUS: ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der ASUS ist und bleibt ein sehr gut gamingtauglicher Monitor, auch wenn die 2. Revision des XL2420T eine Stufe besser ist.

Zum U2312HM und LG 24EB23PY-W: Beide Monitore sind solide, bei deinem Budget würde ich aber ganz klar zu höherwertigeren Monitoren greifen.
Eine Alternative zum FS2333 ist der ebenfalls auf Prad.de getestete ASUS PB248Q, welcher ein Seitenverhältnis von 16:10 aufweist.

Zur Frage 144 Hz vs IPS:
144 Hz Monitore sind vor allem eben in schnellen Spielen (FPS, Rennspielen) klar im Vorteil, da dieser in der Tat flüssiger wirken.
Du profitierst von der hohen Bildwiederholfrequenz bereits deutlich bei 70 - 80 Fps, falls du also in einem deiner schnellen Lieblingsgames mehr als 60 Fps erreichen solltest, wäre ein 144 Hz Monitor definitiv einen Blick wert.

IPS Monitore wiederum bieten eine deutlich bessere Blickwinkelstabilität und im Falle des Eizos und des PB248Q wesentlich intensivere Farben.
Mit etwas Einstellungsaufwand wirst du keinen 144 Hz Monitor bildqualitativ auch nur annhähernd an die beiden von mir genannten IPS Monitore heran bringen können.

Hardcoregamer, die immer das maximale herausholen wollen sind mit einem 144 Hz Monitor klar besser beraten, aber gerade bei einem großen Spielespektrum ist ein IPS Ableger durchaus einen Blick wert.
Wir hatten hier durchaus schon Leute, die sich sowohl einen 144 Hz Monitor als auch den Eizo FS2333 bestellt haben und am Ende eine Münze werfen konnten.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2014)

*mr.4EvEr*,

ich bin ein hardcore gamer ! 

und ich hatte alle 120/144 monitore immer ca 1-2 monat in betrieb gehabt und durchgehend bf3 und bop2 gezockt inkl diese spiele liefen konstant über 120/144 fps dank 2x hd 7970@1,2ghz!

und mich konnte keins von diese monitore gegen ips monitor überzeugen, auser das beim schnelle bildbewegungen flüssiger rüber kommt, was aber kein vorteil zum gamen war für mich gegenüber ips.

ips ist und bleibt für mich das ware monitor technik zum zocken, solange bis ips oder was besseres mit blickwinkelstabilität+farbraum und höheren hz auf den markt kommt.

dazu zählt noch das höhere ppi für bessere bildschärfe sorgt ! ich würde niemals nochmal unter 94 ppi runtergehen.

der inputlag sollte natürlich auch unter 5ms sein.

deswegen ist hier ganz klar der LG 24EB23PY das beste 24 monitor auf den markt ! 

natürlich in diese preisklasse bei unter 250€ und ohne 4k monitor in betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## AskAQuestion (12. Januar 2014)

Grundsätzlich wäre ich auch bereit 300 oder 400 EUR für einen guten monitor auszugeben. Aber dann muss die leistung bzw der mehrwert auch stimmen. Und ich habe da bisher keinen gefunden, bei dem alles gepasst hätte.

Bisher habe ich nur die beiden oben genannten als sehr empfehlenswert gefunden. Oder aber dann monitore ab 500 EUR aufwärts die zwar besser sein sollen, aber auch nicht um welten besser.


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2014)

dann ganz klar den LG 29EB93-P ! einfach traumhaft zum zocken oder für den desktop


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Januar 2014)

Gecan du gehst paar Leuten echt auf den Sack der LG ist sicher nicht die Messlatte nur weil du ihn verwendest !
Wärst du wirklich ein HC Zocker hättest ein TN Panel drin, und würdest hier nicht Werbung für eine Monitor machen denn keiner kennt.
Der Benq ist schon sehr oft hier in der Community gekauft worden und das hat seine Grund weil er einfach gut ist.
Da kann ein unbekannter LG wie du ihn verwendest niemals mit gleich ziehen und nur weil du ihn hast und meinst der ist gut muss dem sicher nicht so sein !


----------



## AskAQuestion (12. Januar 2014)

Hmmm. Schon ein nettes teil.  trotz exotischen formats.

Da ich relativ nah am bildschirm sitze, wäre aber ein kleinerer bildschirm mit guter auflösung auch ausreichend.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2014)

Also seit zirka 30 Stunden habe ich jetzt den Eizo Foris FS2333 und bin von Bild relativ überzeugt ABER das einzige was mich stöhrt ist das das Display ein wenig "Glitzert" Glänzt bei Dunklen Flächen.
Wenn man bei Dunklen Flächen sich hin und her bewegt Schimmert das Display Silbern wo es eigentlich Schwarz sein sollte. Das war bei meinem TN Panel nie.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also seit zirka 30 Stunden habe ich jetzt den Eizo Foris FS2333 und bin von Bild relativ überzeugt ABER das einzige was mich stöhrt ist das das Display ein wenig "Glitzert" Glänzt bei Dunklen Flächen.
> Wenn man bei Dunklen Flächen sich hin und her bewegt Schimmert das Display Silbern wo es eigentlich Schwarz sein sollte. Das war bei meinem TN Panel nie.


 
Ist halt das IPS Glitzern sag ja irgentwas passt immer net....
Aber die IPS Monitore die ich hatte hatten sowas net.
Könntes mal nen Bild machen von?


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Gecan du gehst paar Leuten echt auf den Sack der LG ist sicher nicht die Messlatte nur weil du ihn verwendest !
> Wärst du wirklich ein HC Zocker hättest ein TN Panel drin, und würdest hier nicht Werbung für eine Monitor machen denn keiner kennt.
> Der Benq ist schon sehr oft hier in der Community gekauft worden und das hat seine Grund weil er einfach gut ist.
> Da kann ein unbekannter LG wie du ihn verwendest niemals mit gleich ziehen und nur weil du ihn hast und meinst der ist gut muss dem sicher nicht so sein !



mal ganz stil sein kolesch,

ich habe mich für den lg monitor entschieden weil ich mir alle monitore geleistet habe und alle getestet als hardcore gamer 

also was hat das mit werbung zu tun das ich lg bevorzugen du....  und das ich euch auf den sack gehe sicher wegen neid  

aber egal.

soso den monitor kennt also keiner, woran das wohl liegen dürfte, an preis oder blinde kuh  

doch ich und prad.de hier kennt ihn aber ! 

ansonsten so leute wie dich zeigt doch alles was leider neid bewirken kann.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ist halt das IPS Glitzern sag ja irgentwas passt immer net....
> Aber die IPS Monitore die ich hatte hatten sowas net.
> Könntes mal nen Bild machen von?


 
Hier mal ein Nettes Video von YouTube, bei dem Foris FS2333 emfinde ich es als etwas Schlimmer als auf den Video. Bei Assassins Creed Black Flag Nervt mich das schon ein wenig. Es Wirkt bei mir als wenn die linke Bildschirmseite ein wenig Heller sei....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SohjyKjV6zc


----------



## gecan (12. Januar 2014)

*Schauderwelz*,

ist das was neues für led panels ?

und seit wann bitte zockt man mit solchen dunklen szenen bzw bildpunkten 

uns muss doch allen klar sein das in spielen zu 99% die bildpunkten hell bzw farbig sind.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Januar 2014)

gecan schrieb:


> mal ganz stil sein kolesch,
> 
> ich habe mich für den lg monitor entschieden weil ich mir alle monitore geleistet habe und alle getestet als hardcore gamer
> 
> ...



Ja genau auf dich hab ich mit Sicherheit einen ganz großen Neid. NOT...

Hardcore Gamer, ich schmeiß mich weg, nur weil du dich so selber nennst bist du auch einer, sehr gut, Träum weiter deinen unbedeutenden Traum !

Dennoch tut es hier nichts zur Sache und der LG von dir ist nicht bekannt als Gameing Monitor somit ist es auch keiner, Ende der Durchsage !

PS: Kaum ist der Bub aufgeregt kennt er nicht mal mehr Groß und Kleinschreibung, halt dich an die Forenregeln !


----------



## Panther1909 (12. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also seit zirka 30 Stunden habe ich jetzt den Eizo Foris FS2333 und bin von Bild relativ überzeugt ABER das einzige was mich stöhrt ist das das Display ein wenig "Glitzert" Glänzt bei Dunklen Flächen.
> Wenn man bei Dunklen Flächen sich hin und her bewegt Schimmert das Display Silbern wo es eigentlich Schwarz sein sollte. Das war bei meinem TN Panel nie.



Das kann ich bei meinem nicht feststellen. Hast du vielleicht ein Montagsmodell erwischt?


----------



## Sebbi102 (12. Januar 2014)

@Schauderwelz: Das sind Lichthöfe, kann mal passieren dass man einen Monitor erwischt der extreme hat, da hilft meistens nur ein anderes Gerät. 
Du könntest aber auch mal schauen wie du dieses Smart Insight hast, das hellt das Bild an sich auch nochmal auf.

Also bezüglich Hardcore-gamen, da würde ich wirklich noch ein TN-Panel empfehlen, die sind schneller als die IPS dank 120/144 Hz.
Wenn man jetzt allerdings nicht so am Hardcore-gamen ist, dann macht das nix und dann würde ich einen IPS-Monitor nehmen.


----------



## MaxRink (12. Januar 2014)

Wobei es die Koreadisplays mit PLS(ohne glitzern) gibt. Die lassen sich sehr gut auf bis zu 120hz übertakten.


----------



## ramme223 (12. Januar 2014)

Würde wenn ich die wahl hätte mich für ein panel mit ips technik entscheiden. Lichthöfe in den ecken kann ich allerdings beim eizo forris bestätigen. Sieht man allerdings nur wenn die szene absolut schwarz ist. Wirklich störend ist das aber nicht. bei ips ist schwarz auch schwarz. Farben sind brillanter. Der forris eignet sich auch zur bildbearbeitung aufgrund seines breiten rgb farbraums. Mit deiner 570 sind 60 frames auch eher realistisch wie 120/144 frames.


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2014)

Komisch nur das die Linke unter seite SIlbern Schimmert und die Rechte GOlden

Smart Insight steht auf AUS, generell sind alle Helferleinchen Ausgeschaltet.
Und das in den Games Teilweise Helle Scenen sind ist mir schon Klar da brauch man sich nicht Jugendlich an den Kopf Klatschen ABER wenn man es auch bei Hellen Scenarien merkt finde ich das bei einem 300 Euro gerät schon sehr STark.....vielleicht werde ich ihn Tauschen oder einfach mit meinem alten Samsung leben und gar nichts kaufen.

PS4 an Plasma und nen iMac für Fotos


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Januar 2014)

Dennoch sind 60FPS auf 144Hz noch ne ecke geschmeidiger
Und leider hat der BenQ XL2411T genau das gleiche Prob. wie der Asus werd bald verrückt..............
Kann doch net sein anscheinen fällt das keinem auf.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (12. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Komisch nur das die Linke unter seite SIlbern Schimmert und die Rechte GOlden
> 
> Smart Insight steht auf AUS, generell sind alle Helferleinchen Ausgeschaltet.
> Und das in den Games Teilweise Helle Scenen sind ist mir schon Klar da brauch man sich nicht Jugendlich an den Kopf Klatschen ABER wenn man es auch bei Hellen Scenarien merkt finde ich das bei einem 300 Euro gerät schon sehr STark.....vielleicht werde ich ihn Tauschen oder einfach mit meinem alten Samsung leben und gar nichts kaufen.
> ...


 Ok jetzt wo ich das Vid. sah muss ich sagen der erste LG hatte das links unten auch war halt Blau und nervte sogar an hellen Stellen.
Der 2te war nur leicht hell unten links(waren 2mal die gleichen Monitore).
Aber mir hat das sehr gestört einfach nochmal tauschen und hoffen das der 2te besser ist.
Oder nix kaufen und abwarten was dieses Jahr noch kommt^^
Ich hoffe auf nen 24" IPS/VA mit 144Hz oder das gleiche in 27" 2k Auflösung


----------



## Schauderwelz (12. Januar 2014)

Naja 2569x1440p kommt bei mir wohl nicht in frage da Text etc kleiner wird und ich keine Lust habe mit bildschirmlupe zu lesen 

Ja das mit der Qualität bei Monitoren ist schon fast traurig....und gleichzeitig fühlt man sich verarscht von allen Herstellern


----------



## AskAQuestion (13. Januar 2014)

Ich bin gerade durch Zufall noch über dieses YouTube Video vom Benq XL2420T gestolpert. Unter anderem sieht man zwischen durch zwei panels nebeneinander... Eines mit factory Einstellungen und das andere selbst eingestellt.

24" LED 120hz Benq XL2420T Monitor Mini Review - YouTube


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Januar 2014)

So machen wir mal Nägel mit Köpfen.

Hier ist der Test von Prad.de des alten 120Hz.
PRAD | Test Monitor BenQ XL2420T 120Hz

Die Werkseinstellungen sind wie man hier lesen kann nicht optimal.
Aber man kann sie manuell noch sehr gut Korrigieren. 

Ich selber habe diesen Monitor seit über einem Jahr als 120Hz Version.
Der neuere 144Hz hat noch mal ein deutlich besseres Bild.

Aber auch hier kann man nochmal manuell Hand anlegen.
Und für ein TN-Panel ist das absolute Oberklasse was hier Benq abliefert.

Meine 120Hz Monitor konnte ich sogar auf 152hz in Full HD bringen.

Also ist auch bei dem neuen 144Hz noch einiges drin.

Fazit:
Kauf dir den BenQ XL2420T als 144Hz Monitor, manuell dann die Einstellungen einspeichern und wenn noch Lust hast übertakten.
Zum zocken wird es kaum etwas schnelleres und besseres geben.


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. Januar 2014)

Kennst DU denn den  unterschied zum IPS Panel? Und kommt der BenQ an das IPS ran?

WIe sieht es mit dem BenQ XL2411T Aus? scheint der selbe zu sein, nur mit standart Gehäuse für 80€ weniger


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Januar 2014)

Wie weis ich denn das es die 144Hz version ist=?


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. Januar 2014)

Auf gut Glück und ggf zurücksenden


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. Januar 2014)

Was haltet Ihr von den beiden BenQ´s?

BenQ BL2410PT 60,96 cm VA-LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-Hochauflö...=UTF8&qid=1389643138&sr=8-2&keywords=BL2410PT


----------



## PolsKa (13. Januar 2014)

IPS Panel und 120HZ 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## BertB (13. Januar 2014)

AskAQuestion schrieb:


> Hmmm. Schon ein nettes teil.  trotz exotischen formats.
> 
> Da ich relativ nah am bildschirm sitze, wäre aber ein kleinerer bildschirm mit guter auflösung auch ausreichend.



das exotische format ist das gute daran 
ich hab den und kann nur sagen, top

also halt, was immersion ins spiel angeht, habe auch noch ein triple monitor setup, da ists natürlich viel extremer,
aber der ultra wide 21:9 monitor ist schon ein deutlicher schritt in dieselbe richtung, man hat einen anteil peripheres sehen/blickfeld, grade , wenn man dicht davor sitzt
pixeldichte hat der wie ein 22" full hd, auch die selbe höhe, ist nur halt an jeder seite 10cm breiter
man sieht auch halt einen größeren winkel voraus, bei first person perspektive
wegen bewegungsunschärfe hälts bestimmt nicht bei 120HZ monitoren mit, mir persönlich ist halt anderes wichtiger, (große auflösung, breites bild) input lag merk ich gar nicht, der schwarzwert ist aber nicht so gut (viel zu hell)
für videos isses auch perfekt, oft hat man ja sonst bei kinofilm schwarze balken oben und unten, oder an den seiten wird was abgeschnitten
bei anderen formaten hat man dann halt balken an der seite, find ich aber weniger blöd, weils das bild nicht kleiner als volle höhe macht

ich betreib den zumeist mit 1,25X1,25 downsampling, 2560X1080-> 3200X1350, sieht super aus
1,5X1,5macht er leider nicht mit

2560x1440 ist na klar auch was extrem feines, sowas wird meine nächste größere anschaffung

je nach game kann die gtx 570 schon was bringen für 120HZ, aber bestimmt nicht die neuesten auf volle details,
viele kompetitive spieler drehen aber ja auch details extra runter in shootern etc, weils die übersicht erhöht
wenn du eher so zockst, dann ist 120Hz bestimmt sehr sinnvoll

ich bin immer eher auf eyecandy aus, zocke viel mmorpgs, da braucht man nicht jedes letzte fps


----------



## AskAQuestion (13. Januar 2014)

Mit Downsampling habe ich mich bisher noch gar nicht beschäftigt.

Was den XL2420T angeht... laut Pcgames erkennt man da an Folgendem:
_"Wir haben bei Benq nachfragt, ob man den Unterschied zwischen XL2420T (144 Hz) und XL2420T (120 Hz) im Handel erkennt. Benq antwortet uns wie folgt: "Auf der Verkaufsverpackung steht beim neuen Modell 144 Hz drauf. Beim Onlinekauf hilft im Zweifel nur der Blick in die technischen Daten.""_


----------



## BertB (13. Januar 2014)

braucht halt gut leistung, 
kannst ja mal ausprobieren, mit nvidia isses sehr einfach einzustellen
mit ner gtx 570 könnte man z.B. mindestens paar ältere klassiker deutlich aufhübschen, mass effect oder so, oder tes oblivion, irgendwas halt, wo die gtx 570 bei volle details und anti aliasing trotzdem viel mehr als 60fps für vsync bringt,
in der nvidia systemsteuerung kann man dann ne auflösung erstellen, für full hd üblicherweise 2880x1620 = 1,5X1,5

Downsampling How-to: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel für Radeon und Geforce - Jetzt komplett überarbeitet

hatte schon oft drüber gelesen, dachte, ach ich weiß nicht, und hatte keine geforce,
jetzt hab ich welche, ausprobiert, total easy und sieht super aus


----------



## JoM79 (13. Januar 2014)

Also wenn du dir einen bei Alternate bestellst, dann kriegst du 144Hz.
Hab mir den da heute her geholt zum ausprobieren.
Vor allem ist der flimmerfrei .
Sonst wie gesagt bestellen und hoffen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn du dir einen bei Alternate bestellst, dann kriegst du 144Hz.
> Hab mir den da heute her geholt zum ausprobieren.
> Vor allem ist der flimmerfrei .
> Sonst wie gesagt bestellen und hoffen.


 
Und das Bild auch so hell!?
Mal was dunkles DeadSpace oder BF4 Downbreaker und dann mal zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz wechseln sollte sofort ins Auge stechen
Wenn das net so der fall ist hol ich mir den auch.
Naja Alternate ist so ne sache kann nur auf nachnahme nehmen online kann ich net bezahlen habs bis heut net geschafft das mal freizuschalten lol.
Bei Amazon kann ich einfach mit Bankeinzug machen das bietet ja Alternate net an.
So wie ich gelesen hab soll Amazon auch nur noch die neuen Versionen haben.
Achja wie schauts mit Pixelfehlern aus?


----------



## AskAQuestion (13. Januar 2014)

Dank Dir.  Werde ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.

Ich werde wohl auch bei Amazon bestellen. Die sind zumindest Kunden gegenüber sehr kulant. Bei alternate habe ich noch nie bestellt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. Januar 2014)

"Für die Überprüfung der Bildqualität nutzen wir statt des werksseitig eingestellten FPS-Modus die Einstellung sRGB. Graustufen stellt das Display sehr gut dar, auch die Ausleuchtung ist bis auf kleine Aufhellungen an den Rändern in Ordnung. Mit maximal 346 cd/m²erreicht der Monitor fast punktgenau die Herstellerangabe in Sachen Helligkeit. Der geringstmögliche Wert von 128 cd/m² ist aber zu hoch und in dunklen Umgebungen viel zu hell"

Kopiert von tomshardware

Hmmm  also hat sich das wieder erledigt????
Wenn ich jetzt wüsste wie hell 128 cd m² ist ...
Kann doch net sein das die dinger so hell sind der Eizo ist es doch auch net liegt wohl doch am TN Panel.
Weis jetzt natürlich net ob das die 144Hz Version ist.
Bei Amazon wird auch gesagt das der so grell sei oh man bleibt wirklich nur der Eizo übrig mal schauen ob ich mir den irgentwo mal anschauen kann.


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2014)

Wieso wird hier 120 Hz nur für hardcore gamer empfohlen?! Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, die höhere Bildschärfe finde ich generell sehr angenehm, auch in 2D beim arbeiten, das ist einfach smoother, egal, was ich tue. Ob man das nun gegenüber den IPS Vorteilen vorzieht oder nicht hat mMn nicht nur mit Gamer/nichtGamer zu tun...


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Wegen der Helligkeit gucke ich nach der Arbeit nochmal, aber ich meine der war nicht extrem hell.
Das Problem ist, die haben alle die 120Hz Version getestet und der 144Hz hat ne ganz andere Steuerung der Beleuchtung.
Bei mir ist halt der Vorteil ich bestell was bei Alternate und hole es dann da direkt ab.
Dein Rückgaberecht hast du da auch und hatte bis jetzt noch keine Probleme das zu nutzen.
Bei Amazon würde ich halt nur drauf achten, dass du direkt bei Amazon bestellst und nicht bei irgendnem Shop.
Nach der Beschreibung bei Amazon zu urteilen müsste das der neue sein, ich meine auch gelesen zu haben das seit September nur noch die neue Variante produziert wird.
Am besten einfach bei Amazon bestellen und wenn auf dem Karton nicht 144Hz und Flicker-Free draufsteht, ist es nicht der neue.

Edit:
Das Beste ist er fiept bis jetzt nicht, nicht so wie die Asus VN279QLB die ich bis jetzt hier hatte und auf den dritten warte.
Und ja man sieht die 144Hz, aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran.
Das sieht man dann erst wieder wenn man auf 60Hz geht, finde aber persönlich den Effekt nicht so extrem.


----------



## Sodarplexus (14. Januar 2014)

Kann meine persönliche Erfahrung teilen : Hatte zwei verschiedene korea 120 Hz IPS 1440p Monitore durch und habe beide wieder verkauft da der WOW Effekt ausblieb. Sprich es sind immernoch normale Monitore die eben alle paar Jahre mal gewechselt werden. Ausserdem ändert sich das Bild bei den Korea Monitoren durch 120 Hz OC (Ohne Garantie) , die Dynamik und Helligkeit nimmt ab. Da brauchst du kein IPS mehr wenn das Bild an sich schon ******** und schlimmer als bei TN ist. (Dann lieber 1440P geniessen und ohne 120Hz).

Nunja, dann habe ich mir einen Dell U2913WM bestellt und bin nach 7 verschiedenen Monitoren endlich fündig geworden. Du hast eine richtig geile Sicht bei FPS und Rennspielen, du siehst mehr und hast das mittendrin Gefühl. Es ist ein komplett anderes Gefühl im Vergleich zu 16:9 /16:10 (Beides natürlich schon gehabt).

*Sprich er bringt dir auch andere Vorteile. Noch dazu hat er ein IPS Panel und 2560x1080 und kann 3840x1620 downsamplen.*

Dell U2913WM im PCGHX-Test: Gaming im 21:9-Format
21:9-LCD in der Spiele-Praxis: Welche Games unterstützen die neuen Displays?

Und falls ein Spiel die Auflösung nicht beherrscht (Sprich auf 1920x1080 streckt) haust du dir einfach den Aspect Ratio Fixer rein. Den musst du so oder so benutzen wenn du ein Surround Setup hast, ist nichts anderes. Bzw es wäre nichts neues, was Surround nicht schafft wird 21:9 auch nicht schaffen.

Aber ich kann dir versichern dass 80% der Spiele nativ laufen, auch ältere.

Beispiele die ich getestet habe :
CS + CSGO
Dead Space 3
BF Reihe
Grid 2
ArmA Reihe
Source engine Spiele (L4D2 usw)
Crysis
DayZ usw.

Habe über 40 Spiele damit gespielt, hier was ohne Widescreen Fixer nicht lief :

Black Ops 2 (Mit Fixer der einfach das Bildformat in die Config schreibt liefs problemlos und sah richtig überragend aus).


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Die 21:9 Monitore hatte ich mir damals auch angeguckt, sind nicht schlecht.
Aber ich finde das die Höhe zu niedrig ist, wenn die nen paar Zentimeter höher wären, dann wäre das ne Überlegung wert.
Aber das ist wie immer ne persönliche Einschätzung und soll keinesfalls die Leistungsfähigkeit eines 29" mindern.
Gewöhnt sich wahrscheinlich auch dran, war ja von 4:3 auf 16:9 auch nicht anders.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Januar 2014)

@JoM79: Welchen Monitor hast du denn jetzt? Nen Optischer Vergleich zum ASUS VA Panel würde mich interessieren


----------



## BertB (14. Januar 2014)

@ solarplexus: ui, das klingt gut, meiner kann leider nur 3200x1350 = 1,25x1,25
LG 29EA93-P 73,66 cm (29") CINEMA IPS Monitor im 21:9 UltraWide Format


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> @JoM79: Welchen Monitor hast du denn jetzt? Nen Optischer Vergleich zum ASUS VA Panel würde mich interessieren


Also im Moment habe ich den Benq XL2420T vor mir stehen aber den Asus habe ich noch da, der wartet auf seinen RMA Tausch.
Von der Qualität her ist der Asus besser, habe beide aber auch nicht grossartig eingestellt.
Werde beide gleich nochmal nebeneinander anschliessen, damit ich das besser vergleichen kann.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also im Moment habe ich den Benq XL2420T vor mir stehen aber den Asus habe ich noch da, der wartet auf seinen RMA Tausch.
> Von der Qualität her ist der Asus besser, habe beide aber auch nicht grossartig eingestellt.
> Werde beide gleich nochmal nebeneinander anschliessen, damit ich das besser vergleichen kann.


 

Ich bin mal gespannt was Du im Direktvergleich sagst


----------



## Sodarplexus (14. Januar 2014)

Dito, wenn sie beide nichts sind bestell dir wirklich mal nen 21:9er zum testen


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Also der BenQ hat deutlich stärkere Farben und nen Blaustich.
Das Bild vom Asus wirkt im Vergleich etwas blasser, aber auch natürlicher.
Der Asus hat im Vergleich auch den deutlich besseren Kontrast, aber bei dunklen Szenen holt der Benq viel mit dem Black Equalizer raus.
Die Grundhelligkeit ist bei beiden ungefähr gleich, der Benq wird aber noch oben nen Stück heller als der Asus.
Lichthöfe haben beide nen ganz kleinen unten rechts, wobei das bei beiden sehr wahrscheinlich von der LED des Betriebsstatus kommt.
Eingestellt hatte ich beide auf RGB Modus 50% Kontrast und Helligkeit, Pixelfehler hatte ich bei keinem.
DAs interessante aber ist, wenn ich den Pixelfehlertest auf komplett schwarz stelle ist das beim Asus eher grau und bisschen überblendet.
Beim BenQ hingegen komplett schwarz.
Fazit:
Beide haben ihre Vor-und Nachteile.
Der BenQ ist zum zocken besser geeignet, hat aber auch die grelleren Farben und den schlechteren Kontrast.
Der Asus hat ein wesentlich natürlicheres Bild, welches bei dunklen Szenen etwas überblendet aussieht.

Ob und welchen ich behalte entscheidet auch wie das neue Gerät von Asus aus der RMA wird (falls es den irgendwann mal verschickt wird).


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also der BenQ hat deutlich stärkere Farben und nen Blaustich.
> Das Bild vom Asus wirkt im Vergleich etwas blasser, aber auch natürlicher.
> Der Asus hat im Vergleich auch den deutlich besseren Kontrast, aber bei dunklen Szenen holt der Benq viel mit dem Black Equalizer raus.
> Die Grundhelligkeit ist bei beiden ungefähr gleich, der Benq wird aber noch oben nen Stück heller als der Asus.
> ...


 
Könntest vileicht 2vergleichs Bilder machen?


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Januar 2014)

OHH Mensch  ich dreh mich echt im Kreis....

IPS, VA. Oder doch TN mit 120HZ+

Beim Foris FS 2333 stört mich eigentlich nur dieses Schimmern, gibt es nicht schon IPS Monitore die das nicht haben?

Hab jetzt mein TN wieder dran da der Eizo zurück geht, bekomme auch bei längeren lesen Kopfschmerzen vom Bild obwohl ich die Helligkeit bei 40% habe.... PWM Flimmern????


Ich hätte ja echt zu gern das Farbsetting von Apple, die Nutzen IPS Panels aber nen Glow Effekt haben die kaum. Und die Farben sind mehr als überzeugend. Der Eizo war für mein Geschmack schon zu Farbig/Knackig.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das erste Bild sieht so in Wirklichkeit nicht aus, da ist der Ben@ komplett schwarz und der Asus dunkelgrau.
Edit:
Ja Kopfschmerzen können sehr vom PWM Flimmern kommen.


----------



## Sodarplexus (14. Januar 2014)

U2913WM wird nicht über PWM betrieben.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Soweit ich weiss wird das kaum ein 29" und auch die meisten neuen BenQ haben das.
Also entweder ne sehr hohe Frequenz wie beim Asus VN279QLB z.B. oder gleich komplett PWM frei.
Also ich persönlich kauf nichts anderes mehr, schränkt zwar ein aber die Augen werden es einem danken.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Januar 2014)

BenQ Produziert ja auch Flicker-Free 

Mein Samsung BX2450 ist Deutlich angenehmer als der Eizo....hat halt nur noch solch natürliche Farben


----------



## Sodarplexus (14. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss wird das kaum ein 29" und auch die meisten neuen BenQ haben das.
> Also entweder ne sehr hohe Frequenz wie beim Asus VN279QLB z.B. oder gleich komplett PWM frei.
> Also ich persönlich kauf nichts anderes mehr, schränkt zwar ein aber die Augen werden es einem danken.


Natürlich hat er kein PWM, ich habe mich nicht nur einmal über solche Sachen informiert :

http://puu.sh/6kVbF.png
PRAD | Review Monitor Dell U2913WM Page 10


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Habe ja auch nichts anderes behauptet, nur die meisten interessiert das nicht.
Und hinterher wundern sie sich das sie Beschwerden mit den Augen haben.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> OHH Mensch  ich dreh mich echt im Kreis....
> 
> IPS, VA. Oder doch TN mit 120HZ+
> 
> ...


 
Gut zu wissen das ich net der einzigste bin der sich im Kreis dreht
Tja ich kann dir denn nur noch den http://www.amazon.de/LG-27EA73LM-P-...UTF8&qid=1389729972&sr=8-2&keywords=lg+ips277 vorschlagen der war nur leicht hell unten Links.
Aber der hatte meiner Meinung nen sehr hohen InputLag also die Maus war richtig schwammig und verzögert
Das dumme war auch mein PC hat das  teil als TV erkannt und net als Monitor vileicht lag es daran andere meinten wieder es liegt am HDMI nur nen DVI anschluss hat er ja net und VGA tu ich mir net an.
Wie gesagt vileicht den mal Testen vileicht ist es bei dir net so oder du findest ne Einstellung.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ok thx muss sagen das Bild sieht eig. ok aus.
Der links hat ja nen Rotstich?
Das würde mich ja mal übelst nerven^^ naja um den gehts ja net.
Der BenQ hat nen leichten Blaustich?
Aber das würde mich net so stören bekommt man bestimm auch noch weg?
Ach weis net was ich machen soll das dauernde hin und her bestellen schicken nervt langsam aber am meistenn nervt das einpacken weils zu 90% nie wieder so passt wie es war lol ist jedenfalls bei mir so.
Ausser der Asus 144Hz der war in 2min wieder eingepackt gewesen und hat alles gepasst wie es am anfang war also mal Hut ab an Asus


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Wie es in echt aussieht kommt leider auf den Bildern so nicht rüber. 
Aber naja hab ja noch 2 Wochen zum testen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. Januar 2014)

Ich Fand dieses "Silbern" Bei dem ASUS sehr heftig.....scheint aber normal zu sein bei VA Display.....der Euzo FS2421 hatte es auch.....

Gibt es eigentlich IPS Displays ohne diesem IPS Glitzern?? Hat jemand schonmal die PLS Panels von Samsung getestet? Samsung wirbt ja damit das PLS die verbesserung von IPS ist und somit auch dieser Glow Effekt verringert wird...

Da Fand ich den hier nicht übel:

http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-S24C570H-LED-Backlight-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-gl%C3%A4nzend/dp/B00BFTRT18/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389734710&sr=8-1&keywords=samsung+c570

Preislich ja auch absolut top...aber wie sieht die technik aus?

Hier der Prad test:

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-samsung-s24c570hl-led.html#Einleitung

Die Lichthöfe sind ja sicher wieder serienabhängig -.-


----------



## Sodarplexus (14. Januar 2014)

Hatte PLS auch da, ist 1:1 das selbe wie IPS. Mit dem Unterschied dass es KEIN IPS glitzern mehr giebt!

.
.
.
.
.
.

Heißt nun ja schließlich PLS glitzern


----------



## JoM79 (14. Januar 2014)

Guck mal hier Klick
Ist der HL, inwieweit die verschieden sind kann ich dir nicht sagen.
Hat aber PWM Steuerung, wie fast jeder 24".
Mir ist gerade noch der Dell P2414H in den Sinn gekommen. Test


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2014)

Dann ist IPS ja doch nciht DIE Monitortechnik oder?

Warum gibt es keine Plasma Monitore ohne Einbrenngefahr  Ich liebe mein panasonic Plasma TV


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

IPS ist mit Sicherheit auch nicht des Weisheits letzter Schluss. 
Ich mag IPS  nicht wegen dem Kristaleffekt und der trägen Reaktion. 
Farben, Kontrast sind aber super. So ist jeder anders.


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2014)

Wieso hängt ihr euch so an den Farben auf? Ich mein IPS ist natürlich besser als TN was das angeht aber solche Welten sind das auch nicht wenn man sein TN gescheit einstellt. Ich glaub die Meinungen kommen hauptsächlich daher dass die Leute nicht wissen dass man Bildschirme auch kalibrieren kann. Die vergleichen einfach die Werkseinstellungen. Mein BenQ sah in Werkseinstellung auch grauenhaft aus. Hab mich dann hingesetzt und mithilfe dieser Seite bsp. Contrast - Lagom LCD test
angefangen ihn gescheit einzustellen. Das Ergebnis sah recht zufriedenstellend aus. Mit nem Colorimeter kriegt man das dann noch besser hin. Die blickwinkelabhängigen Farbunterschiede merkt man auch nur dann wirklich wenn man mit der Nase vor dem Monitor hängt und den Kopf drehen muss um in die Ecken zu schauen oder Bilder betrachtet die dahingehend anfällig sind. In Spielen, Filmen etc fällt das eigentlich kaum auf.

Wenn man jetzt wirklich diese Farben braucht dann arbeitet man wahrscheinlich professionell als Mediengestalter oder Fotograf und hat dann auch entsprechende Bildschirme bei sich stehen aber die allermeisten User brauchen das nicht wirklich. Man gewöhnt sich außerdem an den Farbeindruck recht schnell und den Unterschied sieht man dann nur wenn man ein TN und ein IPS nebeneinander stehen hat. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sich jemand immer noch über Farben beschwert wenn er ein paar Tage an einem TN saß - das Auge gewöhnt sich einfach dran. Kommt dann auch drauf an was man für Inhalte konsumiert.

Ich kann aber jetzt aus eigener Erfahrung sagen dass 120 Hz und mehr neben der flüssigeren Wiedergabe auch augenschonender sind. Ich habe einen 120 und einen 60 hz direkt nebeneinander stehen und ich bekomme Ermüdungserscheinungen bei den Augen wenn ich längere Zeit bewegte Inhalte auf dem 60 hz betrachte. Das fängt schon beim Scrollen von Websiten und Bewegen von Fenstern an, von Spielen rede ich gar nicht. Dieses Geschliere geht mir extrem auf den Sack - da nehm ich doch lieber leichte Farbunterschiede und nicht ganz so knackige Farben hin.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2014)

@McRoll: Ja das Stimmt allerdings in FAST Jeder hinsicht  ich z.B. habe nen relativ alten TN (Samsung BX2450) und sehe diesen Milchschleier auch bei Farblicher gewöhnung die der Eizo den ich hier habe den ich aber wieder zurückschicke definitif nicht hat. Habe schon Zig Tausende einstellungen gemacht aber dieser Milchschleier geht einfach nicht weg. Meine Angst ist es das die neueren TNs diesen Schleier auch haben.

Die Farben sind mir beim Eizo FS2333 viel zu Krass, denn ich mag wie schon öfter geschrieben dieses Weiche natürlich-blasse bei allen Apple Displays die ja auch die IPS technik nutzen. Das wird sicher bei jedem PLS/IPS der fall sein.

Mein nächster schritt ist vielleicht doch der BenQ XL2411T, weiss aber nicht ob ich mir mal einen Spyder4 zum testen dazu bestellen sollte....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Januar 2014)

@Schauderwelz dann kannste lieber den Asus VG248QE nehmen hat das *bessere Bild* und ist noch ne ecke schneller als der BenQ.
Weil das mit dem Bild das es hell/grell wird bei 120/140Hz hat der BenQ auch.....langsam glaub ich das es an irgenteiner Software liegt weil das Prob. haben nur sehr wenige Leute.
Ich werd mir denn vileicht nochmal den Asus  bestellen weil ich net mehr warten kann bis was neues kommt-.-
Das mit ner Spyder4 dazu bestellen hab ich mir auch überlegt man kann es ja wieder weg schicken aber mal zum testen obs was bringt wär net schlecht.
Oder ich geh einfach mal in nen Foto Laden und lei mir eins aus.


----------



## squirrel (15. Januar 2014)

ist der asus vg2480q besser oder der Benq XL2420T 144hz?? Laut Pcgames der Benq oder?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Januar 2014)

squirrel schrieb:


> ist der asus vg2480q besser oder der Benq XL2420T 144hz?? Laut Pcgames der Benq oder?


 
Tja das weis ich net.
Aber in den Test hieß es auch das der 2411T nen besseres Bild haben soll als der Asus nur stimmte das net jedenfalls wenn man die Leute glauben kann die beide getestet haben.
Vileicht mal in nen Laden fahren und anschauen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (15. Januar 2014)

Nein ist er nicht, ich hatte den ASUS habe ihn zurück geschickt und bin beim BenQ geblieben.
Der BenQ kann man manuell besser anpassen und hat dadurch bessere Farben als der ASUS.
Beim ASUS habe ich auch alles manuell geändert, war aber nie ganz so zufrieden wie beim BenQ.
Das wohl gemerkt beim 120Hz XL2420T, 
der neue 144Hz hat nochmals ein besseres Bild sogar noch besser als das vom 2411T.


----------



## McRoll (15. Januar 2014)

@ Schauderwelz: Kann aber auch am Alter liegen... wie viele Jahre hat der denn auf dem Buckel? Nach ner Zeit lässt auch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nach, das Bild wird immer dunkler und die Farben blasser, liegts evtl daran? Ansonsten haben viele Bildschirme auch unterschiedliche Presets, sRGB schaut z.B. blasser aus als irgendeine Gaming- Einstellung wo der Kontrast bis zum gehtnichtmehr hochgeprügelt wurde. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen dass die neuen TN's so nen Schleier haben.....

@ Leitwolf: Der Asus noch scheller? Der BenQ hat doch 1ms Schaltzeit laut Hersteller und Prad hat ihn auch als extrem schnell eingestuft... dann müsst der Asus ja wie ne Röhre 0 ms und absolut gar keine Schlieren haben


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Januar 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> @ Schauderwelz: Kann aber auch am Alter liegen... wie viele Jahre hat der denn auf dem Buckel? Nach ner Zeit lässt auch die Hintergrundbeleuchtung nach, das Bild wird immer dunkler und die Farben blasser, liegts evtl daran? Ansonsten haben viele Bildschirme auch unterschiedliche Presets, sRGB schaut z.B. blasser aus als irgendeine Gaming- Einstellung wo der Kontrast bis zum gehtnichtmehr hochgeprügelt wurde. Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen dass die neuen TN's so nen Schleier haben.....
> 
> @ Leitwolf: Der Asus noch scheller? Der BenQ hat doch 1ms Schaltzeit laut Hersteller und Prad hat ihn auch als extrem schnell eingestuft... dann müsst der Asus ja wie ne Röhre 0 ms und absolut gar keine Schlieren haben


 
Jo einfach mal bei Prad schauen ist der schnellste den es z.Z gibt
Und wenn dann richtig kaufen^^
Wenn das net so dumm wär mit den Korea Monitore was die Garantie angeht hätt ich hier schon längst ein stehen 27" IPS(ohne Glitzer) 90-120Hz und ne 2K Auflösung das für 300Euro ist einfach nur Top.
Aber wehe es ist nen toter Pixel oder zu heftiges Bleending drinn dann kannste ihn nur zur Tonne bringen oder damit leben.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2014)

@McRoll: Mein Samsung ist etwas älter als 3 Jahre  so alt also noch nicht. Aber kann ja sein das auch bei den TN Panels Fortschritte gemacht werden.
Ohne Schleier würde ich auch nen TN akzeptieren  das Bild sollte halt nur Glasklar sein.


Vielleicht warte ich noch auf die neue XL2420 Reihe von BenQ. G-Sync brauche ich zwar nicht aber vielleicht werden aktuelle billiger.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> @McRoll: Mein Samsung ist etwas älter als 3 Jahre  so alt also noch nicht. Aber kann ja sein das auch bei den TN Panels Fortschritte gemacht werden.
> Ohne Schleier würde ich auch nen TN akzeptieren  das Bild sollte halt nur Glasklar sein.
> 
> 
> Vielleicht warte ich noch auf die neue XL2420 Reihe von BenQ. G-Sync brauche ich zwar nicht aber vielleicht werden aktuelle billiger.


 
Naja mehr als G-Sync ist da dann aber auch net das Bild bleibt ja gleich von den Farben.
Auserdem bringt AMD da auch was also nur wegen G-Sync warten würd ich net nacher bringt es soviel wie PhysX was se hoch in Himmel gelobt haben und was ist draus geworden nix^^
Dann kannst auch den Asus nehmen der bekommt dann auch G-Sync kann man wohl dann aufrüsten.
Nen Grauschleier hatte der Asus nur bei manchen ICC Profile.
Ansonsten ist mir da nix aufgefallen.
Und ja TN hat sich auch gebssert was das Bild angeht wo ich mein alten Monitor wieder angeschlossen hab da ist mir das doch schon sehr aufgefallen das mein alter doch schlechter von den Farben her war und meiner ist auch grad so 3Jahre alt.
Wenn du nen Glas klares Bild willst kommste an Appel net drum rum Glas klar und ne Matte oberfläche passt net



Pfff ist schon frech http://www.computerbase.de/news/2014-01/g-sync-upgrade-fuer-mutige-bastler-kostet-199-dollar/
Naja wie gesagt AMD bringt auch was und das Kostenlos!


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2014)

JA am besten das Apple Thunderbolt Display  sicher super Farben etc aber kaum zum Spielen geeignet...

Ne ich weiss echt nicht.....die ultimative Displaytechnologie gibt es noch nicht. IPS und VAs haben den Glow effekt und TNs sind Milchig im vergleich....


Schade das Samsung noch keine Gamer AMOLED Monitore rausbringt. 23 Zoll 1920x1080 mit Profigamertauglichen inputlag, das wäre es doch


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Januar 2014)

Ja Amoled wär Nice aber aber auf sowas warten wa noch Jahre...


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. Januar 2014)

Ob ich vielleicht den Foris FS2333 nochmal 1:1 umtausche? ob die lichthöfe geringer ausfallen?


----------



## Sodarplexus (15. Januar 2014)

Glare / Tempered glass IPS glitzert afaik nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ob ich vielleicht den Foris FS2333 nochmal 1:1 umtausche? ob die lichthöfe geringer ausfallen?


 
Wie gesagt es kann besser werden oder auch net versuch es doch nochmal.
Bei den  2 LG die ich hatte war der 2te auch viel besser.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Januar 2014)

Sodarplexus schrieb:


> Glare / Tempered glass IPS glitzert afaik nicht.


 Soweit ich weiss liegt das an der Entspiegelung der Displays, dafür spiegeln die anderen was ich persönlich nervender finde.
Bei mir geht morgen auch der BenQ zurück, ich kann mich einfach nicht mit dem Bild anfreunden, aber war mal nen Versuch wert.
Asus hat auch nen neuen Monitor mit 28" im Programm Klick
Allerdings gibts den noch nicht wirklich zu kaufen, hat aber auch augenschonende Dinge mit an Bord.


----------



## TobiWahnKenobi (16. Januar 2014)

ich habe mich inzwischen mit dem TN (asus vg278) arrangiert und meine verbliebenen IPS u. VAs zu geld gemacht.  hatte das ne zeitlang parallel, aber auf den unterschied 120 vs. 60Hz bzw. auf 120 vs. übertaktete 85Hz kam ich nicht klar. angefügter desktop, maus rüber auf das lahme panel -> gefühlt gruselige ruckelei..

bildbearbeitung mache ich jetzt im sRGB-mode des TNs und verlasse mich bei der farbkorrektur auf photoshop.. bisher keine sorgen. broadcastfähige videobeiträge, die auf korrekte farb und kontast/helligkeitswerte wertlegen produziere ich nicht.

wahrnehmungstechnisch haben mich die dämlichen 120Hz sowas von versaut, dass ich selbst beim mausschubsen plaque kriege, wenn das panel nur 60 oder 80Hz schafft.

mit der farbdarstellung in spielen habe ich keine probleme auf dem asus TN. filme sind auch okee, aber dafür habe ich idR einen HDTV und einen beamer (+ etliche presets am TFT).. für kino @schreibtisch ist hier also kein bedarf..

wer jetzt tearfrei und schnell spielen will, kommt eigentlich nicht an nem schnellen TN vorbei. wer was farbechteres braucht, kann sich ja ein IPS danebenstellen. die kosten ja zum glück nicht die welt. dumm ist nur, wenn man sich erstmal an die 120Hz gewöhnt hat.  

wo ich mit einem 60Hz gerät mit sync und limitern gegen tearing rumspielen muss um mäßig läggende ergebnisse zu erzielen, schalte ich auf nem 120Hz 3DVision schirm einfach den sync aus. ne andere tolle sache an den geräten ist lightboost.. damit lassen sich sehr CRTige ergebnisse errreichen. farben sind insoweit anpassbar, dass man es homogen für die augen bekommt, was im grunde reicht.

ich versuche immer möglichst vergleichbare farben einzustellen, wenn z.b. der beamer mitläuft - das ist alles weniger dramatisch als es von vielen hingestellt wird.

ja, auch ich kaufe seit 20 jahren monitore und gern die teuren mit super winkeln und tollen farben.. naja.. bis jetzt halt.. bis 120Hz mich versaut haben. jetzt nehme ich für die schnelle reaktion und das bessere gefühl etwas mehr anpassarbeit bei den presets der farben in kauf.


(..)

mfg
tobi


----------



## squirrel (16. Januar 2014)

Wenn in einem online shop nun der Benq Xl2420t noch mit 140 Hz beschrieben wird wie bspw. bei hardwareversand, wird man dann wohl auch den alten bekommen??? Bei Amazon ist auch noch die alte Beschreibung.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2014)

Du meinst wohl 120Hz und das kann niemand sagen ausser der Versender.
Schreib denen ne Mail und frag am besten nach.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

Ja ich denke ich werde auch nen 120Hz TN ausprobieren....nur welchen?

Amazon hatte ja bei den Blitzangeboten den BenQ XL2720T für 299€...... war mir damals nicht sicher

Kennt jemand den Unterschied zwischen den XL2420T und dem XL2411T ? Außer dem integriertem IR Empfänger für das nVidia 3D Zeug. Und wie kommt es das die 27zoll Version laut Prad.de ne farbraumwiedergabe von 99% aufweist und die 24 Zoll Version nur 88%


Spiele eh momentan mit dem Gedanken für meine Fotos nen MacBook Pro (Retina Display) anzuschaffen wenn die next Gen auf den Markt ist mit Haswells Nachfolger Broadwell


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2014)

Hoch dir keine 27" nimm ein 24".

Meine persönliche Regel bis 24" Full HD ab 27" dann 2xxx x 1xxx dann passt das wieder mit der Pixeldichte.

Ich persönlich kann die Pixel sehen bei 27" Full HD Displays und ich mag das überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

Ja Vorallem ich nur zirka 70cm augenabstand habe zirka eine Armlänge


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja Vorallem ich nur zirka 70cm augenabstand habe zirka eine Armlänge


 
Langer Arm , bist wohl auch ein der zu den Frauen sagt : "Das sind 20cm".


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Ich weis immer noch net was ich machen soll.
Nochmal den Asus bestellen und mit dem Bild leben oder den BenQ testen oder auf den neuen 144Hz Monitor von  Asus warten da soll das Panel ja wenigstenns an eIPS ran kommen kostet natürlich ne ecke mehr was mir pers. egal ist hauptsache ich hab nen für mich perfekten Monitor.
Aber irgengtwie nervt mich das total mit den 60Hz hier  einmal 144Hz schon ist man *verwöhnt* und bekommt es mit 60Hz in koppe.....
@Schauderwelz
Der BenQ ist auf jedenfall schlechter vom Bild als der Asus VG248QE das sagen alle die beide hatten ich würde da nochmal drüber schlafen^^
Weil wie gesagt das mit der Helligkeit haben den BenQ´s auch!


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

Ja Asus oder BenQ  der asus ist ne ecke günstiger  kommt aber auch auf Verarbeitung etc an.

Wenn ich den Monitor kalibriere oder manuell einstelle ist es eh egal welcher das besser Werkssettig hat.

Hat der asus denn auch den Empfänger der Nvidia Brille drin?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (16. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich weis immer noch net was ich machen soll.
> Nochmal den Asus bestellen und mit dem Bild leben oder den BenQ testen oder auf den neuen 144Hz Monitor von  Asus warten da soll das Panel ja wenigstenns an eIPS ran kommen kostet natürlich ne ecke mehr was mir pers. egal ist hauptsache ich hab nen für mich perfekten Monitor.
> Aber irgengtwie nervt mich das total mit den 60Hz hier  einmal 144Hz schon ist man *verwöhnt* und bekommt es mit 60Hz in koppe.....
> @Schauderwelz
> ...



Ich habe da eine andere Erfahrung gemacht wie ich auch hier im Thread schon gesagt habe, hatte ich beide Monitore.
Ich habe den Asus VG248QE und den BenQ XL2420T 120hz in manuellen Settings also nicht Werkseinstellung verglichen und mir hat der BenQ besser gefallen.
Grund war hierfür die Farben bessere Kontrast auch die Gamma Einstellung des BenQ fand ich besser. 
Also man kann definitiv nicht verallgemeinern das der Asus bessere Farben hat, Werkseinstellung vielleicht, aber manuell eingestellt ist der BenQ besser.

Dazu wie gesagt der neue 144Hz BenQ hat nochmal ein besseres Panel, daher wird der sicher nicht schlechter sein als der Asus.
Manuell gepimpet schon zweimal nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Hmm ok den BenQ XL2420T  hab ich noch net gehabt.
Aber der XL2411T  ist auf jedenfall schlechter vom Bild als der Asus.
Ob der 2420 auch so hasslich wird unter 144Hz das weis ich net auf den Bildern sieht es net so aus bei Youtube schon...


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das spiele bzw inhalte bei 120Hz anders bzw deutlich Heller rausgegeben werden als mit 60Hz......

Beim Eizo FG2421 war das Bild auf 120Hz auch nicht heller, nur halt über Display Port unsauber ausgegeben 60Hz sowie 120Hz aber beide Farbwerte waren exact gleich.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Ja kann ich mir  auch net erklären wieso das so ist.
Normal sollte das nur unter 3D sein aber net bei 2D.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2014)

Der 2420 hat keinen integrierten Empfänger.
Und vom Bild her fand ich den AOC G2460P besser als den BenQ.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der 2420 hat keinen integrierten Empfänger.


 

Ne? Ich dachte weil so ist 3D für mich Sinnfrei wenn ich das nVidia teil noch zusätzlich zur Brille kaufen muss....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Also ist der BenQ XL2420T net so extrem hell?
Beim Asus war das ja einfach grauenhaft jedesmal wenn ich PC angemacht hab dachte ich immer OMG meine Augen....
Dann hatt es 30 ja 30min gedauert eh der sich mal runtergeregelt hatte was aber auch net viel gebracht hat weil das Bild immer noch so grell war.
Am besten soll das Bild so sein wie bei dem neuen Eizo etwas dunkler un net überstrahlt und grell....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ne? Ich dachte weil so ist 3D für mich Sinnfrei wenn ich das nVidia teil noch zusätzlich zur Brille kaufen muss....


 
Tja das musste dir aber für fast jeden Monitor extra kaufen glaub der einzigste wo alles bei ist ist der eine von Asus(komm jetzt net auf den Namen) der kostet dann aber auch 500Euro.
Dann kannste auch für 300Euro den Monitor kaufen und für 150Euro den rest.
Ich hab das Prob. net kann eh kein 3D sehe^^


Hat der BenQ XL2420T Ghosting?
Ist dir da was aufgefallen?
Manche schreiben das er ab un zu mal leichtes Ghosting hat aber alle nur bei den 120hz Model.
Und das Gelb wird das richtig dargestellt da meckern auch manche bei amazon aber auch wieder nur bei den 27"


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2014)

Ghosting hatte ich keins auf AMA Hoch und das gelb war mehr so ein blassgelb.


----------



## AskAQuestion (16. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mich jetzt noch mal etwas umgeschaut und entscheide wohl spätestens am Wochenende. Soweit ich es bisher in Erfahrung bringen konnte, sind sowohl der Benq XL2420T als auch der Eizo Foris FS2333-BK gute Displays. Auch zum Spielen.

PWM haben auch beide wobei der Eizo von der Frequenz her noch etwas höher liegt, wenn ich das recht in Erinnerung habe.

Für mich bleibt also jetzt weiter die Frage 120/144 Hz oder IPS. Wobei ich allerdings auch sagen muss... Ich habe mir gestern bei youtube ein Unboxing Video vom FS2333 angesehen und rein optisch gefällt er mir eigentlich nicht besonders.

Allerdings hat der FS2333 bei 23" auch mehr Pixel/cm².


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. Januar 2014)

Optisch hat beim Eizo FS2333 nur gestöhrt das er die Fetten Laufsprecher verbaut hat....nutze ich eh nicht also hätte man den monitor hübscher und 5 euro billiger machen können 

Der Eizo hat glaube ich eine PWM Frequenz von 160Hz und der BenQ 360Hz. Aber alleinschon von den 120/144Hz nimmst Du das Flimmern nicht mehr war.
Beim Eizo habe ich kopfschmerzen bekommen mit der Zeit.


----------



## AskAQuestion (16. Januar 2014)

Ich kann sowieso nicht beurteilen, ob ich das flimmern überhaupt wahrnehmen würde. Bei meinem jetzigen Monitor stört es mich nicht.  Falls der sowas hat.

Benq Produktbeschreibung: "Gaming-Komfort: Flimmerfreie Technologie 
Entwickelt in Zusammenarbeit mit Profi-Spielern wurde der BenQ XL2420T jetzt optimiert: kein Flimmern mehr - egal wie hell oder dunkel der Bildschirm eingestellt ist! Das beugt vorzeitiger Augenermüdung und ist gerade bei langen Gaming-Sessions von entscheidendem Vorteil!"

Was auch immer das dann heissen soll.  

Und die Lautsprecher brauche ich auch nicht. Das Design an sich ist halt nicht besonders schön.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2014)

Die neue Revision vom BenQ mit 144Hz ist flimmerfrei.
Und wenn du was gutes zum zocken willst, sollte das Design zweitrangig sein.

@AskAQuestion
Benq Produktbeschreibung: "Gaming-Komfort: Flimmerfreie Technologie 
Entwickelt in Zusammenarbeit mit Profi-Spielern wurde der BenQ XL2420T  jetzt optimiert: kein Flimmern mehr - egal wie hell oder dunkel der  Bildschirm eingestellt ist! Das beugt vorzeitiger Augenermüdung und ist  gerade bei langen Gaming-Sessions von entscheidendem Vorteil!"

Was auch immer das dann heissen soll. 

Das heisst das er keine PWM Steuerung hat und somit augenschonender ist.


----------



## AskAQuestion (16. Januar 2014)

Ok. Dank Dir.  Dann wird es bei mir wahrscheinlich der BenQ werden. Mal schauen was sich durch die Einstellungen dann noch bei Farben usw herausholen lässt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Also in nem anderen Forum will sich jemand auch den BenQ 144Hz bestellen der  hatte auch vorher den Asus 144Hz ich werde den seine Meinung noch abwarten weil er schickt den auch zurück wegen dem schlechten Bild.
Wenn das dann bei dem BenQ anders sein sollte werd ich mir den wohl auch bestellen dann.
Das Gelb sah bei dem Asus auch eher etwas blasser aus als alle anderen Farben man konnte das aber noch etwas verbessern hat mir eig. net so gestört mehr hat mir diese abgedrehte grelle und das zu helle Bild  gernervt(nach 5min kopfschmerzen und die Augen waren total *überfordert*) als etwas Blasse Farben damit kann ich leben das geht ja net auf die Augen.
Aber ich bin immer noch der Meinung das IPS Monitore auch net um Welten besser sind von den Farben her zumindest net im 200-250Euro bereich.
Anders sieht es aus wenn die IPS Monitore Glossy sind da ist bei mir auch der WoW geile Farben Effekt da aber bei den Matten die ich getestet hab war das eher net so.


----------



## JoM79 (16. Januar 2014)

Naja matt und glänzend kann man ja so auch nicht vergleichen, das ist klar das der glänzende vom Bild her besser aussieht.
Aber ich hab lieber schlechtere Farben als das ich mir das spiegeln antue.
Und warum eigentlich immer IPS?
Es gibt auch noch VA und PLS.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Januar 2014)

Weil ich noch kein VA oder PLS hatte und somit nur nen vergleich zum IPS machen kann.
Naja das spiegeln nervt mich net so mein S3 spiegelt auch fällt aber zu 95% im angeschalteten Modus garnet auf so ist das bei den Monitoren auch.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Das Problem ist nur das dein S3 ne ziemlich kleine Fläche hat und relativ hell leuchtet.
Ausserdem kannst du es zur not so drehen das es nicht spiegelt oder die Hand drüber halten.
Wenn du aber dunkle Szenen oder Ecken auf dem Monitor hast und von irgendwo (Sonne,Lampe) scheint da Licht drauf, dann kannst da nicht viel machen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch VA und PLS.


 

PLS ist doch das selbe wie IPS nur von Samsung umbenannt damit die kunden denken "UI Was neues tolles was NUR samsung hat"  Angeblich soll ja durch die Fertigung von Samsung das Glitzern weniger sein als bei IPS


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Prinzipiell ist es das Gleiche aber wie du schon sagst, soll das Glitzern verringert worden sein.


----------



## AskAQuestion (17. Januar 2014)

Gibt es denn einen guten Monitor mit spiegelndem Display also besseren Farben und 144Hz? So wie der Monitor bei mir im Raum steht, spiegelt sowieso nichts. Ein mattes Display möchte ich also eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich meine der Eizo FG2421 spiegelt leicht.
Ansonsten wüsste ich keinen mit 144Hz.


----------



## Basti18 (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Ich habe das selbe anliegen wie der Threatersteller, da dacht ich mir ich schreib mal hier rein. Falls ich besser n eigenen Threat auf machen soll einfach sagen.

Alsoooo, ich bin eher der "gelegenheitszocker", schaue aber auch TV und Filme am Rechner. Kann ich da trotzdem noch denn BenQ XL2720T 144hz nehmen?. Ich Sitze ziemlich nah am Monitor, ungefähr 75 cm. Da denke ich mal werd ich die Pixel wohl immer sehen egal bei Welcher Auflösung ?. Im Moment hab ich denn Philips 244E der leider sehr unangenehm flimmert. Ich denke mal bei meinem Philips lohnt sich ein Upgrade auf ein neueres Modell.

Was mir beim BenQ XL2720T überhaupt nicht gefällt is diese Leiste am Fuß. Vom Desgin her gefällt mir eher dieser hier : PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN .

Andere Vorschläge sind auch gern gesehen. wie z.b der http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VG278HE-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B008IER7BU ? .

mfg Basti


----------



## BertB (17. Januar 2014)

@basti18
verweise auf früheren post
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/314235-neuer-monitor-ips-oder-144hz-4.html#post6063475
LG 29EA93

kost so ab 400 aufwärts
http://www.alternate.de/LG/29EA93-P_CINEMA_IPS_Monitor,_LED-Monitor/html/product/1045997/?


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Den XL2720T gibts nur mit 120Hz und flimmerfrei ist der dann auch nicht und 75cm würde ich jetzt nicht als nah bezeichnen.
Ob du die Pixel siehst musst du selber ausprobieren, das ist bei jedem anders.
Der IPS277L ist ganz gut, aber man kauft einen Monitor nicht nach Design, sondern nach Leistung.
Kannst dir bei Prad ja mal ein paar Tests zum Asus VN279QLB(Vorsicht die fiepen sehr gerne), BenQ GW2760HS, Asus VG278HE, HP Envy 27, BenQ XL2720T und zur AOC 2769 Reihe durchlesen.

Und zum LG 29" hier mal das Backlight im Test Klick


----------



## BertB (17. Januar 2014)

aha, kann ich nicht einschätzen, ich seh da nix flimmern, bekomm auch kein kopfweh, aber wenn leute das kennen, dann sollten sie den vielleicht lieber nicht nehmen,

edit: an seinem jetzigen monitor stört ihn das flimmern

finde halt das format so geil, gibts auch von asus, dell, keine ahnung, was noch, der war halt relativ günstig und ich konnt ihn im laden gleich mitnehmen

gesamturteil ist aber durchweg positiv, bis auf farbe vor der kalibrierung
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-lg-29eb93-p-teil9.html#Signallevel
im test ist ne neuere version, als ich hab


----------



## Basti18 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich dachte vom BenQ XL2720T gibts ne 144hz Variante die nicht Flimmert? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden/gelesen?

Und so ein Breitbild Monitor müsste ich mal schauen ob das was für mich ist.


----------



## McRoll (17. Januar 2014)

Meint ihr mit dem Flimmern diese Backlight- Geschichte? Weil im Normalbetrieb merk ich da nix vom Flimmern und ich bin da schon empfindlich.


----------



## BertB (17. Januar 2014)

kannst ja im laden mal anschaun, breitbild
ich hatte meinen vom media markt


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. Januar 2014)

Basti18 schrieb:


> Ich dachte vom BenQ XL2720T gibts ne 144hz Variante die nicht Flimmert? oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden


 
Dachte ich auch aber vielleicht nur bei der 24 Zoll Version...oder?


----------



## xpSyk (17. Januar 2014)

Basti18 schrieb:


> Hallo,  Ich habe das selbe anliegen wie der Threatersteller, da dacht ich mir ich schreib mal hier rein. Falls ich besser n eigenen Threat auf machen soll einfach sagen.  Alsoooo, ich bin eher der "gelegenheitszocker", schaue aber auch TV und Filme am Rechner. Kann ich da trotzdem noch denn BenQ XL2720T 144hz nehmen?. Ich Sitze ziemlich nah am Monitor, ungefähr 75 cm. Da denke ich mal werd ich die Pixel wohl immer sehen egal bei Welcher Auflösung ?. Im Moment hab ich denn Philips 244E der leider sehr unangenehm flimmert. Ich denke mal bei meinem Philips lohnt sich ein Upgrade auf ein neueres Modell.  Was mir beim BenQ XL2720T überhaupt nicht gefällt is diese Leiste am Fuß. Vom Desgin her gefällt mir eher dieser hier : PRAD | Test Monitor LG Flatron IPS277L-BN .  Andere Vorschläge sind auch gern gesehen. wie z.b der http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VG278HE-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B008IER7BU ? .  mfg Basti



Wenn du nicht wirklich krass Counter-Strike suchtest lohnt sich ein 144Hz mMn. nicht wirklich, denn die Bildqualität ist nicht so toll bei den 144ern...


----------



## AskAQuestion (17. Januar 2014)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht wirklich krass Counter-Strike suchtest lohnt sich ein 144Hz mMn. nicht wirklich, denn die Bildqualität ist nicht so toll bei den 144ern...


 
Ich dachte, die soll beim BenQ noch ganz annehmbar sein? Für mich wäre halt im Moment das Argument für den BenQ, dass er keine PWM hat.

Falls es sonst keine Alternative zu dem Eizo gibt. Ein spiegelndes Display mit guten Farben wäre mir auch Recht. Aber das scheint alles nicht so einfach zu sein.


----------



## xpSyk (17. Januar 2014)

Ich finde meinen BenQ von der Qualität sehr sehr Mittelmäßig... Ist aber egal da ich ihn auch nur zum Spielen benutze. Würde ich nicht CS spielen wäre mir der Bildschirm nie so viel Geld wert, da er wirklich kein schönes Bild  liefert.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Januar 2014)

Wieso meinen alle das wenn man net grade cs zockt ein 144Hz Monitor sich net lohnt?
Oder wenn man net grad nen extrem zocker ist... find das voll Quatsch.
Das ding bringt überall was ob es  Shooter ist Rennspiele oder MOBA Games net zu vergessen auf dem Desktop.
Da muss ich kein Profi zocker sein um nen Unterschied zu merken das ist alles nur geblubber.
Kauf dir so ein teil du willst nie wieder auf 60Hz egal ob gelegenheits zocker oder suchtiXD.
Und wie gesagt gute IPS Monitore die sich sehr von TN abheben(von den Farben) kosten 400Euro sind dann aber auch lahm.
Das einzigste Prob. ist das mit den Blickwinkel ansonsten seh ich kein nachteil gegenüber IPS.
Eizo ist der einzigste mit VA Panel aber da brauchste viel Geduld um nen guten zu erwischen z.Z.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte zwei 144Hz Monitore und bin jetzt im Moment bei VA gelandet.
Klar lohnt sich nen 144Hz beim zocken, aber ich mach ja auch noch andere Dinge am PC.
Es ist halt wie man seine Prioritäten setzt und die meisten stellen sich nicht 2 Monitore zum direkten Vergleich nebeneinander. 
Wenn man das mal tut, sieht man sogar bei gleichen Panelarten grosse Unterschiede. 
Jeder muss das für sich selber entscheiden, was für ihn gerade im Moment das Beste ist. 
Man kann zwar Monitore empfehlen, aber im Endeffekt ist es wirklich nur ne Empfehlung.
Beim Autokauf macht man ja auch eine Probefahrt .


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Januar 2014)

Bleibt ja eigentlich nur der Eizo FG2421....wenn man gute Farben, guten Kontrast und Geschwindigkeit vereinen soll.
Aber wenn Eizo nachbessert wird man es nicht erfahren

Wobei Prad dem Eizo nur 2/5 Punkten für die Farbwiedergabe gegeben hat in der Kaufberatung. TN Panels haben da mehr...


----------



## AskAQuestion (18. Januar 2014)

Schon ärgerlich. Ich wäre ja auch bereit gewesen zwischen 300 und 400 Eur für einen vernünftigen monitor auszugeben. Aber anscheinend gibt es wirklich nichts besseres als diese beiden kompromisse halt.


----------



## Basti18 (18. Januar 2014)

hmmm, 300-400 Euro wäre ich auch bereit auszugeben für n vernünftigen Monitor. Ich werd mir wohl mal denn BenQ XL2720T anschauen im Atelco Laden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich würd auch 600 oder 700Euro für nen Monitor ausgeben dann müsste er aber auch Perfekt sein nur leider macht sich keiner die Arbeit und bringt was tolles raus bei jedem fehlt halt was obs Bild,120Hz,Größe oder Auflösung ist irgentwas passt immer net.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Januar 2014)

IPS und VA Panels können in der Herstellung ja auch mehr viel teurer sein wenn man IPS und VA schon für weniger als 200€ bekommt.

Ich hätte ja gern die 500€ für den FG2421 ausgegeben wenn das Gerät perfekt wäre.....aber was bringt ein VA mit schwachen blassen Farben für das Geld?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Januar 2014)

Ja den Eizo hätt ich auch genommen ich hoffe die machen daran noch was.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2014)

Naja mal gucken den XL2720Z soll es ja bald zu kaufen geben.
Wenn der nen besseres Bild als sein klein Bruder hat, wäre der nochmal ne Überlgeung wert.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Januar 2014)

Naja 27 Zoll und FullHD weis net... so richtig hats mich net überzeugt jedenfalls in Games dann kommt ja noch dazu das es nur nen TN Panel ist.


----------



## JoM79 (19. Januar 2014)

Naja WQHD benötigt mir einfach zuviel Leistung.
Dann ist die Schrift relativ klein und keine Ahnung wie das mit der Skalierung von Filmen ist.
Und optisch habe ich beim Downsampling von 2880x1620 auch keinen wirklichen Unterschied gesehen.
Kann aber auch sein das ich da einfach relativ schmerzfrei bin, was das angeht.
Oder es liegt an den nur noch 80% Sehfähigkeit, könnte halt sein das ich mir doch noch nen Brille zulegen, dann habe ich 120%.
Davon mal abgesehen braucht man 144Hz für schnelle Shooter und da finde ich dann Bildqualität nicht so entscheidend.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Januar 2014)

Bis 24" Full HD ab 27" WQHD.
Egal wie gut ein 27" Full HD sein mag, auch wenn die Bildqualität und alles weitere passt,
wenn man die Pixel Aufgrund zu geringer Pixeldichte sieht und sie zählen kann, ist es das schlimmste was passieren kann.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Januar 2014)

Ja ich habe mich auch für nen Monitor zwischen 23 und 24 Zoll entschieden  weiss nich welchen.... wird sich Zeigen.

Den FG2421 nocheinmal wobei ich aber erstmal dann auf den Kostenlosen Prad Test warte.
Den BenQ XL2420T/Asus VG248QE 

Oder doch einen 60Hz Monitor mit IPS/VA Panel.....für wenig Geld 


27 Zoll fänd ich schon arg riesig...vorallem bei 70 cm Augenabstand. Bei der Pixeldichte kann ich genauso gut MInecraft spielen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Januar 2014)

Alsoooo ich werd mir glaub nochmal den Asus bestellen....
Jeder sagt das das Bild von den BenQ ne ganze ecke schlechter sei als vom Asus.
Und der Asus soll auch um einiges besser einzustellen sein.
Das Prob. ist unter 144Hz geht das Gamma mächtig nach oben wodurch die Farben Blass werden.
Man kann das wohl beheben indem man einfach über dccw das Bild einstellt.
Und das mit dem Gamma und Helligkeit soll wohl jeder 144Hz TN Monitor haben also den nehmen der das beste Bild hat..
IPS/60Hz da verschwende ich schon gar kein gedanken mehr drann der letzte hat wieder mal gezeigt das IPS immer noch zu lahm ist.(jedenfalls für mich)


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. Januar 2014)

Oder mit dem Glücklich werden was man schon hat und das Geld Sparen ^^

Die Hersteller haben die investitionen eigentlich noch nicht verdient


----------



## McRoll (20. Januar 2014)

Ich glaub dass es derzeit technisch nicht oder nur sehr schwer machbar ist, einen sehr schnellen IPS mit > full HD zu entwickeln. Die Nachfrage ist ja da, normalerweise würde da sofort irgendein Hersteller einspringen und den ulitmativen Gam0r Monitor entwickeln und viel Kohle kassieren. Dass es immer noch nicht geschehen ist, lässt eigentlich nur den Schluss zu dass wir noch lange Kompromisse eingehen werden müssen. Da limitiert die Trägheit der Kristalle beim Farbwechsel zum einen, zum anderen packen die heutigen Anschlüsse es wohl nicht die gewaltige Datenmenge an Pixeln (WQHD und drüber) mit über 60 Hz darzustellen, der neue Dell mit 4k kann ja auch nur 30 Hz.

Andererseits muss die übrige Hardware auch noch nachziehen, nicht mal ne übertaktete 780 Ti könnt die aktuellen (und kommenden) Grafikkracher bei 4k mit >60 FPS darstellen. Also ich rechne nicht damit dass sich in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren groß was tun wird, vielleicht schaffen die Hersteller es ja endlich einen 1440p mit IPS und 120 Hz zu fertigen... schnelle 4k werden noch laaaange auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## AskAQuestion (20. Januar 2014)

Hat sich von den Farben her usw bei den TN Panels denn wenigstens etwas getan?

Ich habe an meinem anderen Rechner noch einen BenQ FP93GX und die Farben sind nun nicht so schrecklich. Aber auch nicht vergleichbar mit meinem anderen Monitor (spiegelndes Display). Sind die Farben beim XL2720T etwas besser? Oder hat sich auch da seitdem nichts getan?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2014)

Also so schrecklich sind die TN's auch wieder nicht.
Das Problem ist, wenn du zwei Monitore im direkten Vergleich siehst, erkennst du erst die Unterschiede.
Hatte damals nen Samsung P2370HD und hab mir dann nen LG IPS234V geholt.
Direkt nebeneiander war der Unterschied deutlich zu sehen.
Das Problem ist aber das man sich an so ziemlich alles gewöhnt, solange du nichts besseres hattest.
Im Endeffekt musst du halt deine Prioritäten setzen.
Z.B. zum Shooter zocken finde ich den BenQ XL2420T super genial.
Aber wenn ich am Tag meinen Monitor ca. 5 Stunden nutze und nur 1 Stunde zum Shooter zocken, dann liegt meine Priorität einfach woanders.
Ich gucke halt auch viele Filme und Serien und brauche da halt Lautsprecher.
Genauso ist beim lesen z.B.vom Forum das Bild gefühlt grauenhaft.
Auch möchte ich die Helligkeit vom Monitor schnell verstellen können.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Einfach ne Liste erstellen was man wirklich braucht und dann das kaufen was dem am nächsten kommt.
Kompromisse muss man eh immer eingehen, wenn man mehrere unterschiedliche Verwendungszwecke benötigt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Januar 2014)

McRoll schrieb:


> Ich glaub dass es derzeit technisch nicht oder nur sehr schwer machbar ist, einen sehr schnellen IPS mit > full HD zu entwickeln. Die Nachfrage ist ja da, normalerweise würde da sofort irgendein Hersteller einspringen und den ulitmativen Gam0r Monitor entwickeln und viel Kohle kassieren. Dass es immer noch nicht geschehen ist, lässt eigentlich nur den Schluss zu dass wir noch lange Kompromisse eingehen werden müssen. Da limitiert die Trägheit der Kristalle beim Farbwechsel zum einen, zum anderen packen die heutigen Anschlüsse es wohl nicht die gewaltige Datenmenge an Pixeln (WQHD und drüber) mit über 60 Hz darzustellen, der neue Dell mit 4k kann ja auch nur 30 Hz.
> 
> Andererseits muss die übrige Hardware auch noch nachziehen, nicht mal ne übertaktete 780 Ti könnt die aktuellen (und kommenden) Grafikkracher bei 4k mit >60 FPS darstellen. Also ich rechne nicht damit dass sich in den nächsten 1-2 Jahren groß was tun wird, vielleicht schaffen die Hersteller es ja endlich einen 1440p mit IPS und 120 Hz zu fertigen... schnelle 4k werden noch laaaange auf sich warten lassen.


 
Technisch ist das schon machbar siehe die Korea Teile 27",2K Auflösung 120Hz und IPS Panel und das von LG.
Das Prob. ist wenn sowas bei uns kommen sollte wird einem hier nur das Geld aus den Taschen gezogen wo die Technik in Korea 300Euro kostet wird hier mächtig der Preis nach oben gepusht und sind dann bei 700-800Euro....
Die können schon wenn se wollen aber anscheinend ist die nachfrage zu gering.
Siehe das Eizo Teil zack wir schreiben 240Hz drann und können den Monitor für 50% mehr verkaufen wo man mit dem Hack genau das gleiche hat aber für deutlich weniger Geld.
Das einzigste was den Preis vileicht gerechtfertigt hätte wär das VA Panel wenn das top gewesen wär vom Bild.Farben,Schärfe,Contrast aber so naja anscheinend juckt es keinen bei Eizo sonst hätten se schon was geändert drann oder was geschrieben zu schade eig.


Ich finde schon das sich bei den TN Panels was geändert hat am Bild.
Unter 400Euro brauchste bei IPS net anfangen weil viel besser sind die auch net vom Bild her (von 200-300Euro) fand ich zumindest hab ja einige getestet.
Bis auf den Blickwinkel und etwas besseren Contrast ist mir da nix groß  aufgefallen die Farben waren auch blass(egal was ich eingestellt hab)
Musst du halt wissen wenn de viele Filme schaust ist IPS vileicht besser wegen Blickwinkel aber wenn du viel zockst kommste um nen 144Hz Monitor net drumrum.


@Schauderwelz haste den Eizo noch oder ist er schon wieder weg?
Und hast schon was neues gefunden?


----------



## squirrel (20. Januar 2014)

Mhm ich dachte selbst im allgemeinen Gebrauch ist 120 Hz vorteilhaft. Bitte nähere Erläuterung warum das Billd vom Forum gefühlt grauenhaft ist. Nur wegen den Farben oder auch was anderes?


----------



## AskAQuestion (20. Januar 2014)

Ich mache neben dem spielen auch sonst vieles am computer. Deshalb möchte ich eigentlich gute farben und trotzdem auch einen schnellen monitor.

Was ich aber genau deshalb nicht haben möchte, ist die PWM Steuerung bei den LEDs.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Januar 2014)

squirrel schrieb:


> Mhm ich dachte selbst im allgemeinen Gebrauch ist 120 Hz vorteilhaft. Bitte nähere Erläuterung warum das Billd vom Forum gefühlt grauenhaft ist. Nur wegen den Farben oder auch was anderes?


 
Meinste jetzt die TN 144Hz Teile?
Also ich kann nur sagen die Farben waren gut bei dem Asus nur war im Bild so eine nervige grelle das ging gleich in de Augen und das hab ich auch net wegbekommen.
Bei 60Hz war es nen Top Bild schöne kräftige Farben aber unter 144Hz war es ein grauen und das sollen wohl alle 144Hz Monitore z.Z haben.
Einer meinte im anderen Forum das die Monitore das Gamma extrem hochdrehen unter 144Hz und das Bild deshalb so shit ist und man sollte es doch übern dccw einstellen und somit wenn richtig eingestellt die Blasse Farben und das grelle Bild wohl weg sein sollten.
Aber irgentwie kann ich mir das net vorstellen...noch komischer ist es das sowas kaum jemand aufällt.....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (20. Januar 2014)

AskAQuestion schrieb:


> Ich mache neben dem spielen auch sonst vieles am computer. Deshalb möchte ich eigentlich gute farben und trotzdem auch einen schnellen monitor.
> 
> Was ich aber genau deshalb nicht haben möchte, ist die PWM Steuerung bei den LEDs.


 
Wenn dir beides wichtig ist dann kommt eig. nur der in Frage 
http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-VA-LED-Mo...rds=BenQ+GW2760HS&tag=comput0d-21 Dell S2740L


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2014)

Neben dem BenQ GW2760HS gibts auch noch den BenQ EW2740L und bald den Asus VN289Q.
Mein Asus VN279QLB hat ne PWM Frequenz von 2500Hz und das ist auch ok.

Zum grauenhaften Bild:
Beim BenQ war immer so ein Blauschleier über dem Bild und weil im Forum viel weisse und graue Fläche ist, sieht das furchtbar aus.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> @Schauderwelz haste den Eizo noch oder ist er schon wieder weg?
> Und hast schon was neues gefunden?


 

Ja der Eizo ist weg  werde ihn aber nich nochmal bestellen. Kopfschmerzen bei langer nutzung mus sich nich nochmal haben 

Aber was neues habe ich nicht gefunden. Schwanke immernoch zwischen dem ASUS 144Hz und dem BenQ 144Hz oder halt nen 60Hz IPS/VA


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich nehme mal an du hattest den FS2333, finde gerade den Beitrag nicht.
Aber wenn du von dem Kopfschmerzen kriegst würde ich auf jedenfall nen flimmerfreien nehmen, gibt ja mittlerweile nen bisschen Auswahl.
Ich wär ja schon froh wenn Asus endlich mal meinen neuen VN279QLB rausschicken würde und der dann nicht fiept.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Januar 2014)

Ja hatte den FS2333.

Also würdest Du eher nen VA/IPS Panel nen 144Hz Monitor mit TN bevorzugen?

Ich finde den hier auch nicht übel:

http://www.amazon.de/Dell-U2414H-LE...TF8&colid=2MSKPD2KKNC0B&coliid=I2FR55K3YJO8UZ

Aber bisher konnte ich noch keine tests finden. Beim alten wurden die Farben ja mit 6bit statt 8bit ausgegeben um kurze Schaltzeiten zu ermöglichen...


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2014)

Im Prinzip würde ich nen IPS oder VA bevorzugen.
Kommt aber auch immer auf die Ausstattung mit an. 
Wenn mein neuer Austauschmonitor da ist, werde ich mich entscheiden.
Prinzipiell bin ich aber mit dem Asus zufrieden.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Januar 2014)

Gibt es den VN279QLB eigentlich auch als 24 Zöller? Mit selber ausstattung.

Aber wenn VA Panele die gleichen Farben liefern als nen IPS Panel wozu dann noch nen IPS nehmen wenn VA doch einen deutlich sichtbaren besseren kontrast bietet?


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2014)

Nein den gibts nur in 27".
Naja die VA Monitore waren ne zeitlang zu langsam und die neueste Generation ist jetzt in etwas so schnell wie IPS.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja der Eizo ist weg  werde ihn aber nich nochmal bestellen. Kopfschmerzen bei langer nutzung mus sich nich nochmal haben
> 
> Aber was neues habe ich nicht gefunden. Schwanke immernoch zwischen dem ASUS 144Hz und dem BenQ 144Hz oder halt nen 60Hz IPS/VA


 
Ok also bist wieder am Anfang
Genau wie ich nur das ich mich schon auf 144Hz/TN festgelegt hab und 60Hz IPS net in Frage kommt.


----------



## squirrel (21. Januar 2014)

Dacht bei 144Hz/Tn soll der BenQ Xl 2420T am besten sein... Zumindest was man so hört, auch bei Pcgameshardware und Prad.de


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Januar 2014)

Ja ist komisch in den Tests schneidet der BenQ vom Bild her besser ab aber die Leute die beide getestet haben meinen was anderes.
Deshalb schwank ich da noch sehr...was ich nehmen soll den Asus hatt ich ja schonmal.


----------



## squirrel (21. Januar 2014)

Bei Asus weis ich da gibts oft welche mit Pixelfehler, zumindest mein letzter von Asus hatte welche


----------



## AskAQuestion (21. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mich auch noch nicht entschieden. Der Eizo wäre ohne PWM perfekt gewesen... nettes Bild und dabei auch nur 23". Für einen 27" sitze ich leider zu nah am Bildschirm.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Januar 2014)

squirrel schrieb:


> Bei Asus weis ich da gibts oft welche mit Pixelfehler, zumindest mein letzter von Asus hatte welche


 
Also Pixelfehler hatte ich keinen und wenn doch dann kann man ihn ja fix tauschen bei Amazon geht das recht schnell.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ich finde den hier auch nicht übel:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Dell-U2414H-LE...TF8&colid=2MSKPD2KKNC0B&coliid=I2FR55K3YJO8UZ
> 
> Aber bisher konnte ich noch keine tests finden. Beim alten wurden die Farben ja mit 6bit statt 8bit ausgegeben um kurze Schaltzeiten zu ermöglichen...


 
Hier mal nen Test zum Dell Klick


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Januar 2014)

Danke Dir  
Scheint recht interissant zu sein aber ich weiss nicht ob ich mit dem IPS Glow leben kann.....obwohl er laut Video recht wenig hat.

Nur wieviel % er im sRGB raum abdeckt steht dort nicht oder hab ichs überlesen?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2014)

Ne nur das eine Schaubild und ne kurze Erklärung.


----------



## AskAQuestion (22. Januar 2014)

Nachdem ich mir heute noch einmal einige Monitore angeschaut habe, werde ich mich wohl für den BenQ XL2420T mit 144Hz entscheiden.

Grund dafür ist, dass es anscheinend keine Alternative ohne Haken gibt.

Eizo FG2421 - Den Preis hätte ich vielleicht noch bezahlt. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue, wie oft anscheinend Probleme damit auftreten... die Geduld ihn mehrmals zurückzuschicken hätte ich nicht.
Eizo FS2333 - Hätte ich sofort genommen auch trotz 60Hz. Aber die PWM Steuerung mit 200 Hz möchte ich nicht haben. Ob ich da empfindlich bin oder nicht, kann ich nicht sagen.

Und alle anderen Monitore schienen auch keine wirkliche Alternative bieten zu können.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Januar 2014)

AskAQuestion schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir heute noch einmal einige Monitore angeschaut habe, werde ich mich wohl für den BenQ XL2420T mit 144Hz entscheiden.
> 
> Grund dafür ist, dass es anscheinend keine Alternative ohne Haken gibt.
> 
> ...




Ok wenigstenns einer hier der sich entschieden hat
Kannst ja deine Meinung dazu abgeben wie du ihn findest wenn du ihn hast.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2014)

Ist echt nen guter Monitor und wie gesagt muss man ja eh immer irgendeinen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2014)

AskAQuestion schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mir heute noch einmal einige Monitore angeschaut habe, werde ich mich wohl für den BenQ XL2420T mit 144Hz entscheiden.
> 
> Grund dafür ist, dass es anscheinend keine Alternative ohne Haken gibt.
> 
> ...



Der BenQ wird dir gefallen bin ich sicher.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Januar 2014)

Was mir aufgefallen ist das das Rot bei dem BenQ komisch ausschaut kann das einer bestätigen?
Wenn ich so bei youtube gucke gerade in BF4 ist das nen komisches Rot^^
Nun weis ich net obs der 2420 oder 2411 war.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (22. Januar 2014)

Hast du ihm manuell eingestellt ?


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist das das Rot bei dem BenQ komisch ausschaut kann das einer bestätigen?
> Wenn ich so bei youtube gucke gerade in BF4 ist das nen komisches Rot^^
> Nun weis ich net obs der 2420 oder 2411 war.


 Kann es sein das dein Monitor vielleicht nen Rotstich hat?
Weil du schon bei dem Bild vom Asus gefragt hattest ob der nen Rotstich hat und der hat definitiv keinen.
Wenn dem so wäre, kannst dir schlecht Bildvergleiche von Monitoren angucken.
Ist ja an sich schon schlecht das Bild zu vergleichen auf dem eigenen Monitor, das Beste ist immer noch live in Natur direkt zu vergleichen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Januar 2014)

Wie gesagt ich selbst hab den net aber wenn ich so im I-net schaue kommt einem das schon komisch vor.
Ich schwanke noch zwischen den BenQ und Asus aber ich hab auch schon wieder gelesen das er genauso grell sein soll egal was man einstellt entweder ist das Bild zu dunkel oder zu hell/grell was genau bei dem Asus auch war....
Der BenQ kostet ja 50Euro mehr nur wenn das da auch net besser ist spare ich mir die 50Euro.
Na mal schauen was  AskAQuestion sagt wenn er ihn hatt.
Nice wär natürlich wenn er BF4 hat und einfach mal nen Bild macht von mit Handy Cam oder so und das mal hochladen könnte dann weis ich jedenfalls das ich mir die 50Euro sparen kann wenns auch so ist.
Ich finde halt kein laden wo ich den mal begutachten kann.
Und zum nächsten MM/Saturn/Euronics müsste ich fast 2h fahren.....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dein Monitor vielleicht nen Rotstich hat?
> Weil du schon bei dem Bild vom Asus gefragt hattest ob der nen Rotstich hat und der hat definitiv keinen.
> Wenn dem so wäre, kannst dir schlecht Bildvergleiche von Monitoren angucken.
> Ist ja an sich schon schlecht das Bild zu vergleichen auf dem eigenen Monitor, das Beste ist immer noch live in Natur direkt zu vergleichen.



Ne meiner hat kein Farbstich auf den Bild sah es so aus ob er nen Rotstich hat und der BenQ nen blauen....
Bei mir ist jedenfalls weiss wie es sein soll^^
Irgentwie ist es Extrem schwer nen passenden Monitor zu finden früher war das einfacher^^
Wie gesagt mit etwas blassere Farben kann ich gut leben aber net mit der grelle(könnte ich vileicht auch wenn ich net immer Kopfschmerzen bekommen hätte deswegen)


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2014)

Also der BenQ ist ungefähr so hell wie der Asus VN279QLB beide Stellung 0 und bei den Tests des Asus war die Grundhelligkeit ca 100cd/m².
Allerdings wird er sehr viel schneller hell, war bei Stellung 30 schon so hell wie der Asus bei 50.
Und bei BF4 fand ich den BenQ top, aber nur für ein Spiel nen Monitor zu kaufen erschien mir etwas zu teuer und übertrieben.
Wobei ich jetzt rausgefunden habe das mein Asus nicht mit dem vollen RGB Breich gelaufen ist.
Jetzt nach kurzem verstellen und Bildvergleich zusammen mit meiner Frau, finden wir beide das Bild nochmal ne Ecke besser.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Januar 2014)

Naja kauf den ja net nur wegen 1 Spiel aber bei BF4 ist das extrem aufgefallen mit der grelle..
Es wird ja noch mehr gespielt cod,Dota2,DS,MK u.s.w was halt dieses Jahr noch tolles rauskommt.
Hast du jetzt noch beide Monitore?
Also müsste ich den auf 15% Helligkeit laufen lassen damit die grelle weg ist?(wenn der es haben sollte)
Wie gesagt beim Asus war das so das man kein mittelding gefunden hat entweder war er zu dunkel oder zu hell.
Mein alter Monitor (LG w2361v) hat ne max. Helligkeit von 300cd/m² den hab ich auf 70%,und Contrast auch auf 70 und Gamma 0.

Das teil ist sehr angenehm für meine Augen wenn ich jetzt die Helligkeit und Contrast auf max. stelle wird er auch etwas grell aber nur sehr leicht und ist noch net als störend zu empfinden.
50cd/m² können da doch net soviel ausmachenoO
Aber am LED kannst net liegen oder weil mein alter hat das noch net.


----------



## JoM79 (22. Januar 2014)

Weiss nicht obs an den LEDs liegt, aber ich bin gefühlt sehr empfindlich was Helligkeit angeht.
Hab  meinen Asus auf Helligkeit 0 und Kontrast 50 .
Stelle nur beim zocken auf ca. 40 hoch ab 50 fängt es schon wieder an weh zu tun.
Kommt aber auch drauf wieviel helle Stellen, vor allem weiss, vorhanden sind.
Habe den BenQ gestern zurück geschickt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Januar 2014)

Hmm ok mal noch ne andere Frage zum BenQ.
Wurde die Schrift auch verschwommen wenn die net grad mittig am Monitor war?
Z.b wenn ich nen Text aufm monitor hab war der in der mitte scharf und sobald es nen stück höher ging war die schrift gleich  verschwommen oben das ist auch sehr aufgefallen beim Asus.
Ist das so bei TN?
Meine meiner hat das auch aber nur sehr leicht und fällt kaum auf aber beim Asus war das extrem.
Irgentwie kommt es mir so vor als ob ich mich da verschlechtern würde....und nen 3Jahre alter Monitor besser ist wie der Asus mal abgesehen von den Farben die waren schon ne ecke besser beim Asus.

So aber für heut reicht es muss ins Bette jetzt um 6 ist de Nacht zuende-.-


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2014)

Ne tut mir leid hab ich nicht drauf geachtet, aber mir ist auch nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2014)

Und warum hast Du den BenQ zurück geschickt? Ist der ASUS VN279QLB doch besser gewesen?

Hast du Schon ein Austauschgerät bekommen was nicht fiept?


Bin auch noch nicht ganz vom 27 Zöller ab  Wenn man es nicht Probiert hat weiss man es nie


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2014)

Ja die Farben haben mir im Gegensatz zum Asus nicht gefallen und die Bedienung vom OSD war auch nicht so der Bringer, aber das liegt daran das ich häufig die Heliigkeit verstelle.
Was genial ist, ist der Black Equalizer.
Der hellt zwar das gesamte Bild auf, aber man sieht echt mehr in dunklen Ecken.

Nein ein Austauschgerät habe ich noch nicht bekommen, warte jetzt schon 2 Wochen drauf.
Wenn die sich bis morgen nicht melden, schreibe ich denen erstmal ne Mail.
Und wenn der neue wieder fiept, werde ich echt sauer.

Werde mir als Alternative vielleicht mal den BenQ EW2740L bestellen.
Der hat ne niedrigere Grundhelligkeit, ist flimmerfrei, hat MHL und dieses Low Blue Light zum Augenschonen.
Leider ist das Gehäuse komplett Hochglanz und ne Höhenverstellung sowie USB Anschlüsse fehlen auch.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Januar 2014)

hab ich mir schon irgendwie gedacht das die Farben für den ....... sind. TN Panel halt 

Du scheinst unbedingt ein VA haben zu wollen oder?
Wie Weit sitzt Du eigentlich vom Display weg? 
Wenn ich spiele habe ich zirka zwischen 70 und 80 cm abstand.


JA der ASUS wäre schon perfekt wenn er nicht Fiepen würde  das ist auch das einzige was mich abhält ihn zu bestellen, ich hatte vor 6 Jahren schon einen BenQ der Fiepte, und das sogar noch im Standby (Bei jeden Blinkimplus der standby LED) nie wieder


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2014)

Naja würde auch nen IPS/PLS nehmen, aber da gibts irgendwie nicht so richtig welche die mich ansprechen.
Hab ja garnicht so hohe Ansprüche, brauche nen flimmerfreies Bild, Lautsprecher und wenn es geht DP,USB und Höhenverstellung.
Das Problem ist das die meisten beim flimmerfreien Bild patzen.
Finde auch den HP Envy 27, Dell U2414H  und den Dell P2414H sehr interessant.

Abstand habe ich so 70cm.


----------



## Basti18 (23. Januar 2014)

Irrgentwie hab ich grad komplett denn Faden verloren..... Was brauche ich damit ich keine Pixel mehr sehe bei 75 cm abstand zum Monitor? mehr hz? oder ne höhere Auflösung?

sry aber steh grad echt aufm Schlauch...


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (23. Januar 2014)

Mehr Zoll und besser Auflösung.


----------



## AskAQuestion (23. Januar 2014)

Basti18 schrieb:


> Irrgentwie hab ich grad komplett denn Faden verloren..... Was brauche ich damit ich keine Pixel mehr sehe bei 75 cm abstand zum Monitor? mehr hz? oder ne höhere Auflösung?
> 
> sry aber steh grad echt aufm Schlauch...


 

Eine höhere Auflösung.

Das andere ist die Bildwiederholfrequenz. 1 Hz bedeutet einfach "ein mal pro Sekunde". Mit Pixel sehen oder nicht hat das so erst mal nichts zu tun.


----------



## AskAQuestion (23. Januar 2014)

_"No stranger to the world of PC gaming, Taiwanese brand BenQ has announced two new monitors that boast Nvidia's G-Sync technology, the XL2420G (24") and XL2720G (27"). But it all seems like déjà-vu to us.
[...]Both monitors sport a TN panel with Full HD resolution (1920 x 1080 pixels) and the same chassis as the XL2420T and XL2720T, and both come with a detachable remote control for navigating in the menus. They feature 3D Vision 2 and have a refresh rate of up to 144 Hz. Nvidia's G-Sync technology should provide a fluid image at all times. BenQ hasn't released the detailed specs yet, but we think we can hope for a quick response time and very little input lag (some of BenQ's trademarks).

The special features will be the same as the XL/Z series: ZeroFlicker (reduces flicker effect); Black Equalizer for contrast adjustments; and Low Blue Light Technology, which seems to adjust colour temperature to avoid overly cold images."_

Da wird es anscheinend auch im Q1 noch einmal eine neue Version geben. Liest sich aber sehr gleich.


----------



## AskAQuestion (23. Januar 2014)

_"CES 2014: ASUS Swift PG278 ROG G-Sync-Display (Update)
Erstellt am: Dienstag, 07. Januar 2014 um 13:15 von Andreas Kaspar

ASUS erweitert sein ROG-Segment auf der CES 2014 um das erste Display-Modell der Serie, das Swift PG278 ROG. Wie sollte es bei einem Gaming-Display dieser Tage auch anders sein, das Display unterstützt die G-Sync-Technik, das Panel wird mit 120 Hz angesteuert, während die Reaktionszeit bei 1ms liegen soll. Darüber hinaus bietet der 27-Zöller eine Auflösung von 2.560 x 1.440 Bildpunkten. Welche Display-Technik dabei verwendet wird, hat ASUS leider nicht mitgeteilt. Dank eines schmalen Rahmen von 6 mm soll es sich daher bestens für den Multimonitor-Einsatz eignen. Anschlussseitig kommt ASUS' erster Gaming-Monitor allerdings mit einer stark reduzierten Anschluss-Ausstattung daher, denn für Bildsignale gibt es lediglich einen einzigen Display-Port. Zudem werden zwei USB-3.0-Ports geboten.

Als Zusatzfeature bietet ASUS die GamePlus-Technik. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Art OSD, das über das Bild gelegt wird und beispielsweise ein Fadenkreuz oder einen Timer darstellen kann. Hier wird die Praxis zeigen müssen, inwieweit das Feature einen wirklichen Vorteil bietet.

asus-swift-1
» Fotostrecke

Ein Schnäppchen ist der neue Swift PG278 ROG aber keinesfalls, denn ASUS ruft 799 US-Dollar, also vermutlich auch 799 Euro, auf.

Update:

Wie das Unternehmen inzwischen mitgeteilt hat, wird bei diesem Modell ein TN-Panel zum Einsatz kommen. Jedoch betont ASUS, dass das verwendete Panel beim Schwarzwert und der Farbwiedergabe zu einem eIPs-Panel vergleichbar sein soll. "_

Klingt auch nett aber die Preis verlassen so langsam den Bereich, den man für zuhause noch vertreten kann.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. Januar 2014)

Jo find ich auch obwohl ich es noch zahlen würde.
Aber da sind war schon wieder beim ausbeuten der Leute^^
Meine für 800Euro bekommt man schon nen fetten Gaming PC..
Das ding kostet in der Herstellung vileicht 100Euro lol und 800 wollen se dann haben.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2014)

@JoM79: Sieht du bei den abstand eigentlich Pixel? Und sieht man noch alles von spiel ohne den Kopf bewegen zu müssen?



Was haltet Ihr eigentlich von 16:10 Monitoren wie den hier:

Dell UltraSharp U2412M 61 cm LED Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

brauch man bei einer 1200er auflösung nicht auch etwas mehr leistung wie beim WQHD?


Aber 800€ für nen Monitor ist echt schon Krank  Für nen Apple Cinema Display würd ich das ja noch verstehen aber für nen ASUS....nene  auch nicht wenn ROG drauf steht  ROG ist ja das "Tascheleer" Logo


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2014)

Also ich sehe keine Pixel, aber das ist auch bei jedem anders.
Beim zocken würde ich danach gehen was du spielst.
Bei Moba's oder RPG's würde ich zu 27" tendieren und bei Shootern zu 24".
Ist zwar kein grosser Unterschied, aber ich zumindest bin bei Shootern mehr auf die Mitte des Bildes fixiert.
Aber sehen tust du auf jeden Fall alles.

Ja 16:10 kostest etwas mehr Leistung, aber eher vernachlässigbar.
Mein Problem bei 16:10 ist die Interpolation von den meisten Geräten, da ich halt viel Serien und Filme am PC gucke und da ist nen 27" 16:9 wesentlich angenehmer.

Alles wo Gaming draufsteht ist einfach nur überteuert, aber die Leute kaufen es ja.
Die meisten gehen doch nur stur los und sagen dem Verkäufer das sie nen Monitor zum zocken brauchen.
Und wenns denn halt mal mehr kostet, egal steht ja Gaming drauf.
Wobei ich sagen muss, das BenQ z.B. mittlerweile auch bei Gamingmonitoren an den Benutzer denkt.
Dinge wie ein flimmerfreies Bild sollten eigentlich Standard sein.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Januar 2014)

Ja Full HD wird es denke ich aber mal bleiben, esseidenn ich verzweifle langsam und kaufe mir nen reinen Grafiker monitor 
Als nächstes werde ich mal den Asus probieren in der Hoffnung das der nicht fiept Optisch gefällt er mir z.B. Sehr gut. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das er keinen Glow hat bei normaler betrachuntung, frontal drauf. Da hatte der Eizo FG2421 ja die totalen silbernen Ecken, und das lag nicht am Backlight.

Auch die Backlight Beleuchtung vom Asus scheint laut Test wirklich flimmernder zu sein

Der HP Envy 27 gefällt mir auch ziemlich. Er hat aber nen spiegelndes Display, da weiß ich nicht inwiefern mich das stören würde im normal Betrieb.
Der Dell U2414H macht auch ein guten Eindruck, der wäre eine Alternative falls mir 27 Zoll doch zu groß seien.

Von 120Hz hab ich mich wohl weitest gehend verabschiedet da mir Farben wichtiger sind als Geschwindigkeit. Da ich mir wohl demnächst eine Vollformat Kamera kaufe will ich mir den optischen Eindruck meiner Fotos nicht durch ein billig TN zunichte machen.

Der Dell U2414H soll laut Prad aber eine sehr gute werkskalibrierung haben.


----------



## AskAQuestion (24. Januar 2014)

Einen 27" würde ich mir auch noch überlegen. Obwohl ich dafür wohl recht nah dran sitze... Aber selbst da war ja auch nichts besseres zu finden d.h. Mit guten farben, schnellem display und ohne flimmern.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Als nächstes werde ich mal den Asus probieren in der Hoffnung das der nicht fiept Optisch gefällt er mir z.B. Sehr gut. Bleibt nur zu hoffen das er keinen Glow hat bei normaler betrachuntung, frontal drauf. Da hatte der Eizo FG2421 ja die totalen silbernen Ecken, und das lag nicht am Backlight.


 
Jeder Monitor mit VA Panel hellt zu den Seiten auf, das liegt an der Technik.
Ist mit bis jetzt nur einmal bewusst aufgefallen, war wie so ein kleiner silberner Rand.
Falls du dir wirklich den Asus zum testen mal holen solltest und er fiept, schick ihn zurück.
Mach es nicht so wie ich und gib ihn als defekt an.
Habe jetzt die zweite RMA bei ASUS, weil die direkt über die läuft und warte schon seit 2 Wochen auf Ersatz.
Habe dem Kundensupport erstmal ne Mail geschrieben, mal gucken ob ich ne Antwort kriege.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Januar 2014)

Irgentwie kommt es mir so vor als ob meine GPU spinnt oder mein Bildschirm de hefe macht.
Jetzt sind die Farben auch total blass und ne art grauschleier drüber....
Das kommt aber nur ab und zu vor das bleibt dann ne Woche oder so und dann ist das Bild wieder normal ka oder ich Bilde mir das langsam schon ein...
Langsam lenk ich doch wieder zum Asus irgentwie muss das Bild ja vernüftig einzustellen sein weil über die BenQ´s hör ich nur schlechtes egal von welchen was das Bild angeht.
Der neue von BenQ soll wohl auch eher schlecht als recht sein.


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2014)

Welcher neue von BenQ, der XL2720Z,XL2411Z,XL2420Z,EW2740L oder EW2440L?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (24. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Welcher neue von BenQ, der XL2720Z,XL2411Z,XL2420Z,EW2740L oder EW2440L?


 
lol der XL2720Z


----------



## JoM79 (24. Januar 2014)

Achso ist ja auch "nur" nen TN.
Nen Test zu dem habe ich aber noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## AskAQuestion (25. Januar 2014)

Wisst Ihr eigentlich etwas über G-Sync? Ein Bekannter hat mir empfohlen, noch darauf zu warten und dann einen neuen Bildschirm zu kaufen. Lohnt es sich?

Der BenQ XL2420G ist ja bereits angekündigt. Ich glaube auch für Q1 2014 wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2014)

Naja beim Asus kostet der Spass 200€ Aufpreis und ob sich das wirklich lohnt muss sich noch zeigen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2014)

G-Sync wird wieder so ein exclusiver scheiß wie PhysX sein was niemand braucht.

120hz reichen doch um flüssig Spielen zu können.


Ich kaufe mir aber definitiv kein TN Panel mehr, ich lass mich nicht abzokken

Ich tendiere momentan eher zum Dell


----------



## AskAQuestion (25. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ich tendiere momentan eher zum Dell



Sind die Dell denn flimmerfrei? Oder benutzen sie auch PWM?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2014)

Der U2414H und der P2414H ja, der P2714H anscheinend nicht.


----------



## AskAQuestion (25. Januar 2014)

Der p2414h scheint auch gar kein schlechter monitor zu sein. Zumindest was man so liest.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2014)

So grad mal den ASUS VN27QLB bestellt will eigentlich nur mal wissen wie nen 27 zöller ist


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2014)

Ich fahr gleich meinen nächsten Versuch abholen, nen BenQ EW2740L.
Wenn der Asus nicht fiepen würde, wäre der super.
Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg bei deinem das er nicht fiept und dir die Grösse passt.
Hast du ne Nvidia Grafikkarte?


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2014)

Ja ich habe eine 660ti

wieso? wegen dem Skalierungsproblem von Radeon Karten? ^^


Aber den BenQ hatte ich auch scon auf dem Zettel. Sag mal bescheid wie der so ist


----------



## squirrel (25. Januar 2014)

Also ich habe nun den Benq XL2420T vor mir. Merke 144HZ im normal gebrauch nicht, also kein Unterschied zu 60Hz. Und das Lesen strengt irgendwie mehr die Augen an als mein alter... Und nein ich habe nicht die Werkseinstellungen^^.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Januar 2014)

Also ich kann mir das net vorstellen zwischen 60Hz und 144Hz ist nen unterschied wie Tag und Nacht schon allein das scrollen ist ein Traum ka wie man das net erkennen kann^^
Aber mal was anderes der Asus VG278HE soll wohl noch nen besseres Bild haben als der  Asus VG248QE und hat eine sRGB abdeckung von 96% was sehr gut ist für nen TN Panel der  Asus VG248QE hat ja nur 88%.
Jetzt überleg ich mir lieber den zu holen Prad sagt ja auch das er sogar für  Bildbearbeitung geeignet sei.
Nur da sind wir wieder bei 27" hmm da weis ich net so recht gerade wegen TN hatte denn einer schon den VG278HE?


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja ich habe eine 660ti
> 
> wieso? wegen dem Skalierungsproblem von Radeon Karten? ^^
> 
> ...


 Ne wegen der Farbraumabdeckung bei DP und HDMI.
Der Nvidia Treiber erkennt den Monitor dann als HD Gerät und nicht als PC Monitor.
Er hat dann nicht RGB 0-255 sondern nur 16-235.
Hab einfach bei mir ne Auflösung mit 50Hz erstellt und dann hat das geklappt.
Klingt nicht nach viel, aber der Kontrast ist dann wesentlich besser und schwarz ist wirklich schwarz.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Januar 2014)

Und das macht eine Radeon Richtig?^^


Aber es ist beim nVidia treiber nur die Video einstellung für das Abspielen von Videoinhalten. Im Bild selber ändert sich nichts, auch nicht wenn ich an der Gamma oder Farbkurve drehe.


----------



## JoM79 (25. Januar 2014)

Oh ich meinte auch 58Hz, weiss nicht ob das nur bei VA Panels so ist.
Hier mal das Beispiel:
Nr.1 HDMI einfach angeschlossen sonst nichts.
Nr.2 Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit 58Hz erstellt, ansonsten nichts verändert
Nr.3 Die Auflösung mit Hz in der Auswahl.
Ich hoffe man sieht den Unterschied.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Januar 2014)

Also mit Lightbosst soll das mit den grellen Farben ein ende haben aber nen anderes prob. kommt dann und zwar soll es beim spielen zu ruckler kommen mal gucken ob man das dann auch weg bekommt hab mir jetzt nochmal den Asus bestellt.


----------



## squirrel (25. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf redest du vom Benq Xl2420t?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (25. Januar 2014)

Ne vom Asus VG248QE.


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh ich meinte auch 58Hz, weiss nicht ob das nur bei VA Panels so ist.
> Hier mal das Beispiel:
> Nr.1 HDMI einfach angeschlossen sonst nichts.
> Nr.2 Benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit 58Hz erstellt, ansonsten nichts verändert
> ...


 
Ja der unterschied ist Deutlich aber es ist ja die Videofunktion  ist es mit spielen denn ebenso?

Aber wieso zum Teufel 58Hz? 

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf den ASUS.....wenn das VA Panel nicht zusagt dann werde ich auch dieses Panel ausschliessen und mir den Dell bestellen mit IPS Panel Wenn der auch wiederum nicht meinen ansprüchen reichen sollte kaufe ich mir nen 144Hz Teil mit TN Panel.....PUNKT


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2014)

Ist bei Spielen genau das gleiche und 58Hz einfach nur um ne andere Auflösung zu erstellen die nicht schon vorgegeben ist.
Das funktioniert mit 61Hz genauso, das Problem ist einfach das er den Montior als HDTV erkennt und deswegen nur RGB 16-235 freigibt.
Warum das so ist musst du Nvidia fragen und bei DVI scheint es das Problem wohl so nicht zu geben, jedenfalls war es beim XL2420T so.


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Januar 2014)

Also wenn möglich über DVI bzw Display Port anschliessen?


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2014)

Bei DP hatte ich das gleiche und weder der Asus VN279QLB noch der BenQ EW2740L haben DVI.
Irgendwie soll das auch anderes mit dem Costum Resolution Utility gehn, aber das habe ich nicht wirklich probiert.
Bei Battlefield 4 kannst du es sogar in den Grafikoptionen direkt auswählen.
Bei mir wäre DVI auch blöd, das ich den Ton vom HDMI/DP nutze.


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Januar 2014)

Naja mal schauen, ich werd ihn erstmal über HDMI anschliessen.
Liegt dem ASUS eigentlich nen DP Kabel bei? hab nämlich keines...


bin echt gespannt auf das teil  vorallem auf den kontrast und ob er besser ist vom bild als der Eizo Gaming Kram


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2014)

Nö ist nur nen VGA Kabel dabei.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Januar 2014)

Ich frag mich wieso immer nur nen lumpiges VGA Kabel bei manchen dabei ist langsam müsste doch HDMI/DVI standart sein...
Wer brauch das denn noch vileicht 10% wenn überhaupt.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2014)

Sag das nicht, bedenke die ganzen Office Rechner haben nur VGA auf dem Mainboard wegen Onboard Grafik.


----------



## Schauderwelz (26. Januar 2014)

Die Aktuellen Onboard ausgänge haben aber auch DVI in den meissten Fällen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Januar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Sag das nicht, bedenke die ganzen Office Rechner haben nur VGA auf dem Mainboard wegen Onboard Grafik.


 
Naja ok aber man müsste sich das wenigstenns aussuchen können was man bei haben möchte.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (26. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Naja ok aber man müsste sich das wenigstenns aussuchen können was man bei haben möchte.


Die Arbeit macht kein Hersteller bei nur 1€ was das Kabel den Hersteller vielleicht kostet, 
das wäre nämlich teurer jeden einzeln nochmal zu fragen nur wegen eines Kabels.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Januar 2014)

Aber sie sollten zumindest in der Lage sein ein HDMI Kabel beizulegen.


----------



## AskAQuestion (26. Januar 2014)

PC Gaming on a 21:9 LG Monitor with GTX Titans in 2-Way SLI - YouTube

Dell U2913WM 21:9 - YouTube

Falls jemand an einen 21:9 oder IPS denkt. Das Video fand ich ganz interessant... aber zum arbeiten erscheint mir die Höhe etwas wenig.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (27. Januar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber sie sollten zumindest in der Lage sein ein HDMI Kabel beizulegen.


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht, nur ist das HDMI Kabel leider teurer in der Herstellung als 1€ und werden viel weniger genutzt als die VGA Kabel,
daher verkauft man das lieber extra für teuer Geld als Zubehör damit macht man dann nochmal 8-10€ Gewinn. So ist das leider.


----------



## BertB (27. Januar 2014)

AskAQuestion schrieb:


> PC Gaming on a 21:9 LG Monitor with GTX Titans in 2-Way SLI - YouTube
> 
> Dell U2913WM 21:9 - YouTube
> 
> Falls jemand an einen 21:9 oder IPS denkt. Das Video fand ich ganz interessant... aber zum arbeiten erscheint mir die Höhe etwas wenig.



habe den moni aus dem ersten video, der fuß ist echt blöd niedrig, habe zwei dicke brockhaus drunter liegen
ansonsten gefällt er mir sehr gut zum zocken
zum arbeiten ist halt gut, dass man zwei gescheite fenster nebeneinander bekommt


----------



## AskAQuestion (27. Januar 2014)

Vom bild her scheinen beide sehr gut zu sein. Und auch augenschonend. Etwas in versuchung bin ich ja... Auch bei dem dell.

So ein breites bild ist beim spielen interessant. Aber bei tabellen und textverarbeitung wäre ein höheres bild besser, denke ich. Obwohl das auf den beiden sicher auch noch ginge.


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Januar 2014)

Wem es interessiert für den ist heute um 21 Uhr der BenQ XL2720T im Zack Zack von Alternate....ich weis snicht ob ich den auch testen soll


----------



## BertB (27. Januar 2014)

ach,  das haste mit höhe gemeint, 
ist aber gleich, wie bei full hd, nur halt breiter
2560x1440 ist na klar nochmal was anderes


----------



## Leitwolf200 (27. Januar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Wem es interessiert für den ist heute um 21 Uhr der BenQ XL2720T im Zack Zack von Alternate....ich weis snicht ob ich den auch testen soll


 
Für?
Wie gesagt mit dem Hack soll das Bild wunderbar sein bei allen 144Hz Monitoren meiner kommt morgen(Asus) mit Win.8.1
Mal schauen am Mitt. kann ich vileicht was zu sagen wenn ich Zeit hab.


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2014)

Der Preis steht bei Zack Zack voher nicht da.
Morgen soll mein Asus auch endlich getauscht werden, geht wahrscheinlich so wie er ist bei Ebay rein.

Edit: Er soll 339€ kosten, was nen gutes Angebot ist.


----------



## Schauderwelz (27. Januar 2014)

Willst ihn Doch nicht behalten? Auch nciht wenn er mal nicht Fiept?

Bin gespannt, morgen kommt vielleicht mein Asus.....bin gespannt. hoffentlich sind meine Nachbarn so gnädig und nehmen das Paket an 


ja 339€ sind interissant aber ich will irgendwie kein TN mehr.....auch wnen ich Leidenschaftlicher Gamer bin sind mir meine Foto Farben wichtiger


----------



## JoM79 (27. Januar 2014)

Naja habe ja im Moment den BenQ EW2740L und der ist vom Panel her das gleiche.
Auf die Höhenverstellung kann ich verzichten und für USB schliesse ich einfach wieder mein Roccat Apuri an.
Hätte ihn sehr wahrscheinlich behalten aber der BenQ geht von der Helligkeit her einfach weiter runter.
Und ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr auf den Support von Asus.
Erst passiert 2 Wochen garnichts und wenn man ne Mail schreibt, geht der Monitor innerhalb eines Tages raus.
Auf jedenfall nachdem man nochmal 3 Tage auf Antwort gewartet hat, aber war auch nen WE dazwischen.


----------



## AskAQuestion (28. Januar 2014)

So. Noch mal etwas umgeschaut... so ein 21:9 würde mich eigentlich schon interessieren.

Aber anscheinend stellt fast ausschließlich LG dieses Panel her. Also haben die meisten anderen einschließlich des Dell dasselbe Panel und nur eine andere Ausstattung (soweit ich es gelesen habe). Ausserdem scheint es von dem LG zwei Versionen zu geben... die ältere hatte Probleme mit dem Panel. Die neue Rev soll das angeblich nicht mehr haben.


----------



## BertB (28. Januar 2014)

es ist voll immersiv, weil man son bisschen peripheres blickfeld bekommt, zieht einen viel mehr ins game
besonders gut für first person shooter, mmorpg und rennspiel,
die unterstützen auch fast alle das format
ansonsten gibts noch tricks, wie .ini datei ändern, oder zusatzprogramme, um seitenverhältnis zu ändern


----------



## AskAQuestion (28. Januar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> est ist voll immersiv, weil man son bisschen peripheres blickfeld bekommt, zieht einen viel mehr ins game
> besonders gut für first person shooter, mmorpg und rennspiel,
> die unterstützen auch fast alle das format
> ansonsten gibts noch tricks, wie .ini datei ändern, oder zusatzprogramme, um seitenverhältnis zu ändern



Vor allem ersteres würde mich daran auch reizen. Der Typ in dem Video hat das ja auch erwähnt. Vielleicht versuche ich mal, mir den Monitor irgendwo in natura anzusehen.


----------



## BertB (28. Januar 2014)

ja, schau mal im laden, meinen hab ich auch da gekauft, beim blödiamarkt 
wenn glück hast, haben die einen da, oder nen ähnlichen
bestellen kannst ja immer noch wo anders


----------



## JoM79 (28. Januar 2014)

Was mich bei den 29" Dingern stört ist die Höhe.
Wenn da 3-4cm mehr wären, dann ja.
Aber so finde ich das zu klein, ist halt dann nur nen breiter 23".


----------



## AskAQuestion (28. Januar 2014)

Ich habe bisher noch einen 22".  Von daher wäre das bereits eine Verbesserung für mich.


----------



## Schauderwelz (29. Januar 2014)

SO mein ASUS VN27QLB ist da.........Zu Gross, viel zu gross bei der Full HD Auflösung.....
Aber Positiv ist das ich keine Pixelfehler habe und kein Fiepen wahrnehmbar ist.......dafür aber ein leichtes Surren was ich eigentlich nur von mein Plasma kenne wenn das Display Weiß Leuchtet ^^ Nervt jetzt schon da ich meistens beim Lesen keine Musikberieselung oder so an habe.


Sehr Ärgerlich finde ich auch die tatsache das im Windows selbst das Bild Perfekt ist (nur zu gross) Aber bei spielen immer so ein Grauschleier drauf ist, das BIld ist dann nicht mehr schwarz sondern Grau. Hab alles mögliche in den nVidia Treibern rumgestellt aber es ändert sich nichts. RGB steht auf Voll 0-255


27 Zoll fänd ich zwar ok ABER nicht mit Full HD  und WQHD nimmt mir zuviel leistung weg  also werde ich ihn wohl gegen den Dell U2414P Tauschen müssen.


----------



## BertB (29. Januar 2014)

das hätt man aber auch im laden rausfinden können, ob man 27" full hd mag, oder nicht


----------



## Schauderwelz (29. Januar 2014)

Ja weil man auch im jeden Laden 27 Zoll Monitore geschweige denn Überhaupt Monitore ansehen kann 

Ausserdem sind die Dimensionen im Riesenladen doch ein gewaltiger unterschied.
Die Grösse ist ja OK nur ich sehe Pixel


----------



## BertB (29. Januar 2014)

einen nach dem anderen zu bestellen, obwohl man sich schon fast sicher ist, dass man den auch wieder nicht behalten wird, ist jedenfalls ne sauerei
die sind alle hinterher b-ware
logisch gibts im blödia markt  mehrere full hd 27" monitore zum mal  anschauen
aber mach du nur, die händler merken sich das,
irgendwann heißts dann: wir wollen sie als kunde nicht haben, zurecht

die händler müssen das auch einkalkulieren, und die anderen 95% der leute, die sich schämen würden so was zu machen, zahlen das dann drauf

der TE rätselt wenigstens ehrlich rum, was er kaufen will, und probiert nicht leichtfertig eins nach dem anderen

ich halt jetzt die schnauze, thema kotzt mich an
hab ich jetzt in den letzten tagen in mehreren threads das maul aufgerissen dazu, 
dabei isses nicht meine art rumzustressen,
habs einfach paar mal zu oft gelesen, dass den leuten nicht mal auffällt, dass es ein fehlverhalten ist


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Januar 2014)

BertB da muss ich dir rechtgeben aber anders läuft es bei mir z.Z auch nicht hab mir den Asus nochmal bestellt und bissel am Bild rumgetestet jetzt bin ich so halbwegs zufrieden d.h aber net das ich ihn behalten werde weil etwas auf die Äuglein gehts immer noch.
Ich mach das auch ungern immer bestellen und dann wegschicken aber wie willste das sonst machen?
Viele wohnen am Ar....der Welt und haben keine Möglichkeit sich das im laden anzuschauen zumal de ja erstma nen Laden finden musst die so ne exoten wie 21:9 teile haben oder überhaupt IPS Monitore ich müsste 2h Fahren zum nächsten MM/Saturn und zum schluss haben se es auch net da...
Ausserdem sind es im Laden ganz andere Lichtverhältnisse die die Bilder mächtig *verfälschen* und rumtesten kann man ja auch nix.
Klar irgentwann sagt Amazon jetzt ist schluss aber sowas hab ich noch bei keinen gehört das Amazon das Konto dicht macht nur weil einer die sachen immer wieder zurückschickt und wenn  trifft das eher die leute die auf Rechnung bestellen und testen und wegschicken ich bezahl meins sofort über Bankeinzug und somit kann Amazon net meckern.
Schuld sind auch die Herstellen früher gabs  paar verschiedene Monitore und heute wird man regelrecht erdrückt von,was die suche nach dem passenden Monitor erschwert

Test zählen net ich finde die kann man nur mit vorsicht genießen siehe den neuen Eizo oder die 144Hz Monitore von BenQ.
Das ist jetzt auch mein 5ter oder 6ter Monitor und hab noch keine schlechte Nachricht von Amazon bekommen alles lief inerhalb von max. 2Tagen ab ohne Prob.
Guck doch mal wie oft manche den neuen Eizo zurücksckicken die dinger gehen 10mal weg...
Deshalb kauf ich so zeugs net im Blödmarkt weil da haste nur stress an der backen wenn dir der Monitor net gefällt weil die sagen dann nenene nur Gutschein.


----------



## BertB (29. Januar 2014)

klar, im laden gehts nicht, mit 14tage rückgaberecht bei nichtgefallen, ist ne bestell-sonderregel
seis auch jetzt drum, irgendwie musst ich mal meinen unmut äußern

und stimmt schon, im laden sieht alles klein aus und da herrscht ein grelles licht


----------



## Schauderwelz (29. Januar 2014)

@BertB: Behälst Du etwa minderwertige ware (Pixelfehler schlechtes Bild, überlagernde Pixel) wie den Eizo Foris FG2421 für 500€ (FUNFHUNDERT) mit der Du überhaupt nicht zufrieden bist?

Mittlerweile habe ich mich an die 27 Zoll Full HD Gewöhnt aber das Fiepen des Monitors ist ein NoGo (Obwohl er ein echt GEILES Bild zaubert) und geht auf die Ohren. Also Minderwertige Qualität für 329€ (DREIHUNDERTNEUNUNDZWANZIG)

Oder anderes Beispiel der der Eizo Foris FS2333, war mir eigentlich sicher den zu behalten aber nach zirka 2 Stunden Kopfschmerzen durch das PWM Flimmern sind mir die 300€ (DREIHUNDERT) nicht wert, ERGO Minderwertige Qualität

UND NEIN Mein Blödmarkt hat KEINEN EINZIGEN VERDAMMTEN vernünftigen Monitor im Laden stehen, nur solche Billigen LG oder ViewSonic Teile für 150€ von vor 2 Jahren. Alle anderen 3 Blödmärkte in umgebung ebenso. Beim Planeten sieht es nicht anders aus. Alte Modelle oder Rotz den keiner haben will weil Fast alle Märkte auf Notreserve umsteigen falls mal dem Heimanwender was Kaputt geht und auf die schnelle nen Neuen Brauch der Billig ist und nen Bild anzeigt.
Ich habe auch keine Lust meinen FEierabend damit zu verbringen 2-3 stunden Täglich irgendwelche Elektrogeräte in meiner Stadt zu suchen um vielleicht mal ein Ausstellungsstück zu finden. Und in Computerfachgeschäften die die Monitore zwar haben kauft man die Katze im Sack denn die haben kein umtauschrecht und Öffnen im Laden ist nicht möglich um vielleicht vor ort mal reinzuschauen.

Also erzähl mir nichts vom Ausnutzen und Heul (nicht im übertragenen sinne und nicht Böse gemeint) hier nicht rum das andere Personen einen etwas höheren Anspruch an Qualität haben.


PS Wenn der ASUS nicht fiepen würde, würde ich ihn Behalten.



Edit: Nur mal so nebenbei 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Recht-Thema-241308/News/Abmahnung-an-Amazon-1107222/


----------



## BertB (29. Januar 2014)

ich heul nicht rum, ich reg mich auf
mir gings jetzt auch speziell ums beispiel "27zoll monitor doch zu pixelig für die größe", kannst mir nicht erzählen, sowas konnt man nicht ahnen/irgendeinen 27" fhd moni mal irgendwo anschauen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...en-zu-hoher-retouren-ist-kundenfeindlich.html
schau mal hier
ist ein thread vom forum

pixelfehler seh ich ein, geht gar nicht


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2014)

Gibts eigentlich den Asus auch ohne Fiepen, obwohl meinen neuen aus der RMA hab ich noch nicht probiert.

@BertB:
Ich persönlich habe letztes Jahr 4 Sachen zurückgeschickt
1.R9 290: Spulenfiepen beim bewegen der Maus auf dem Desktop.
2.Wasserkühler für die R9 290: Da nicht mehr gebraucht und nicht mal ausgepackt.
3.Roccat Kone Pure Optical: Einfach zu klein und starke Schmerzen nach 2 Stunden.
4.BenQ XL2420T: Unzufrieden mit der Bildqualität

Über den letzten Punkt kann man streiten, aber der Rest sind für mich gute Gründe.
Und ich habe noch nie 2 oder mehr Sachen gleichzeitig bestellt, um dann nur eine oder garkeine zu behalten.


----------



## BertB (29. Januar 2014)

das hast dem einen aber geraten, dass ers machen soll, mit den mäusen

soll auch jetzt gut sein, 

nachti, ich mach aus,
gruß


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> das hast dem einen aber geraten, dass ers machen soll, mit den mäusen
> 
> soll auch jetzt gut sein,


 Wenn das so rüber gekommen ist tut mir das leid, dann schreibe ich dass das nächste mal genauer.
Meinte er soll sich eine aussuchen und die bestellen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Januar 2014)

Naja meistenns läuft aber irgendein Film auf den Bildschirmen und da ist es schwer nen Unterschied zu erkennen.
Ich fande 27" und FullHD perfekt zum Surfen und Arbeiten wenn ich net zocken würde hätt ich schon einen bei mir stehen.
Aber in Games merkt man das dann schon aber das große Bild macht das schon fast wieder wett weil man da richtig ins Spiel eintauchen kann^^
Nur leider hatten alle die ich hatte nen merkbaren InputLag oder Schlieren....auch die wo Prad 2Punkte in der Spieletauglichkeit gegeben hat.
Ich bin keine Hardcore Gamer aber wenn einem der Monitor nen Strich durch de Rechnung macht ob Win oder Sieg damit kann ich auch net leben.
Wie gesagt ich finde es sehr schwer heutzutage nen passenden Monitor zu finden das ging früher viel viel einfacher.
Und Amazon ist das sehr Kulant was viele aber *ausnutzen* wenn ich bei Hermes oder DHL schaue da stapeln sich die Amazon rücksendungen jeden Tag bis unter de Decke eig. ist es ja schon traurig..
Die könnten doch 10% des Wertes halt behalten wenn es wieder zurückgeschickt wird hätt ich kein Prob. immerhin hab ich es ja schon benutzt aber alles ist besser als sich mitn Blödmarkt rumzuschlagen.
Und da muss ich Schauderwelz auch recht geben MM und Saturn haben nur Müll da alles NonName schrott für blöde^^ da sind Marken dabei davon hat man noch nie was gehört.

Ich versuche bei den Monitoren die ich bestelle so wenig wie möglich von den schutzfolien abzumachen ich pack den aus und bau ihn zusammen das einzigste was ich aufmache ist das NT und DVI kabel der rest bleibt schön sauber verschlossen auch die schutzfolie am Bildschirm bleibt so lange drann bis ich mir sicher bin das ich ihn behalten es soll ja kein schaden drann kommen ich geh da immer vorsichtig mit um aber viele juckt das einfach net dann wird es einfach in karton wieder geschmissen und gut ob da nun was drann kaputt geht darüber machen sich die wenigsten Gedanken.


----------



## JoM79 (29. Januar 2014)

Mit nem Kompromiss muss man halt immer leben, aber ich hab lieber in Spielen nen paar Nachteile als bei der restlichen Verwendung.
Bin da gottseidank nicht so anfällig was Schlieren und Inputlag angeht.
Aber es ist schon irgendwie komisch das es technisch scheinbar unmöglich ist, z.B. Gaming und gute Bildqualität unter einen Hut zu bringen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (29. Januar 2014)

Also ich sag mal so der Asus VG248QE hat wirklich super tolle Farben also da kann ich net Meckern Landschaftsmodus einstellen das ein oder andere zurück drehen und super klares Bild haben.
Das einzigste Prob ist alle hellen sachen  sind einfach zu krass hell egal wie weit man Helligkeit und Contrast runterstellt da kann das Bild stocke dunkel sein aber sobald ne Weiße Seite auf ist oder Flashbangs in BF4 fliegen da brennt es dir de Augen aus.
Mit der Sonne in BF4 das gleiche oder bei den Strahlern das blendet total.
Klar soll das Blenden aber net so krass net das einer kommt und sagt das ist normal
Also alles was etwas heller sein sollte ist total *überstrahlt*
Aber ich muss sagen so länger ich davor sitze um so *entspannter* werden meine Äuglein ich denke das es einfach auch ne Gewöhnungssache ist obwohl ich das noch nie hatte bei irgendwelchen Bildschirmen.
Ich finde auch den Schwarzwert super und vermisse jetzt nix von nem IPS Monitor bis auf das der Blickwinkel besser war fällt mir da garnix auf auser das er net so *überstrahlt* war.
Aber ich hab jemanden gefunden der meint er hat das übertrahlte wegbekommen bei seinem Asus da hab ich noch hoffnung das war das bei mir auch hin bekommen.
Ansonsten quetsch ich jede möglichkeit aus die es zu finden gibt weil 144Hz ist einfach ein Traum und zaubert einen schon nen leichtes Grinsen ins Gesicht


----------



## akuji13 (30. Januar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch den Schwarzwert super und vermisse jetzt nix von nem IPS Monitor bis auf das der Blickwinkel besser war fällt mir da garnix auf auser das er net so *überstrahlt* war.



Es ist natürlich dein gutes Recht den SW super zu finden, rein objektiv gemessen ist er aber schlecht.

Ich habe zum Spielen einen BenQ XL2720T und einen EIZO Foris FG2421 und sobald ich z. B. Metro LL spiele wechsle ich zum EIZO, weil der zwar auch so seine Nachteile hat aber in Sachen SW meilenweit vor den TNs von ASUS oder BenQ liegt.


----------



## AskAQuestion (30. Januar 2014)

Meine Entscheidung habe ich nun mehr oder weniger getroffen. Ich werde wohl noch etwas warten... evtl auch bis ins Q2.

Ein 21:9 hätte ich mich schon sehr interessiert. Aber anscheinend gibt es da ausser dem LG keine vernünftige Alternative... Der Dell hat eine PWM, soweit ich das in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Der Philips scheint zum Spielen nicht zu taugen.

Von dem LG gibt es insgesamt 3 Versionen. 29EA93 (keine höhenverstellung), 29EA73 (wie der 93 aber andere Ausstattung bei den Anschlüssen) und 29EB93 (anderer Standfuß mit Höhenverstellung ansonsten wie EA93). Ausserdem werden zwei verschiedene Panels verbaut... Rev 1.25 scheint die aktuellste zu sein, zu der ich etwas gefunden habe. Ältere Rev 0 kann man bei LG (anscheinend) einschicken.

Wenn ich mich heute hätte entscheiden müssen, hätte ich wohl den BenQ XL2420T mit 144 Hz bestellt. 27" dürfte bei mir nicht gehen, da ich zu nah am Bildschirm sitze. Das macht also wenig Sinn.

Bei dem XL2420T warte ich jetzt mal ab, wann der XL2420G mit G Sync rauskommt. Dann schaue ich mir an, ob es sich lohnt den neuen zu nehmen. Oder ob es bis dahin andere Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (30. Januar 2014)

akuji13 schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich dein gutes Recht den SW super zu finden, rein objektiv gemessen ist er aber schlecht.
> 
> Ich habe zum Spielen einen BenQ XL2720T und einen EIZO Foris FG2421 und sobald ich z. B. Metro LL spiele wechsle ich zum EIZO, weil der zwar auch so seine Nachteile hat aber in Sachen SW meilenweit vor den TNs von ASUS oder BenQ liegt.


 
Ist richtig ich finde aber richtiges Tiefes Schwarz ist zwar nice aber andersrum ist man in in dunklen Ecken in Games schon eingeschränkt weil man nix sieht.
Klar wenn man nach den werten geht beim Asus steht er mit den SW Wert ganz unten aber wie gesagt Schwarz ist Schwarz beim Asus also es ist kein extremer Grauschleier zu sehen wie bei manch anderen TN Monitoren.


----------



## Schauderwelz (30. Januar 2014)

Naja wirklich Tiefschwarz ist mein VA Panel jetzt auch nicht, zwar Schärzer als mein Samsung TN aber das VA Schwarz ist auch leicht Gräulich^^ Den Eizo Foris FS2421 fand ich z.B. vom schwarzwert Katastrophal, da war mein TN besser aufgestellt 

Und ja ich weiss wie nen Vernünftiger Schwarzwert aussehen muss. Hab imerhin nen Panasonic GT60 Plasma im wohlzimmer hängen. Echt schade das es noch keine OLED Monitore Gibt....PLasma ist bei starren bild ja etwas anfällig


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir ist schwarz gleich schwarz und das sollte bei jedem VA so sein.
Ausser man hat ne nvidia Grafikkarte und per HDMI oder DP angeschlossen, da muss man noch tricksen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (30. Januar 2014)

ja nVidia HDMI und 58Hz individual  auf 60Hz ist der noch Grauer....


----------



## JoM79 (30. Januar 2014)

Dann läuft da aber was verkehrt, meiner ist wirklich komplett schwarz dann.


----------



## Schauderwelz (31. Januar 2014)

schon komisch, aber das bild gefällt mir mittlerweile echt gut. Die Verarbeitung ist auch Top von ASUS, alles leichtgängig aber nicht billig.

Wenn er nicht Fiepen würde.....wobei ich wohl einen erwischt habe der serh sehr leise fiept und man es hauptsächlich hört wenn man hinter den Bildschirm schaut.

Ich lasse ihn Hauptsächlich im sRBG Modus laufen weil mir dort die Farben am besten gefallen.

Ist dei BenQ vom Bild identisch?


----------



## JoM79 (31. Januar 2014)

Ähnlich ja finde das Bild minimal besser,aber auch nur von der Grundeinstellung her.
Eingestellt nehmen die sich garnichts. 
Werde morgen mal den neuen Asus ausprobieren, mal gucken ob der auch fiept.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

Was wär denn jetzt der beste IPS Monitor zum Zocken den es gibt (24")?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

Welchen habt ihr jetzt gehabt den ASUS PB248Q ?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2014)

Asus VN279QLB und der hat nen VA Panel.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

Den  ASUS PB248Q hat noch keiner von euch gehabt oder?
Das aber komisch das der bei euch fiept Prad hat bei Geräusche 2 ++ gegeben hat das ding Lautsprecher?
Wenn ja vileicht mal ausstellen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2014)

Also ich hatte den noch nicht.
Das Geräusch kommt vom Backlight, weil es bei 100% nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
Und habe gerade meinen dritten! ausprobiert und fiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

Und da kann man nix machen?


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2014)

Doch RMA die dritte.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Doch RMA die dritte.


 
LOL wo bestellst du?
Bei Amazon kann man nie nen Austauschgerät anfordern man muss es immer erst zurück schicken und neu bestellen...


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2014)

Das läuft direkt über Asus, da wird direkt vor Ort getauscht.
Ursprünglich hatte ich den Alternate, hab da meine RMA mit defekten Gerät gemacht.
Die haben mich an Asus verwiesen und jetzt mache ich das direkt mit denen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

Ah ok


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2014)

Ich denk ja schon über nen WQHD nach....aber ich weiß nicht ob meine 660ti das packt....

Echt Schade mit dem asus und dem fiepen, der BenQ scheint das nicht zu haben....

Und der Dell u2414p scheint auch nicht so toll zu sein wenn man in nen anderen thread mal schaut...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

Wenn man es genau nehmen würde sind alle net toll^^
Ich weis auch net jeder hat was was einem net passt gibt nix perfektes.
WQHD ist so ne sache und ne gtx 660TI ist jetzt auch net so der knaller.
Da kannste deine FPS bestimmt halbieren das wären bei 60 dann nur noch 30 neee das tuhe ich mir net an komme mit meiner 7950PCS+ gerade mal über 70FPS in BF4 davon de hälfte ist net so  toll dann musst noch FPS Einbrüche mit zählen da haste ne tolle ruckelparty.

Guck den Asus 144Hz die grellen Farben hab ich weg bekommen aber trotzdem strahlt einen das Bild noch sowas von an auch wenn ich Helligkeit auf NULL% hab gehts noch auf die Augen und das kann net normal sein..
Nen paar Tage test ich noch bissel rum ansonsten geht er wieder zurück.....und dann steh ich wieder am anfang...


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (1. Februar 2014)

Also WQHD ist mit meiner 7950 locker drin, hab zwar kein BF4 aber BF3 läuft eigentlich ganz ordentlich, hab so 55-70 FPS im Schnitt (aber dann auf 1100/1400 und CPU auf 4,5).


----------



## Schauderwelz (1. Februar 2014)

Kannibalenleiche schrieb:


> Also WQHD ist mit meiner 7950 locker drin, hab zwar kein BF4 aber BF3 läuft eigentlich ganz ordentlich, hab so 55-70 FPS im Schnitt (aber dann auf 1100/1400 und CPU auf 4,5).


 

Auf Ultra?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (1. Februar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Auf Ultra?


 
Naja aber dann gut OC betrieben ansonsten würde das net so gut aussehen.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab ne GTX780 und selbst da wirds mit WQHD und BF4 eng.
So wie es jetzt aussieht werde ich meinen BenQ erstmal behalten und warte dann auf nen Test vom XL2720Z.
Habe im Moment für mich einfach das beste Gesamtpaket.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (2. Februar 2014)

Naja ohne AA, sonst Ultra. BF4 Beta hatte ich mit etwa 60FPS auf Hoch.
Ich kann das morgen sonst nochmal gucken, kommt mir selbst auch ein bisschen zu viel vor, so ist das mit der Erinnerung


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. Februar 2014)

@JoM79: musst Du deinen BenQ auch auf 58Hz einstellen um nen gutes Bild zu bekommen?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2014)

Naja was heisst gutes Bild, das ist schon vorher da, nur der RGB Bereich passt halt nicht.
Dadurch wird das Bild halt nochmal nen Stück besser.
Keine Ahnung warum Nvidia das so komisch geregelt hat, aber ob ich nun 60 oder 58Hz habe ist ja ziemlich egal.


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. Februar 2014)

Aber woher soll man sowas wissen als "Treiber-Laie"


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2014)

Ich hab das auch nur durch Zufall rausgefunden, als ich es nem Test gelesen habe.
Komischerweise auch nicht bei Prad und die machen eigentlich sehr ausführliche Tests.


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. Februar 2014)

Das Stimmt. Testen aber leider nicht alle Monitore die interissant sind 

Ich finde den Dell P2714H auch recht interissant. Der hat nen Samsung AD-PLS Panel verbaut. Der Englische Test scheint recht gut zu sein. http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/dell_p2714h.htm

Worin bestelt bei Dell eigentlich der unterschied Zwischen Ultrasharp (U) und Professional (P)? Vielleicht die Etwas bessere Farbwiedergabe und bessere Verarbeitung?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2014)

Die Ultrasharps haben mehr Ausstattung und sollen noch mal nen Stück besser sein (was ja beim U2414H nicht der Fall zu sein scheint).
Den 2714 fand ich auch interessant, aber der ist nicht flimmerfrei.
Was ich auch immer nicht verstehe, das viele Monitore so ne hohe Grundhelligkeit haben.


----------



## Schauderwelz (2. Februar 2014)

Ja ich habe noch nie soviel Probleme ein Neues Gerät zu finden als jetztg mit einem Monitor 

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353687&pf_rd_i=301128

der wäre für mich auch reizvoll, Zwar WQHD aber mit Weniger AA und Weniger Schatten sollten die spiele ja spielbar sein ^^ ich find nur nirgends gescheite Benchmarks zu 1440p auflösungen.
Bei den Computerbase tests sind ja nur 1920x1080 und 2560x1600 und da scheint meine GTX660ti noch ganz gut mithalten können. Spiele aber schon mit dem Gedanken im nächsten Quartal eine R9 290 zu kaufen. Oder eben eine GTX870 (Maxwell) wenn sie bis dahin gereleased wird....


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2014)

Naja wenn man schon soviel Geld ausgibt, dann will man auch was vernünftiges haben.
Problem ist halt das WQHD 50% mehr Leistung kostet als FHD.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. Februar 2014)

Und das ist auch das Prob. find ich die Grunhelligkeit ist viel zu hoch gerade bei den 144Hz teilen bei IPS ist das net so der fall.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2014)

Hab mir gerade nen Test vom Iiyama XB2783HBS durchgelsen und der scheint echt gut zu sein.
Ist flimmerfrei, hat ne Höhenverstellung und USB.
Ziemlich schnell ist er auch und lässt sich von der Helligkeit ziemlich weit runterstellen.
Günstig ist er noch dazu ab 250€ oder ab 225@ ohne Höhenverstellung.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Februar 2014)

Haste dich da verschrieben bei dem?
Den find ich garnet.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2014)

Jap sollte XB2783HSU heissen Klick


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Februar 2014)

Und Prad rückt den Test noch net frei raus hat den sich einer gekauft also den Test?
Wie hat er denn abgeschnitten?
Gerade in betreff Gaming.


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2014)

Doch ich und er hat beim gaming gut abgeschnitten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. Februar 2014)

Ja wie gut ++ oder nur + oder +/-^^
Wie sind die reaktionszeiten und Latenz?
Was eig mit dem hier Benq GW2760HS?
Der soll wohl auch richtig gut sein.
Gibt es auch Flimmerfrei wenn ich das noch richtig in erinnerung hab^^


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2014)

Gaming ++ Hardcore Gaming+ (da kriegen nur 120/144Hz ++).
Inputlag ist 2,3ms  und die Reaktionszeiten auf Overdrive 3  B/W 7,6  GtG 6,0  Avg 8,8 Latenz 6,7
Der GW2760HS ist auf AMA Premium genauso schnell, ABER er hat starke Überschwinger bei dieser Einstellung.
Der Iiyama hat das nicht.

Vergleicht man jetzt mal im groben die neuen 27" VA+ Monitore:
- BenQ GW2760HS  +schnell,günstig,flimmerfrei -Klavierlack,hohe Grundhelligkeit
- BenQ EW2740L  +schnell,flimmerfrei,matt´,niedrige Grundhelligkeit -keine Höhenverstellung,kein USB, nur VGA+HDMI
- Iiyama X(B)2783HSU  +schnell,günstig,flimmerfrei,Höhenverstellung,USB,matt,niedrige Grundhelligkeit -evtl,Betriebsgeräusch (bei Prad steht nur wenn man sein Ohr nah an den Monitor hält)
- Asus VN279QLB  +schnell,matt,USB 3.0,flimmerfrei (PWM mit 2500Hz),Höhenverstellung,matt -Betriebsgeräusch (Fiepen bei Helligkeiten unter ca.90),Preis,hohe Grundhelligkeit

Würde ich da zum Iiyama tendieren, weil er die meisten Ausstattung fürs Geld bietet.
Habe selber den BenQ EW2740L und werde da erstmal auch bei bleiben.
Selber da hatte ich noch den Asus, 3 mal und alle fiepen.


----------



## jack56 (4. Februar 2014)

Hey, ihr seid ja alle bei dem Monitor stehen geblieben https://geizhals.de/benq-xl2420t-9h-l7plb-qbe-9h-l7plb-dbe-a696261.html und der TE hat ihn sich letztendlich auch gekauft, soweit ich mich erinnere.

Würde ich etwas falsch machen, wenn ich mir stattdessen den kleineren Bruder https://geizhals.de/benq-xl2411t-9h-l9slb-qbe-9h-l9slb-dbe-a859887.html kaufe?

Der Unterschied zu beiden ist ja nicht gravierend, oder?


----------



## Schauderwelz (4. Februar 2014)

Ne eigentlich ist nur das Design etwas anders, das Panel ist das selbe. 
Kann vielleicht sein das man einige Einstellungen nichthat die kein Mensch brauch.

Caseking hatte vor kurzem den XL2411T für 269€ ohne versandkosten...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Februar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gaming ++ Hardcore Gaming+ (da kriegen nur 120/144Hz ++).
> Inputlag ist 2,3ms  und die Reaktionszeiten auf Overdrive 3  B/W 7,6  GtG 6,0  Avg 8,8 Latenz 6,7
> Der GW2760HS ist auf AMA Premium genauso schnell, ABER er hat starke Überschwinger bei dieser Einstellung.
> Der Iiyama hat das nicht.
> ...


 
Ok der Iiyama XB2783HSU schaut wirklich gut aus aber paar Fragen hab ich noch du bist ja der einzigste mit dem Test
Wie schaut es mit der Ausleuchtung aus?
Wie sind die Farben (Abdeckung usw)
Glitzern?
Muss am Bild noch viel eingestellt werden? oder ist es ab Werk schon gut was hat da Prad gegeben?
Wird das Bild klar wiedergegeben unter nativen Auflösung?(da gibt es auch schwankungen zwischen den 27" Monitoren)
Und ganz wichtig hat das ding nen DVI anschluss?
Tja und sonst irgentwelche NoGos drinne? (Farbstiche z.b ich hab gestern gelesen die VA Panels  wohl immer nen Farbstich haben stimmt das? ist das heute immer noch so hatte noch kein VA Panel.
Ansonsten werd ich mir den mal anschauen wenns net nen anderer macht.
Schonmal THX im vorraus für de Antworten.

Ah ich sehe grad den gibts auch als 24" wär vileicht besser wegen der Pixeldichte nehmen sollten sich ja beide nix?


----------



## Schauderwelz (4. Februar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> (Farbstiche z.b ich hab gestern gelesen die VA Panels  wohl immer nen Farbstich haben stimmt das? ist das heute immer noch so hatte noch kein VA Panel.


 

Kann ich jetzt nicht bestätigen, der ASUS VN27QLB macht nen echt super Bild aber ich kann mich einfach nicht an die 27 Zoll mit Full HD Gewöhnen, 27 Zoll ist super nur wäre ein WQHD da schon schöner aber aufgrund der Mehrpower bzw FOlgekosten in Form Moderner Grafikkarten werde ich wohl nen 24 Zoll nehmen  Wobei nen 24Zoll immernoch nen Grösseren Pixelabstand hat als nen 27 WQHD.

Der ASUS hat auch ein sehr gleichmässiges VA Panel im Schwarzbild (Kaum bis kein Clouding) was mich mit dem Gedanken spielen Lässt den EIZO FS2421 nochmal zu Ordern in der Hoffnung das man einen mit guten Panel und Ohne Pixelfehler bekommt. 120Hz hätten echt schon was....


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Februar 2014)

Hmm ok wie gesagt den gibts auch in 24" http://www.amazon.de/Iiyama-XB2483H...4R2/ref=pd_sim_sbs_computers_8#productDetails
Ich denke ich werde mich an 27" auch net so gewöhnen jedenfalls bei Games deshalb kommt nur der 24er noch in frage.
Aber ich würde schon gern wissen ob die sich noch wo anders unterscheiden als nur bei den " vom Datenblatt sind die gleich.
Oder ich bestell ihn einfach meine 200Euro sind ja nix und wenn er auch brauchbar zum zocken ist was ja Prad bestätigt ist das fürs erste ok ausser ich bekomms vom Bild wieder in koppe wie beim Asus aber das denke ich eher net ist ja kein Überstrahlte TN Panel.
Und dann wart ich erstma paar Monate ab vileicht gibts ja denn 120Hz mit IPS/VA panel die auch was taugen vom Bild weil 144Hz hab ich net abgeschrieben blos langsam will ich mal was neues.
Das mit dem Eizo nee ich werd den mir net bestellen wenn ich mir das so überlege 500Euro für ne 23,5" Monitor ist es mir net wert noch dazu die ganzen macken.


Kann man bei dem Iiyama das  ACR (Advanced Contrast Ratio) ausstellen das wär sonst schon wieder schlecht wenn net das nervt sowas.


----------



## Schauderwelz (4. Februar 2014)

Das sollte man überall ausstellen können.

Sonst auf sRGB laufen lassen da sind alle Bildverschlimmerer ausgeschaltet  Hatte den ASUS auch auf sRGB laufen, gefiel mir am besten bei Games sowie Fotos.

Hab jetzt auch wieder mein 24 Zöller dran, eine wohltat für die augen und auf einmal wieder alles so Feingezeichnet ^^


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Februar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Das sollte man überall ausstellen können.
> 
> Sonst auf sRGB laufen lassen da sind alle Bildverschlimmerer ausgeschaltet  Hatte den ASUS auch auf sRGB laufen, gefiel mir am besten bei Games sowie Fotos.
> 
> Hab jetzt auch wieder mein 24 Zöller dran, eine wohltat für die augen und auf einmal wieder alles so Feingezeichnet ^^


 
Schickste jetzt den Asus wieder weg?
War der 27"? komme hier schon ganz durcheinander^^

Ich würde den ja bestellen aber warte mal noch ab was JoM79 sagt wenn er sich überhaupt nochmal meldet^^ und net schon genug hat.
Also den Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 61


----------



## Schauderwelz (4. Februar 2014)

Ja der ASUS geht zurück wegen des Fiepens und der Grösse. Und ja er war 27"

Aber ich muss ja sagen das mein Alter Samsung TN jetzt unglaublich viel dazu gewonnen hat mit dem 58 Hz Trick von JoM79  Hab jetzt sogar Sattes Schwarz mit leichten Lichthöfen. Die Farben passen jetzt auch super nachdem ich ein wenig rumgestellt habe Werd ich den wohl noch eine Weile behalten bis was gescheites mit 120+ rauskommt was kein TN Panel hat und Qualitativ das einhält was der hersteller Verspricht, nicht so wie der Eizo FG2421


----------



## SaftSpalte (4. Februar 2014)

Ich habe 2 mal 23 zoll Monitore gegen einen Philips 29 zoll 21:9 getauscht. Ich hatte den bei alternate für 260 euronen geballert. Nach meinem Geschmack ist der besser wie LG oder sonstige 21:9 Bildschirme. Auch die hauseigene Software macht eine gute Figur. Beim LG hatte ich schlieren beim zocken. War aber dennoch okay. Da ich eine schwenkbare wandhalterung dazu gekauft hatte (20 Euro) war mir der fuss des Monitors egal. Die Marke Philips konnte mich zum ersten mal überzeugen. Im Labor macht der 4 ms grau zu grau. Ich kann ihn nur empfehlen. Die ausleuchtung des Monitors ist auch gut aber nicht perfekt. Aber immer noch viel besser wie meine 2 x 23 zoller XD. Angucken lohnt ja. Wer kaufen will muss es selber entscheiden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Februar 2014)

Also muss sagen Philips macht eins mit den besten *Bildern* jedenfalls im TV bereich bei Monitore weis ich es net schade das die schon fast versunken sind und man kaum noch was hört vom Hersteller.
Genau wie Panasonic da hört man auch nix mehr die machen auch gute Teile.
An 21:9 hab ich auch schon gedacht aber anderseits ist das doch mächtig langezogen das Bild weis net ob ich damit klar kommen würde.
Aber irgentwie hätt ich jetzt schon bock den Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 61  zu bestellen und zu testen aber ich wart mal noch bis Morgen vileicht sagt einer nochwas dazu oder JoM79 meldet sich hier nochmal.


Ich hab jetzt mal auf der Iiyama Seite geschaut und da fällt mir auf das bei dem 24" 250 cm/m² steht und beim 27" 300cm/m² (Helligkeit)dann beim Pixelabstand 24"  0,277 steht und beim 27" genau das gleiche wtf?
Da kann ja was net stimmen oder normal müsste die beim 27" doch höher sein?
Wenn das gleich wär, wär das ja genial^^
Beide sind natürlich Full HD.


Und nochwas ich hab gelesen weis jetzt net mehr wo das full HD auf 27" VA Panels um einiges schärfer sein soll als TN oder IPS stimmt das?
Wie gesagt bei den 2IPS Monitore die ich getestet hab war der eine auch schärfer als der andere beide 27 und Full HD vileicht is da doch was drann?^^


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Ok der Iiyama XB2783HSU schaut wirklich gut aus aber paar Fragen hab ich noch du bist ja der einzigste mit dem Test
> Wie schaut es mit der Ausleuchtung aus?
> Wie sind die Farben (Abdeckung usw)
> Glitzern?
> ...


 


Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Aber irgentwie hätt ich jetzt schon bock den Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 61  zu bestellen und zu testen aber ich wart mal noch bis Morgen vileicht sagt einer nochwas dazu oder JoM79 meldet sich hier nochmal.



So da bin ich .
Folgendes gilt alles für den 27" von Iiyama und es sind die Angaben von Prad, zu dem 24" kann ich leider nichts sagen.

- Ausleuchtung: Störende Lichthöfe oder ähnliche Effekte waren nicht zu beobachten,  subjektiv gesehen ist die Ausleuchtung damit annähernd perfekt.
                      Die Helligkeitsverteilung zeigt vor allem Schwächen auf der linken  Seite. Ein Wert kann dort sogar die Abweichung von 20 Prozent  übersteigen. Die durchschnittliche Abweichung fällt mit 12 Prozent daher                  
ebenfalls nicht gut aus. Insgesamt kann dadurch keine gute Note mehr  erreicht werden. Im alltäglichen Betrieb sind diese Abweichungen dagegen  nicht aufgefallen.   

- Farben: Der ProLite XB2783HSU deckt den sRGB Farbraum zu 96,4 Prozent ab, wodurch er knapp eine sehr gute Bewertung erreichen kann.

- Glitzern: Den berüchtigten Kristalleffekt haben wir nicht beobachtet.

- Interpolation: Die Interpolationsleistung ist grundsätzlich gut. Es besteht zwar  eine gewisse Unschärfe, die auch mit dem Schärferegler nicht korrigiert  werden kann, aber das Gesamtergebnis ist auch für längeres Arbeiten zu  gebrauchen.  Aufgrund der falschen Darstellungsweise über den Regler müssen wir  aber eine Abwertung vornehmen. Der Effekt kann allerdings über den  Grafikkartentreiber korrigiert werden und so dennoch ein Vollbild bei  geringeren Auflösungen angezeigt werden. Ideal ist diese Lösung aber  nicht.


- DVI: Hatter? Hatter!


Bewertung:
Gehäuseverarbeitung/Mechanik:     +           Ergonomie:     ++           Bedienung/OSD:     +           Energieverbrauch:     ++           Geräuschentwicklung:     ++           Subjektiver Bildeindruck:     +           Blickwinkelabhängigkeit:     +           Kontrast:     ++           Ausleuchtung (Schwarzbild):     ++           Bildhomogenität (Helligkeitsverteilung):     +/-           Bildhomogenität (Farbreinheit):     +           Farbraumvolumen (sRGB):     ++           Vor der Kalibration:     +           Vor der Kalibration (sRGB):     +           Nach der Kalibration (sRGB):     +           Nach der Kalibration (Profilvalidierung):     +/-           Interpoliertes Bild:     +/-           Geeignet für Gelegenheitsspieler:     ++           Geeignet für Hardcorespieler:     +           Geeignet für DVD/Video (PC):     +           Geeignet für DVD/Video (externe Zuspielung)     +           Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis:     ++


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Februar 2014)

Da isser er lebt doch noch
Hmmm aber wenn man es mal genau nimmt sollte der 24er ja nix anderes sein auser kleiner?
Weil Iiyama hat ja die 2gleichzeitig rausgebracht nur halt 1mal in 24" und 27" skeptisch macht mir da nur der unterschied zwischen den max. Helligkeitswerten 24" 250 und 27" 300 ich weis ja net nicht das 250 nacher zu wenig sind?
Mein alter hat 300 und der läuft auf 70% also da is noch luft nach oben wenn das so 250 wären wär das perfekt aber das weis ja keiner^^
Ich finde zu die auch nix im I-net keiner der den getestet hat oder so schon komisch^^ aber so lang gibt es die ja noch net?
Noch net mal nen lausigen test find ich bei Youtube gibts auch nix..^^

Und ich vergess heute unmengen an Buchstaben lol...


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2014)

Hat dein alter Monitor gemessene 300 cd/m2 oder ist das die Herstellerangabe?
Und auch ich muss ab und zu mal schlafen, man glaubt es kaum.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (4. Februar 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hat dein alter Monitor gemessene 300 cd/m2 oder ist das die Herstellerangabe?
> Und auch ich muss ab und zu mal schlafen, man glaubt es kaum.


 
Ne net gemessen halt die Herstellerangaben.
tjaaaa was mach ich nun^^
1Hab ich gefunden der sich den 24er gekauft hat was negatives hat er net gesagt auch keine Schlierenbildung soll vorhanden sein beim Gamen und Blickwinkel und Farben sollen wohl richti gut sein.
Wie gesagt normal müssten alle beide das gleiche haben bis auf die Helligkeit.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Februar 2014)

Nach den Herstellerangaben kannst nicht immer gehen, die sehen das mehr als Richtwert, sowie die Reaktionszeit.
Was mich interessieren würde, ob der 24" auch flimmerfrei ist.
Aber wenn er dir grundsätzlich gefällt, dann solltest du ihn bestellen.
Wenns denn garnicht passt, musst du ihn notgedrungen wieder zurückschicken.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. Februar 2014)

So hab ihn jetzt bestellt mal schauen ich muss aber sagen bei den 27" steht aucht net da das er Flimmerfrei ist zumindest net bei Amazon
Naja wird schon schief gehen^^
Aber jetzt muss ich ins Bette.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Februar 2014)

Naja steht auch nicht bei jedem dabei, weil die meisten da keinen Wert drauf legen und sich nur wundern das ihnen die Augen weh tun etc.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (6. Februar 2014)

So Monitor ist da.
Und wir fangen mal beim Bild an die Farben sind gut etwas besser wie beim mein TN aber vom hocker haben se mich net gehauen irgentwie komisch(Kann man bei den MVA Panels net sRGB u.s.w einstellen?
Ich kenne es von IPS das man die Pixel einstellen konnte ka wie das genau hieß z.b 4-4-4sRGB hier vermisse ich das irgentwie.
Viel Einstellungsmöglichkeiten hat der Monitor leider net.
Bei der Bildschärfe sieht das ganze anders aus das Bild ist getochen scharf un klar da hatte ich so wow nice gedanke^^
Auch der Blikwinkel ist das beste was ich gesehen hab egal von welcher seite das Bild bleibt klar und verfällscht kein bissel.
Ausleuchtung ist sehr gut habe auch kaum aufhellungen nur ganz leicht unten links und rechts die fallen überhaupt net auf auch in dunklen passagen stört es garnet.
Kommen wir zum Gaming und daaaa weis ich net so ganz wie immer^^ aber mir kommts so vor als ob das Bild z.b bei BF4 wenn ich los laufe etwas unscharf wird (blur effekte sind aus) so richtig kann ich das net vergleichen gegen mein TN(kann nur einen anschließen) stören tut es mich net unbedingt gut hab den erst 3h laufen.Was mir aber aufgefallen ist man sieht deutlich mehr Details in Games was bei mein TN irgentwie verfliegt oder mir kommt das nur so vor^^
InputLag konnte ich auf die schnelle jetzt nich warnehmen scheint das er das gut im griff hat obwohl overdrive auf max. steht.
Kommen war zum betriebsgeräusch und das ist so gut wie net vorhanden auch wenn ich mitn ohr am Monitor klebe ist da nix zu hören.
@JoM79 du wolltest wissen ob er Flimmerfrei ist ja was soll ich sagen also wenns net nen Prog. gibt zum testen würde ich meinen ja er ist Flimmerfrei weil das Bild ist total angenehm für meine Augen und flimmern konnte ich net feststellen.(wär ja auch blödsinn wenn der 27" das hätte und der 24er net sind ja beide die gleichen.(auf der verpackung steht nix drauf!)
Nochwas zur Helligkeit die reicht total ich hab se auf 70% stehen und ist net zu dunkel oder zu hell net wie beim Asus z.b.
SW und WW sind der knaller aber das ist ja bei VA normal ich finde das schwarz scho zu schwarzxD also beim zocken muss ich das gamma schon bissel höher drehen sonst isses schlecht in dunklen räumen (obwohl kaum Details verloren gehen find ich zumindest)
Tjo das wars erstma wenn einer noch fragen hat immer her damit oder noch paar tipps was den sRGB Modus angeht.(wie ich das einstell oder ob das überhaupt bei VA geht)
Doch 1 hab ich noch beim Surfen hat er keine schlieren oder nachleuchten also jedenfalls fällt mir zum meinen TN im vergleich nix auf die IPS hatten da schon starkes nachleuchten.

Dann wurschtelt euch mal durch mein geschriebenes^^ hoffe ist halbwegs zu verstehen.
Ob ich ihn behalte oder net da möcht ich mich noch net festlegen wenn ich die + vs die - argumente vergleiche müsste ich ihn eig. behalten aber das kommt drauf an wie sehr mich die leichte unschärfe die aber auch net immer da ist stört oder auch net.

Was mir auffällt ist das bild wird gerade an dunklen stellen sehr verschwommenoO
Komisches ding ich versuche mal nen Bild zu machen.
Ok mitn Bild machen ist schlecht da sieht man garnix.
Hab jetzt noch paar runden BF4 gespielt und muss sagen erstma nice das der Inputlag sehr niedrig  ist  der ist auf jedenfall gleichauf mit mein TN da können sich manche IPS teile mal ne scheibe abschneiden.
tja nur mit der leichten unschärfe stört mich noch etwas wenn ich Overdrive ganz aus mache verschwimmt das ganze Bild hab ich es auf 3 stehen verschwimmt es zwar nicht mehr aber einzelne teile schon noch z.b bei Bf4 wenn ich renne das schwenkt doch die waffen immer hin und her und die ist dann leicht verschwommen gerade in dunklen stellen fällt das auf.Bei hellen eher weniger.
Tjo und die Farben könnten noch nen tick bunter sein ansonsten bin ich schonmal zufrieden blos die 2dinge sind noch so da weis ich net ob ich damit leben kann das stellt sich dan am WE raus wie gesagt vileicht hat einer noch nen Tipp Prad meinte ja ne unschärfe sei net in Spielen.
Aber melden tut sich hier keiner mehr habt bestimmt schon genugxD


----------



## Leitwolf200 (8. Februar 2014)

So mal nen Update von mir  und ich werde den Monitor behalten erstmal als zwischenlösung bis mal IPS/VA mit 144Hz da sind.
Weil irgentwie komm ich mit TN Panls net mehr klar lol aber da tuhen mir so de glotzen weh nach 5min das net normal ka 4Jahre lang hatte ich keine Prob. mit TN und jetzt sowas.
Jedenfalls ist das VA Panel hier Urlaub für meine Augen.
Dann das getochen scharfe und klare Bild+den super Blickwinkel haben mich dann doch überzeugt obwohl es beim Gamen zu leichten verschwimmeffekten kommt bei COD fällt das schon auf stört nicht weiter weil der InputLag eh wechtiger ist und der is sogut wie net vorhanden.
Also wer hier nen zwischenlösung sucht ist bei dem Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 genau richtig würd ich mal meinen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (8. Februar 2014)

ich find es nur schade das es den ASUS VN279QLB nicht als 24 bzw 23 Zöller gibt...

Aber ich werd erstmal bei meinen bleiben.....der macht mittlerweile recht gute ergebnisse.


----------



## Basti18 (9. Februar 2014)

Wie erkenne ich noch gleich ob mein Monitor n IPS oder n TN Panel hat?^^.

Hab im Moment n Philips 244E, was könnte der sein?^^.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. Februar 2014)

Basti18 schrieb:


> Wie erkenne ich noch gleich ob mein Monitor n IPS oder n TN Panel hat?^^.
> 
> Hab im Moment n Philips 244E, was könnte der sein?^^.


 
Der sollte IPS sein
Ansonsten erkennste das gut am Blickwinkel oder auch am Schwarz.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Februar 2014)

@Leitwolf:
Zum testen ob er flimmerfrei ist, einfach mal die Handykamera anmachen und die Helligkeit runterdrehen.
Dann siehst du entweder sich bewgende Balken(flimmern) oder auch nicht(flimmerfrei).
Auf der Homepage von BenQ steht, man soll einen Lüfter vor den Monitor halten, dann würde man den gleichen Effekt sehen.


----------



## AskAQuestion (12. Februar 2014)

Naja. Passend zum Thema hat mein Monitor nun auch angefangen zu fiepen... allerdings kaum hörbar.

Trotz allem muss ich mich wohl weiter umsehen.

Was mir gestern beim herumlesen noch aufgefallen ist... bisher hatte ich diese G-Sync Geschichte etwas falsch verstanden. Dafür braucht es ja einen G-Sync Monitor UND eine entsprechend passende Grafikkarte.
Deshalb werde ich mich wohl doch für einen Monitor ohne entscheiden. Wenn ich mir eine neue Grafikkarte zulege, müsste ich eigentlich auch direkt CPU; Board und alles andere mit tauschen.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (13. Februar 2014)

Und G-Sync funktioniert nur mit Nvidia Grafikkarten.


----------



## AskAQuestion (13. Februar 2014)

MehlstaubtheCat schrieb:


> Und G-Sync funktioniert nur mit Nvidia Grafikkarten.


 
Genau. Und noch nicht mal mit allen.


----------



## Nathanael (17. Februar 2014)

Da einige hier den Iiyama XB2483HSU haben hätte ich eine Frage dazu:

Ich habe in Moment den BENQ GW2460HM (neue flimmerfrei Variante, kann ich noch zurückschicken). Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden (vor allem was Bildschärfe und Kontrast eingeht) nur habe ich folgende Kritikpunkte:

1. (am schlimmsten) Overdrive führt zu einem starken Korona Effekt (beide Stufen, die höhere natürlich etwas mehr, ist für mich einfach zu viel)

2. Schwarz sieht zwar sehr satt und so richtig schwarz  aus. Nur scheint der Monitor es sehr undifferenziert und übertrieben darzustellen (also wenige "schwarzstufen"). Bei Testbildern wo auf einem maximal schwarzen Hintergrund immer mit dem Unterschied von einen Punkt der RGB Skala 15 Quadrate dargestellt sind, kann man nur die 3-4 letzten erkennen. (Ja, ich habe mit den Kontrast und Helligkeitseinstellungen rumgespielt, hilft nicht) Ich glaube für die alle Quadrate braucht man diesen "erweiterten RGB Farbraum"? Einiges erscheint jedoch schon etwas zu dunkel, zu tief schwarz. (ja, grundsätzlich ist diese tiefe schwarz, wenn es so sein soll, schon geil). Beim Test mit den maximal weißen Hintergrund und Quadraten kann man die 12 ersten erkennen.

3. Manchmal wenn ich ein neues Fenster öffne ist die Schrift dadrin (interessanterweise nur ein Teil, meistens der obere) anfangs leicht unscharf und braucht eine Sekunde um scharf zu werden.

4 Die Farben sind zwar sehr kräftig, doch manchmal wirken sie etwas blass (Da aber nur da ist mein alter IPS234V von LG teilweise besser, bei Kontrast und Schärfe verliert er klar) Ich weiß dass es sich nach einem Wiederpsurch anhört (kräftig-blass) aber es wirkt so.

Noch etwas zu positiven Aspekten : Für Filme und Videos sehr geil, es wikrt einfach subjektiv so als ob die Auflösung hörer wäre als bei meinem alten LG IPS234


Kann jemand mir jemand sagen wie es beim Iiyama XB2483HSU mit dem Overdrive und Koronaeffekt aussieht?

P.S. Der Iiyama Service hat mir bestätigt, dass dieses Modell über einen PWM freien Panel verfügt, also auch kein flimmern.


----------



## JoM79 (17. Februar 2014)

Hast du zufällig ne nvidia Grafikkarte und den Monitor über HDMI angeschlossen?

Wie sieht es aus wenn du den Overdrive ausmachst ?

Ich hatte den LG auch schon und der war von den Farben her super.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Februar 2014)

Nathanael schrieb:


> Da einige hier den Iiyama XB2483HSU haben hätte ich eine Frage dazu:
> 
> Ich habe in Moment den BENQ GW2460HM (neue flimmerfrei Variante, kann ich noch zurückschicken). Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden (vor allem was Bildschärfe und Kontrast eingeht) nur habe ich folgende Kritikpunkte:
> 
> ...


 
Ok dann fang ich mal an.
1. Korona Effekt ka was das sein soll. Aber ich kann dir sagen ohne das du den Overdrive beim XB2483HSU auf max. stehen hast ist zocken überhaupt net möglich das Bild verschwimmt sehr stark auf stufe 0, auf stufe 3 sieht es zwar besser aus aber meiner Meinung nach ist das immer noch zuviel und fällt einem gleich auf gerade bei Shooter BF4, in COD Ghost ist es am schlimmsten und macht das spiel unspielbar es geht zwar nicht auf die Augen ist aber voll hässlich.
2.Ja das Schwaz find ich auch zu krass schwarz^^ an stellen wo man was sehen will z.b  bei BF4 in irgentwelchen Häusern das hab ich beim XB2483HSU auch net hinbekommen das man paar mehr details sieht...meine es sieht schon geil aus aber stört beim spielen ungemein weil man die Spieler dann net sieht.
3. der XB2483HSU war überall und immer gestochen scharf.
4. ist genau das gleiche Farben waren eher Blass dafür war das Bild vom Contrast und Schärfe bombe.
hoffe konnte bissel helfen musst dich halt durchwurschteln^^


----------



## Nathanael (18. Februar 2014)

@jom79: nein ich habe eine amd 7870 (XT) von XFX

@leitwolf 200: mit Koronoeffekt meine ich, dass bei eingeschaltetem Overdrive um viele objekte und Ränder herum so ein goldenes "Kantenflimmern" entsteht. Sieht wirklich ein bisschen wie dünnes Kantenflimmern mit so einer leicht goldenen Farbe. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher ob es mir bei verschiedenen Spielen mehr oder weniger oder bei allen gleich aufgefallen ist, müsste ich nochmal testen. Ich weiß, dass es bei Far Cry 3 und Alien Rage besonders schlimm war. Wenn ich AMA (Overdrive) ausschalte ist es weg. So weit ich weiß nennt man diesen Effekt Korona Effekt. Es stört teilweise wirklich.

Allgemein, decken sich deine Erkentnisse mit meinen. Mir ist noch was aufgefallen: ich habe jetzt proberweise wieder den IPS234V angeschlossen und nach der langen Session mit dem Benq habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Bild des Benq irgendwie anstrengender für die Augen ist. Ich habe beim LG das Gefühl, dass er etwas angenhemer anzuschauen ist (ich meine nicht die Bildqualität) und meine Augen weniger ermüden. Einfach mal eine subjektive Bemerkung.

Super beim Ilyama finde ich die ganze ergonomischen Funktionen (Höhenverstellung, Pivot etc.). BTW: für 19 Euro weniger bekommt man den X2483hsu (ohne b nach dem x, ich glaube verbaut wird das gleiche Panel) mit einen ganz einfachen Standfuß aber 19 Euro sind diese Funktionen mir wert.

P.S. Ich habe mit meiner Grafikkarte und den beiden Monitoren (sowhl der LG als auch Benq) folgendes Problem: Wenn ich sie per HDMI anschliesse wird das Bild zuerst verkleinert dargestellt (mit schwarzen Balken an allen seiten). Wenn ich overscan bei Skalierungsoptionen im Treibermenü einstelle ist alles ok. Einige spiele werden aber trotzdem verkleinernt dargestellt. Overscan im Monitormenü einzustellen mach das Bild etwas größer aber nicht bildschirmfüllend/gut . Weiß jemand was man dagegen tun kann?


----------



## CryanB (18. Februar 2014)

Ich bin bei G-Sync immer noch skeptisch, ob das nicht nur ein guter Marketin-Gag ist. Den Preisaufschlag kann man im PC viel sinnvoller verbraten.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. Februar 2014)

@Nathanael zu deinem Prob. kann ich leider nix sagen ausser vileicht mal über DVI anschließen obs da genauso ist.
Aber was mir beim Iiyama noch aufgefallen ist beim zocken das die Spieler in BF4 manchmal so weiß umrahmt sind weis net wie ich das erklären soll sieht auf jedenfall komisch aus ist aber net immer.


----------



## Nathanael (18. Februar 2014)

@Leitwolf: ja, das meine ich in etwa. So eine Umrandung die leicht wie Kantenflimmern aussieht. Bei mir ist die halt oft gold-gelblich.

Ich schliesse ihn jetzt mal proberweise per DVI an.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. Februar 2014)

Hats was gebraacht? 

Ich hab mein guten alten Samsung BX2450 immernoch und bin eigentlich zufrieden  Bilder, Videos und Spiele sind top  
Ich glaube bei den haben sich die Farben schon eingeschliffen mit den Jahren

Nach Neukalibrierung (Augenmaß) habe ich schon etwas Kräftigere Farben was dem Asus sehr nahe kommt den ich ja kurz hatte.


----------



## Nathanael (19. Februar 2014)

Das ist sehr interessant. Kabelwechsel auf DVI scheint tatsälich geholfen zu haben (vielleicht liegt es nur am Kabel und nicht an der Kabelart?). Ganz weg ist es nicht aber auf jeden Fall besser. Hat jemand eine technische Erklärung?


----------



## JoM79 (19. Februar 2014)

Könnte sein, dass das Kabel nicht die Bandbreite schafft die es schaffen soll.
Oder der Treiber bzw der Monitor werden mit dem HDMI Kabel anders angesprochen.


----------



## Möxe (19. Februar 2014)

Nathanael schrieb:


> Da einige hier den Iiyama XB2483HSU haben hätte ich eine Frage dazu:
> 
> Ich habe in Moment den BENQ GW2460HM (neue flimmerfrei Variante, kann ich noch zurückschicken). Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden (vor allem was Bildschärfe und Kontrast eingeht) nur habe ich folgende Kritikpunkte:
> 
> ...


 
Habe mir diesen auch zugelegt und ich habe vorher viele Monitore ( sogar Monitore bis 300 Euro) bestellt, wo der Benq im Vergleich wegen dem VA Panel einfach ein besseres Bild hatte. 
Bei der Standardeinstellung wird Schwarz auch wie Schwarz angezeigt(was ich sehr zu schätzen weiß). Bei den anderen Monitoren erhalte  ich  halt immer eher ein Grauschwarz. 
Aber anscheinend kennst du dich aus, wodurch du doch einige Macken findest, aber meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Monitor schon einer der Besten.


----------



## Nathanael (19. Februar 2014)

> Aber anscheinend kennst du dich aus, wodurch du doch einige Macken  findest, aber meiner Meinung nach ist dieser Monitor schon einer der  Besten.



Nö, ich bin überhaupt kein Technik Kenner, habe nur meine Bemerkungen mitgeteilt. Das mit dem Koronaeffekt ist auch besser gewroden (s.o) und das er insgesamt schon ziemlich gut ist gebe ich dir recht. Was Reaktionszeizen angeht gibt es ja Leute für die nur ein 144 Hz Monitor mit 1 ms in die Tüte kommt, anderen ist das nicht so wichtig.

Ich werde jetzt auch den Iiyama (auch VA Panel) antesten können. Da bin sehr gespannt und teile meine Eindrücke hier mit.


----------



## Nathanael (19. Februar 2014)

Erste Eindrücke zu Iiyama: er stellt eine zwischenstufe zwischen dem  Benq und anderen nicht VA Monitoren die ich kenne dar. Dieses extrem  tiefe schwarz und den Kontrast des Benq hat er nicht ist aber trotzdem  in diesem Bereichen ganz gut. Ich habe ich das Gefühl, dass die  Schaltzeiten, bei höchster Overdrive Stufe recht ordentlich sind. Und er  hat bessere Farben als der Benq. Wer an seinem Benq diesen nahezu  übersättigten Kontrast und Schwarz liebt sollte bei ihm bleiben.  Negatives: ich habe ein Modell erwischt, dass etwas LED Bleeding hat.

Die Aussage eine Users, dass das schwarz beim Iiyama schon etwas zu viel ist, könnte ich bei dem Benq sehr gut nachvollziehen aber bei den Iiyama eigentlich nicht.

Edit: Ich muss schon eingestehen, dass das Bild sehr kontrastreich ist und teilweise auch etwas dunkel. Das Schwarz vom Benq ist halt krasser.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. Februar 2014)

Nathanael schrieb:


> Erste Eindrücke zu Iiyama: er stellt eine zwischenstufe zwischen dem  Benq und anderen nicht VA Monitoren die ich kenne dar. Dieses extrem  tiefe schwarz und den Kontrast des Benq hat er nicht ist aber trotzdem  in diesem Bereichen ganz gut. Ich habe ich das Gefühl, dass die  Schaltzeiten, bei höchster Overdrive Stufe recht ordentlich sind. Und er  hat bessere Farben als der Benq. Wer an seinem Benq diesen nahezu  übersättigten Kontrast und Schwarz liebt sollte bei ihm bleiben.  Negatives: ich habe ein Modell erwischt, dass etwas LED Bleeding hat.
> 
> Die Aussage eine Users, dass das schwarz beim Iiyama schon etwas zu viel ist, könnte ich bei dem Benq sehr gut nachvollziehen aber bei den Iiyama eigentlich nicht.


 
Echt? 
Also ich fande da Schwarz schon zu Schwarz.


----------



## Nathanael (20. Februar 2014)

Hm... Das Schwarz von dem Benq ist auf jeden Fall viel krasser. Vielleicht liegt es etwas am Bleeding, dass es nicht so rüberkommt? Nicht falsch verstehen: das Schwarz vom Iiyama ist auch kräftig. Man kann auch alles auf Seriestreung schieben. Ich schicke meinen Benq zurück, da er den Defekt hat, dass wenn er von der Stromquelle getrennt wird, ganz lange braucht um wieder anzugehen (15 min). Noch etwas interessantes zum Benq: es ist der einzige nicht-glossy Monitor, den ich gesehen habe, dessen Bild etwas wie das eines Glossy Monitors aussieht (die haben so ein typisches kontrastreiches, "klares") Bild.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Februar 2014)

Also so richtig matt ist mein BenQ auch nicht.
Gibt ja auch noch ne Menge Zwischenstufen bei der Entspiegelung.


----------



## Nathanael (20. Februar 2014)

Ja, das stimmt. Der Iiyama ist deutlich matter. Ich hatte bisher nur ganz matte oder Glossy Monitore.


----------



## 256bit (20. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte mal meine Erfahrung schildern:Ich hatte einen Asus VG236HE (TN,120 Hertz) und wollte mich bildtechnisch verbessern.Zuerst bestellte ich mir den hochgelobten Eizo Fs2333.Dieser hatte ein sehr schönes Bild,aber auch starkes Hintergrundflimmern (PWM).Nach einer Stunde taten mir die Augen weh,also ging er wieder zurück.Jetzt sitze ich seit vier Tagen vor einem BenQ BL2411PT und bin sehr zufrieden:Flimmerfrei,klasse Bild,16:10,keine Pixelfehler,nur ein minimal kleiner Lichthof am unteren rechten Rand,kein IPSflimmern.An Spielen habe ich L4D2 und das neue Tombraider ausprobiert,geht ohne Probleme,wennauch ich am Anfang den 120 Hertz Modus vermisste.Mittlerweile hab ich mich wieder an die 60 Hertz gewöhnt und vermisse nichts mehr.Da dies oftmals vernächlässigt wird,will ich das Flimmerfrei noch mal extra betonen,das ist echt eine richtig gute Entlastung für das Auge und kein Marketinggelabre! Mein Fazit zum BenQ BL2411PT: Super Allrounder für Office,Internet und Gelegenheitsspieler,Hardcoregamer sollten sich eher beim flimmerfreien BenQ XL2420Z umsehen.Ich persönlich will auf das gute Bild nicht mehr verzichten,irgendwann wird ja hoffentlich ein IPS mit 120 Hertz auf den Markt kommen.

Gruß 256bit
*
*

*
*


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Februar 2014)

Ja der BenQ BL2411PT macht nen netten eindruck.

Haben die 16:10 Monitore eigentlich eine höhere Pixeldichte oder oder sind die vollen 1200 Pixel in der höhe im Vergleich zu 1080 Pixel nur dazu addiert?


Ist denn hier überhaupt schon Jemand an seinem Final Monitor geraten?


----------



## 256bit (22. Februar 2014)

Die Pixeldichte ist wohl nur zuaddiert,ein vergleichbarer Benq im 16:9 Format hat die gleiche Pixeldichte von 0,27 mm

Gruß 256bit


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja der BenQ BL2411PT macht nen netten eindruck.
> 
> Haben die 16:10 Monitore eigentlich eine höhere Pixeldichte oder oder sind die vollen 1200 Pixel in der höhe im Vergleich zu 1080 Pixel nur dazu addiert?
> 
> ...


 
Also ich net
Langsam nervt es schon...
Den BenQ Z würde ich ja mal Testen(wegen kein PWM was der Asus net hatte) aber Amazon hat ihn net auf lager ansonsten wart ich auf den neuen von Asus.
Oder den Eizo 240Hz....
Oder garnix und aufhören mit zocken lol


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Februar 2014)

Ja ein Vernünftigen Plasma mit einer PS4 dran


----------



## Lugior (22. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir den Thread auch mal durchgelesen und muss sagen ich bin unsicherer als vorher....
Ich hab nen alten Syncmaster 226bw und frage mich was ich jetzt machen soll.

Am liebsten würde ich mir die Monitore mal anschauen, aber wo kann man das heute noch?!

Ich schwanke zwischen BenQ XL2411T , XL2720T oder einem 27" WQHD Korea Panel.
Weiß jemand ob man das Korea Panel auch mit einem HDMI auf DVI Adapter am Laptop betreiben kann?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn dann würde ich die Z Variante von BenQ nehmen.
Tja und das ist es nirgentswo kann man sich die Monitore mal anschauen wenn du glück hast findest was im Saturn ansonsten hat man als verbraucher mit etwas höheren Ansprüchen die A...karte 90% kaufen die 0815 dinger ausm MM/Saturn der rest bleibt wie gesagt auf de strecke.
Find ich schade sowas aber es ist mit allem so obs GPU,CPU´s oder Monitore sind im jedem laden liegen nur die dinger der unterste klasse rum nen paar ausnahmen gibt es aber die kann man an einer Hand abzählen..


----------



## Lugior (22. Februar 2014)

Eigentlich brauch ich diese fernbedienung nicht, aber hab auch gesehen das es den 27er BenQ nur als Z gibt. Schade...
Bei den Korea Panels hab ich etwas schiss wenns ein Fehlerhaftes ist, es getauscht zu bekommen.
Warum baut eigentlich keiner 27" WQHD IPS 144Hz Panels mit ordentlichen Anschlüssen und niedrigem Input Lag??


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2014)

Naja der Z hat noch paar mehr dinger als nur den S-Switch z.b ist der Flimmerfrei was viele unterschätzen hat 144Hz der T nur 120?
lightboostHack ist gleich dabei und geht auch mit 144Hz.
Und noch paar andere dinger.
Die Farben sollen wohl auch besser sein als beim T aber testen konnt ich ja noch net.
ansonsten ist der wohl der beste http://www.amazon.de/Asus-VG248QE-L...8&qid=1393096925&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+vg248qe
Naja die Koreaner teile sollen wohl nen recht hohen inputLag haben was ja auch net so toll ist und meiner Meinung das wichtigste ist danach kommt RZ.
Tja das wissen wohl blos die Hersteller warums kein 144Hz IPS mit niedrigen Lag gibt..
Zumal wenn sowas mal kommen sollte eh für die ersten 2Jahre unbezahlbar ist da biste dann bestimmt mit 800+Euro dabei und das für Monitor naja da bekommst schon nen dicken gamer PC für.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja ein Vernünftigen Plasma mit einer PS4 dran


 
Nää Plasma ja PS4 niemals
Mit pad Shooter spielen *grusel*


----------



## Lugior (22. Februar 2014)

Hat der Asus die gleichen Features wie der XL2720Z? Weil der wäre ja auch noch günstiger.
Also wichtig wäre nur Flimmerfrei und lightboost bei 120/144Hz, Schnickschnack wie USB brauch ich nicht


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. Februar 2014)

Puh also der Asus ist nicht Flimmerfrei.
Von den Farben her ist der aber super wenn man ihn richtig einstellt.
Ansonsten sollte der Asus wenn man nach prad geht noch nen stück schneller sein als der benQ (T) zum Z kann ich wie gesagt nix sagen.
Lightboost geht bei den Asus nur bis 120Hz also auf 144Hz hab ich es net hin bekommen.
Beim BenQ geht Lightboost ja mit durchs DVI Kabel das sollte auch nochmal besser sein.
Achja und den Black eQualizer , Low Motion Blur hat der Asus nicht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Februar 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Nää Plasma ja PS4 niemals
> Mit pad Shooter spielen *grusel*


 
Gewöhnungssache  es soll ja Konsolengamer geben die mit nen Gamepad nen geübten PC spieler mit Maus und Tastatur Platt machen


----------



## Lugior (26. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mich für den Asus VG278HE entschieden. Bin gerade am testen und bisher sehr zufrieden 
Ich schreib mal wenn ich alles durch hab was positiv und negativ ist.


----------



## Ulmi (26. Februar 2014)

Hallo habe seit kurzem den gw2460hm in der neuen flickerfreien revision und bin eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden. Super kräftige Farben und erst das schwarz  ... Auch beim Zocken konnte ich nichts negatives feststellen. Einzig und allein beim Webbrowsen fühle ich mich irgendwie komisch. Die Schrift kommt mir komisch vor und ich kriege das Gefühl nicht los, das hier etwas an den Einstellungen nicht stimmt. Aber was genau das Problem ist kann ich auch nicht beschreiben... Womöglich liegt das aber auch daran, dass ich mehr als 1 Jahr eine Full HD Auflösung auf dem 17 Zoll Bildschirm meines Notebook betrachtet habe und nun alles breitgezogen wird...?... Habe auch bereits getestet ob ich vllt doch eine nicht flickerfreie version habe, aber die Aufnahme mit meiner Highspeed Kamera brachte kein flickern hervor.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (26. Februar 2014)

Hmm das mir der Schrift kann ich net bestätigen hatte zwar net den HM dafür den Iiyama 24" VA Flimmerfrei und das Teil hatte das schärfste Bild was ich im 24er berreich gesehen hab da konnten die anderen net mit halten TN/IPS.
Hab auch noch nen 17" oder wars 19" ka Notebook und kann da kaum nen Unterschied festellen ist schon erstaundlich was so VA Panel an Bildschärfe abliefert.
Das die Schrift so verschwommen ist kenn ich nur von TN Panels das Prob. hab ich beim mein auch und der Asus 144Hz hatte das auch, aber net immer mal war die Schrift schön scharf mal total unscharf ka an was das liegt.


----------



## JoM79 (26. Februar 2014)

Im Menü des Monitors gibt es normalerweise eine Schärfeeinstellung probier da mal etwas rum ob es besser wird.


----------



## Ulmi (27. Februar 2014)

Es ist ja noch nicht mal unscharf... Es fühlt sich nur irgendwie ungewohnt anders an. Aber ich denke das wird sich legen. Das Bild ist ansonsten echt super. Was mir jedoch auffällt sind ghosting Effekte wenn ich AMA (die Overdrivefunktion von BenQ) auf die höchste Stufe (Premium) stelle. Verschiebe ich z.B. in Google Maps die Landkarte, steht dicht an den Städtenamen nochmal der Name in hell da. Auf der AMA Stufe Hoch kann ich diesen Effekt dann aber nicht mehr erkennen.


----------



## Nathanael (27. Februar 2014)

Die von von dir beschrieben Effekte bei Ama auf Premium sind bei mir auch so vorgekommen.

Off Topic: 





> Mit pad Shooter spielen *grusel*



Hm.. ehrlich gesagt erhoffe ich mir von dem Steam Controller auf dem Gebiet eine Revolution.


----------



## Lugior (27. Februar 2014)

Ich habe bei dem Asus VG278VE mal Downsampling getestet und bin zu keinem guten Ergebnis gekommen.
Ich konnte kein bisschen an der Auflösung schrauben. Ist das normal oder ist das von Monitor zu Monitor anders?
Der Monitor ist per Dual DVI an einer GTX 260 angeschlossen, wobei die Grafikkarte ja eigentlich keine Rolle spielt.
Ich habe sämliche Ferquenzen probiert, das Timing war immer auf Auto.


----------



## Nathanael (27. Februar 2014)

Ich habe jetzt den U2414h und ich glaube den werde ich behalten. Man merkt schon ,dass der Kontrastwert der VA Panels etwas besser ist doch der Dell hat so ein scharfes Bild (vor allem wenn man die Schärfe etwas hochregelt), sehr gute Farben (sehr flexibel was die (vor)Einstellungen angeht), einfach ein sehr gutes Bild. Un er sieht super schick aus mit den dünnen Rahmen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (9. März 2014)

Nix mehr los hier oder was
Haben wohl alle jetzt ihren Monitor^^
Also ich werd mir den BenQ 2420Z mal bstellen so in 2Woche vileicht auch bissel früher hab z.Z wenig Zeit.
Ich hab gelesen das wohl PCGH in der nächsten Zeit IPS Monitore testet die sich gut übertakten lassen sollen weis hier einer mehr drüber?
Oder handelt es sich auch wieder nur um die Korea teile?
Wenns stimmt wart ich natürlich noch aber wenns wieder nur dummes gequatsche war in nen anderen Forum bestell ich den BenQ.


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2014)

Von dem ganzen Übertakten halte ich nicht viel.
Nehm dann lieber nen 144Hz der das auch mit Sicherheit schafft.


----------



## Basti18 (9. März 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Nix mehr los hier oder was
> Haben wohl alle jetzt ihren Monitor^^
> Also ich werd mir den BenQ 2420Z mal bstellen so in 2Woche vileicht auch bissel früher hab z.Z wenig Zeit.



Der sagt mir im Moment auch am meisten zu. Also wirds wohl auch meiner 

Hoffe nur das ich mit dem auch vernünftig TV und n paar Filmchen schauen kann am Rechner.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. März 2014)

Also ich bestellt mir kein neuen Monitor mehr....das Thema ist mir allmählich zu blöd geworden 

Die Gamermonitore die zur Zeit auf den Markt sind sind meiner meinung nach nur Kommerzieller Schrott für die die es brauchen oder immer das Beste des Besten haben müssen. Halt Billig Panels Teuer verkauft. Besser kann man kein Geld verdienen 

Wenn mein aktueller Monitor mal das Zeitige Segnet kommt nen IPS auf den Tisch, wohl aber auch nur ein 60Hz modell. Sehr warscheinlich nen WQHD Display (Bei Spielen etwas Schatten und AA runterstellen und schon läufts)


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2014)

Bin im Moment doch stark am überlegen mir mal nen 34" 21:9 zu holen, aber die gibt's noch nirgends.
Ausserdem fehlt mir im Moment ne Höhenverstellung. 
Wenigstens hat das Drama mit dem Asus endlich mal ein Ende.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. März 2014)

Hast ihn jetzt endgültig zurück gesendet?


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2014)

Ja geht nächste Woche zurück, viermal Fiepen und warten auf die Antwort vom Kundendienst reichen dann auch.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. März 2014)

also kaufst Du Dir den hier:

LG 34UM95: 34-Zöller mit 3.440 x 1.440 Pixeln und 21:9-Format

vorweg, 999€ UVP


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. März 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Also ich bestellt mir kein neuen Monitor mehr....das Thema ist mir allmählich zu blöd geworden
> 
> Die Gamermonitore die zur Zeit auf den Markt sind sind meiner meinung nach nur Kommerzieller Schrott für die die es brauchen oder immer das Beste des Besten haben müssen. Halt Billig Panels Teuer verkauft. Besser kann man kein Geld verdienen
> 
> Wenn mein aktueller Monitor mal das Zeitige Segnet kommt nen IPS auf den Tisch, wohl aber auch nur ein 60Hz modell. Sehr warscheinlich nen WQHD Display (Bei Spielen etwas Schatten und AA runterstellen und schon läufts)


 
Ich bin da langsam anderer Meinung die IPS/VA Panels die ich hatte haben mich auch net vom hocker gehauen was den Farben betrifft die meisten Leute übertreibens halt obwohl es garnet so ist.
Die einzigsten die mich überzeugen konnten waren die Appel teile für richtig gute Farben kommt man um nen Glossy Display net vorbei.
Und das TN billig zeugs ist stimmt so auch net überleg mal was die leisten müssen für 144Hz und 1-2ms das schafft keine IPS und da sagt auch keiner ist billig schrott
Nen Kumpel hat sich den AOC 144Hz Monitor geholt obwohl er bei Prad nur nen befriedigt bekommen hat war ich doch erstaund wie gut er ist vorallem ist er net Grell kein bissel und die Helligkeit ist auch super.
Leider hat er auch PWM Flimmern was auf die Augen geht obwohl es bei dem net so extrem war wie beim Asus.
Wenn der BenQ 2420Z nix sein sollte dann greif ich auf jedenfall auch zum AOC.
Das glasklare Bild unter 144Hz beim Gamen will ich pers. nicht mehr missen da sch... ich auch aufm Blickwinkel und vileicht etwas bessere Farben.


----------



## JoM79 (15. März 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> also kaufst Du Dir den hier:
> 
> LG 34UM95: 34-Zöller mit 3.440 x 1.440 Pixeln und 21:9-Format
> 
> vorweg, 999€ UVP



Ne wenn dann den UM65 der kostet knapp die Hälfte,aber ich weiss nicht ob ich auf die Höhenverstellung verzichten will und kann.


----------



## GarrettThief (16. März 2014)

Also ich habe hier gerade ein Eizo FS-2333BK neben einem Asus VG248QE stehen und es ist eigentlich ziemlich eindeutig, dass die Farben auf dem Eizo etwas besser sind. Bei dem Asus liegt eine Art Grauschleier über allem...im Vergleich merkt man es natürlich, aber ich denke, wenn ich den direkten Vergleich nicht hätte, dann würde es nicht so auffallen. Die 144hz sind aber schon ziemlich geil...habe noch nicht damit gespielt, aber schon im Windows-Betrieb merkt man beim verschieben der Fenster, das es viel angenehmer ist. 
Insgesamt: Ich würde tendenziell eher zum Asus als zum Eizo greifen...144/120hz ist eine der besseren Innovationen der letzten Zeit.

EDIT: Beim Eizo ist die Standardeinstellung bis auf die Helligkeit in Ordnung, beim Asus musste ich da etwas mehr einstellen.


----------



## AskAQuestion (5. April 2014)

Gibt es schon etwas neues bei Euch? Ich schaue im Moment immer noch.

Und soweit ich es heute gelesen habe, scheint der neue BenQ XL2420Z so seine Probleme zu haben? Auch bei firmware v2 noch. Sonst hätte ich mir den vielleicht überlegt.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Schau dir mal das Angebot an: Eizo FG2421-BK 59,7 cm LCD-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## AskAQuestion (5. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Angebot an: Eizo FG2421-BK 59,7 cm LCD-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
War der nicht mal irgendwo getestet worden und hatte noch extreme Probleme mit der Bildqualität? *grübel*


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Ich lese überall von "Problemen" oder Probleme mit der Bildqualität. Aber bis jetzt ist noch niemand wirklich konkret geworden. Alle Tests die ich bis jetzt gelesen habe sind sehr positiv. Auch PCGH hat ihn sehr gut bewertet. Einziges Manko ist das P/L Verhältnis für 500€. Aber bei 379€ kann man nicht meckern. Ansonsten einfach bei Amazon auf Rechnung bestellen und wenn dir die Bildqualität nicht zusagt einfach zurück schicken


----------



## AskAQuestion (5. April 2014)

Ich schicke eigentlich ungern Sachen zurück. Auch wenn ich es sicher könnte. 

Zumindest die Kundenrezensionen bei Amazon beklagen vor allem die schlechte Qualität der Farben. Und bei dem Preis dürfte das wohl nicht so sein.

Genauso beim 2420Z. Wenn man ein Produkt für den Preis anbietet kann man als Kunde auch erwarten, dass es ausgereift ist. Finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2014)

AskAQuestion schrieb:


> Gibt es schon etwas neues bei Euch? Ich schaue im Moment immer noch.
> 
> Und soweit ich es heute gelesen habe, scheint der neue BenQ XL2420Z so seine Probleme zu haben? Auch bei firmware v2 noch. Sonst hätte ich mir den vielleicht überlegt.


 
Was für Prob.?
Ich hab keine beim 2420Z.
Und der Bug ist auch keiner das teil läuft net zu 100% richtig bei manchen Games.
Das ist aber normal Lightboost läuft auch net zu 100% und ist genau das gleiche nur das es der BenQ gleich mit drinn hat.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Hmmm.. Auf der einen Seite gebe ich dir recht, auf der anderen Seite ist es auf dem momentanen Stand Technik anscheinend schwierig gute Bildqualität mit Spieletauglichkeit zu vereinen. Also muss man Abstriche machen. Für 500€ wäre der Eizo sicherlich keine Option, aber für diesen Preis......


----------



## AskAQuestion (5. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Was für Prob.?
> Ich hab keine beim 2420Z.
> Und der Bug ist auch keiner das teil läuft net zu 100% richtig bei manchen Games.
> Das ist aber normal Lightboost läuft auch net zu 100% und ist genau das gleiche nur das es der BenQ gleich mit drinn hat.



Ich habe es wie gesagt nur gelesen dass etwas mit der Blur Reduction nicht funktioniert bzw mit der Frequenz dabei nicht stimmt:
"BENQ posted on info.benq.us that Blur Busters Strobe Utility is one of the BENQ-authorized 3rd party utilities for XL2420Z and XL2720Z!

Blur Busters Strobe Utility allows customizing BENQ Blur Reduction for better picture, and for optimizing for preference of less input lag versus less ghosting.

You can now get your BENQ Z-Series monitor upgraded by BENQ for free to Version 2 firmware (by April 30th) if you prefer not to do the DIY upgrade."
Quelle: Blur Busters | Everything Better Than 60Hz — including 120Hz, 144Hz, 240Hz, LightBoost, ULMB, Turbo240, G-SYNC, and more.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Hmmm.. Auf der einen Seite gebe ich dir recht, auf der anderen Seite ist es auf dem momentanen Stand Technik anscheinend schwierig gute Bildqualität mit Spieletauglichkeit zu vereinen. Also muss man Abstriche machen. Für 500€ wäre der Eizo sicherlich keine Option, aber für diesen Preis......


 Doch gibt es aus Korea 300€ IPS,1440p, 100+Hz kein Lag


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Also ich mache lieber Abstriche bei der Bildqualität, als Einen Bug beim Motion Blur hinzunehmen. Die V2 Version soll das ja auch nicht gänzlich ausmertzen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (5. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Also ich mache lieber Abstriche bei der Bildqualität, als Einen Bug beim Motion Blur hinzunehmen. Die V2 Version soll das ja auch nicht gänzlich ausmertzen.


Naja ganz ehrlich nen unterschied zwischen 144Hz mit Lightboost und 144Hz ohne Bosst ist jetzt net mehr so extrem.
Und wie gesagt Lightboost kackt auch ab also würde ich doch den mit den besseren Bild nehmen als der der nen schlechteres hat weil es mit Lightboost ja aufs gleiche rauskommt.
Ausserdem gibt es nen fix der es fast behebt aber beides läuft wie gesagt  net 100% ob Hack oder gleich drinn..
Lieber holt ihr euch Augenkrebs^^


----------



## schmiddi2106 (5. April 2014)

Ich werde euch berichten, wenn meiner am Montag da ist. Wie kann ich denn am besten die Farbtreue testen ? Habe in einer Bewertung gelesen, dass die Farben nicht gleichmäßig auf dem Bildschirm verlaufen sollen bspw. Das heisst unten links sieht das rot anders aus als oben rechts z.B.


----------



## Schauderwelz (5. April 2014)

Laut Prad erreicht der FG2421 eine sRGB Farbwiedergabe von 90%. Der Benq XL2420T hingegen 88%.........beides ist nicht sonderlich gut für Professionelle Bildbearbeitung aber für sowas gibt es auch andere Bildschirme

PRAD | Test Monitor Eizo Foris FG2421-BK


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. April 2014)

ja und ab jetzt ist der BenQ XL2411Z wieder für 235€ im angebot  Amazon sind doch.....


----------



## schmiddi2106 (6. April 2014)

Hm, ist auch ein sehr gutes Angebot. Aber soll ja wesentlich schlechter sei , was die Farbqualität und vor allem der Schwarzwert angeht. Wsl dem TN Panel geschuldet.


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. April 2014)

Also ich hab den Eizo nicht bestellt....habe stark überlegt aber vielleicht kommt der die Tage nochmal ins Angebot.

Aber ob der BenQ soviel schlechter ist Waage ich zu bezweifeln. Gut der Schwarzwert ist deutlich besser aber der Rest? Bei den Farben bin ich mir nicht so sicher obwohl es nen VA Panel ist. Ich denke bis auf den Schwarzwert auf gleichen Niveau. 
Farben sind ja eher immer Geschmacksache. Ich mag es Natürlich und nicht so übertrieben Samsung Bunt. 
Deswegen habe ich auch nen Plasma zuhause  mich Graut es schon davor wenn der irgendwann kaputt ist immerhin wird es nicht immer Plasma geben.OLED wird sicher auch so Bunt


----------



## schmiddi2106 (6. April 2014)

Klar sind die 379€ des Eizo im vgl zu den 235€ des BenQ 2411Z schon ein ordentlicher Aufpreis, aber dafür hat man auch einen einwandfrei funktionierenden Monitor ohne Bugs, einen Kundenfreundlichen Hersteller und 5 Jahre Garantie... Zudem bringt die pulsierende Hintergrundbeleuchtung ein duetlich besseres Ergebnis als der BenQ mit seinem Motion Blur. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## xpSyk (6. April 2014)

Naja, der BenQ schaltet mit MBR zwischen den Bilder  die Hintergrundbeleuchtung komplett ab, der Ezio fügt nur ein schwarzes Bild zwischen die normalen 120Hz ein. Damit hat zwar den BenQ den stärkeren Effekt, verliert aber über die Hälfte der Hälligkeit und flimmert stärker, was anstrengend ist wenn man es länger benutzt. 

Ich habs so gemacht: Weil ich nicht so viel Geld ausgeben wollte hab ich den XL2411T genommen, betreibe ihn mit 120Hz anstatt mit 144, aber habe AMA (Overdrive) auf Premium, was den Motionblur auch reduziert.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (6. April 2014)

Ich hätte ja gerne mal einen direkten Vergleichstest zwischen dem Asus, dem BenQ und dem Eizo gesehen. Ist glaube ich überfällig...


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. April 2014)

Ja ich würde auch gerne mal nen direktvergleich zwischen XL2411Z, XL2420Z  und dem Eizo FG2421 sehen. Immerhin will ich wissen ob mir der XL2411Z ausreichen würde. Preislich Top aber ich habe auch ein wenig farblichen Anspruch 

Bei spielen ist es mir egal aber Fotos sollen halt nicht aussehen wie naja ******* halt


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. April 2014)

Laut diesem Video scheint der BenQ XL2420Z recht gut abzuschneiden.

BenQ XL2420T vs Asus VG236H Photo Gallery - YouTube

Lediglich etwas Grün rausnehmen und fertig  der Asus hingegen hat einen leichten Blaustich. Nur ist die Frage wie sich der 20er von den 11er von BenQ unterscheidet....

Wichtig ist nur das die besser als mein Samsung BX2450 sein sollten. Und 120+ Hz wäre man nen sichtbarer Sprung.

Beim Eizo z.b. Hätte ich zuviel Angst das er mal wieder nen Pixelfehler etc hat, da bringen mir die 5 Jahre Garantie auch nichts. Immerhin will ich nicht 5 mal tauschen müssen um einen einwandfreien zu bekommen.
Ich schiebe halt mal Sharp die Schuld in die Schuhe denn von der Firma habe ich noch nie was gehalten und das VA Panel vom Eizo ist von Sharp


----------



## schmiddi2106 (6. April 2014)

Hm.. also beim FG2421 von Eizo habe ich wenig bis nichts von Pixelfehlern gelesen bis jetzt. Was mich bei den BenQ's stört, dass die wirklich grottig Blass sind... Da sieht der Eizo für mich deutlich hübscher aus.
Bin Momentan am überlegen den BenQ Xl2411Z der im Moment im Angebot ist auch noch zu bestellen und die beiden direkt zu vergleichen....


----------



## Schauderwelz (6. April 2014)

Naja liegt ja auch ein wenig an der Gamma einstllung in den Grafikkarten treibern.
Aber beim Eizo habe ich nur was von Pixelfehlern gelesen  Jemand hatte seinen sogar 4 mal getauscht da jedes gerät nen Pixelfehler hatte.


----------



## xpSyk (7. April 2014)

Pixel Fehler hat meistens BenQ, aber da eher bei den billigen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (10. April 2014)

Also ich habe jetzt den BenQ XL2420Z und ich muss schon sagen das ich nach einigen einstellungen und Vergleiche mit dem Mac relativ zufrieden bin.
Habe mir die Farben jetzt so hingebastelt wie sie auch beim Apple IPS Panel sind 

TESO sieht auch ziehmlich schön aus aber Diablo scheint mir noch ein wenig zu Blass......muss ich noch ein wenig rumfummeln wobei das Gamma im spiel schon auf Min gestellt ist.


UPDATE: im Desktop Betrieb sieht das Bild echt Nice aus (Bilder Surfen etc) aber sobald man spielt sieht es irgendwie "Grau" aus, total Milchig. bekomme es mit keienr einstellung weg


----------



## schmiddi2106 (10. April 2014)

Lad dir mal ein paar Profile von der BenQ Seite und probier die aus


----------



## JoM79 (10. April 2014)

Wie hast du den Monitor angeschlossen und ist der Black Equalizer an?


----------



## Schauderwelz (11. April 2014)

Ne technische Verbesserer sind alle aus und er ist über DVI-D angeschlossen.

Profile werde ich mir wohl nicht runterladen da ich eigentlich nur eine Einstellung für alles nutzen will da ich nicht immer umschalten will.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (11. April 2014)

Hm. Also mit dem S-Switch geht das Umschalten super schnell...


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2014)

Hmm ich hoffe mal mein 2720Z kommt heute noch, dann kann ich das da mal probieren.


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. April 2014)

So also nach nen paar Tagen bin ich nicht sehr Glücklich mit dem XL2420Z. 
Jedes Game das ich bisher getestet hatte hat nen regelrechten Grauschleier den ich mit viele einstellungen nicht wegbekomme.
Angeschlossen an HDMI sieht es wiederum ganz anders aus, Sattere Farben und vorallem ein Effektiv sichtbar besserer Schwarzwert 
Und die Spiele haben keinen Grauschleier mehr....aber eben nur 60Hz

Das Schlimmste allerdings ist am XL2420Z das die im Grafiktreiber erstellten Desktop Farbeinstellungen beim Windows-Start nicht geladen werden...muss es immer Manuell umstellen im Treiber 

Ich werde mich wohl von den Gamer"Schrott" verabschieden und nen vernünftigen Bezahlbaren AH-IPS kaufen müssen. 
Der Dell U2414P wird es dann wohl werden....


----------



## Radeschokolade (13. April 2014)

Ich vermute mal, dass dein Bild etwas zu blass ist, ich habe beim 2720Z auch erst nach ein bisschen probieren eine gute Einstellung gefunden.
Ich habe mir ein vorgefertigtes ICC Profil geladen und dann die vorgegebenen Farbeinstellungen noch am OSD angepasst.
Bin so sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. April 2014)

ich habe ja recht gute einstellungen, im desktop betrieb sieht ja alles top aus, Fotos Browser etc nur ALLE spiele sind Blass Milchig....ich hab schon ALLEs verstellt um was hinzubekommen es ist aber nichts zu machen und da hilft nen Profil auch nichts weil es ja nichts anders ist als eine gespeicherte Manuelle eingabe die man runterlädt 


Ich seh auch kein Sinn in diesen noch so tollen S-Switch....komm ohne besser klar und es liegt kein weiteres Kabel hinterm monitor


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. April 2014)

Hm jo das mit dem grauschleier hab ich auch ka find ich einfach schade auf 60Hz sieht das Bild bedeutend besser aus wieso es bei 144Hz so *schlechter* wird weis ich auch nicht.
Wenn du dir den Dell U2414P holst kannst ja mal berichten.
Ich werde mir wohl auch noch was anderes holen zum Surfen find ich den BenQ jetzt auch net so toll und für bunte Games wie WoW,Borderlands und bald auch Wildstar macht sich nen guter IPS Monitor bestimmt besser muss ich mal gucken.
Den BenQ nehm ich dann nur für Shooter.
Haste mal versucht die Helligkeit höher zu nehmen?
Ich finde unter 35% leiden die Farben auch sehr stark.


----------



## Schauderwelz (13. April 2014)

Ja habe den BenQ bei 50% Helligkeit, da drunter sieht es nicht mehr so schön aus mit dem Farben.

Habe R60 G56 und B55 eingestellt  Kontrast auf 75 und Gamma auf 5

Was ist eigentlich dieses AMA? Geht ja Hoch und Premium...


Das Einzige was den Monitor Toll macht sind die 120/144 Hz  selbst bei 50 FPS sehr Smoothe bewegung im spiel wie Elder Scrolls Online

Aber für MMORPG braucht man nicht wirklich einen 144Hz monitor.....eher nen Farbstabilen IPS oder so. 
Ich bin ja mehr für Qualität statt Quantität bzw Schnelligkeit in diesem Fall.

Von Der Verarbeitung finde ich den BenQ auch nciht so dolle.....einmal Pivot getestet bekomme ich ihn nicht mehr gerade, nervt schon wenn der Raum Dunkel ist.


Beim Dell U2414P Scheinen ja förmlich alle auszuflippen wenn man die Amazon rezessionen mal so durchliest  Schade das Prad den noch nicht getestet hat. sRGB Farbraum soll er aber bei 96% liegen was seht gut ist. Werkskalibriert soll er auch sein.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (13. April 2014)

Bei AMA müsste ich jetzt raten aber denke das teil drückt nochmal den InputLag aber da bin ich mir net sicher.
Ja meiner steht auch net gerade.
Bei mir kommen generell spiele unter 50FPS ruckelig vor 60Hz.
Den Dell U2414P  find ich garnet kannste mal link posten?^^


----------



## Radeschokolade (13. April 2014)

AMA verringert Schlieren, auf der Einstellung Premium sind aber deutlich Artefakte zu sehen, daher würde ich es auch Hoch lassen


----------



## Ulmi (13. April 2014)

Ama ist der Name der Overdrive Funktion von Benq.

edit: ups siehe post über mir


----------



## JoM79 (13. April 2014)

Also so eine Art von Grauschleier habe ich nur wenn der Black Equalizer an ist.


----------



## Radeschokolade (13. April 2014)

@Schauderwels 

Wenn ich die RGB Werte soweit runternehme, wird mein Bild recht dunkel, finde ich eher suboptimal.


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. April 2014)

Naja dunkel ist es bei mir nicht. Lediglich sehen die Farben jetzt natürlicher aus als vorher. Als Referenz habe ich mich an Apples Retina Display gehalten.

@Leitwolf: ich meine natürlich den Dell U2414H Dell U2414H 61 cm LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Schauderwelz (14. April 2014)

So nach langen überlegen und hin und her mit dem BenQ XL2420Z werde ich ihn wohl zurücksenden. Ich bekomme keine gescheite einstellung hin und immer Profile hin und her switchen ist nicht in meinem Sinne.

Wenn jemand interesse an meinem Modell hat kann er mich gern anschreiben (keine Pixelfehler, keine Gebrauchsspuren) sonst geht er morgen zurück zum grossen Fluss.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (14. April 2014)

Die P version vom Dell soll sich übrigens gut takten lassen so um die 80Hz wenn dir das wichtig sein sollte.
Würde blos mal wissen wo der Unterschied zwischen P und H ist.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. April 2014)

Du  meinst U nicht H 

Der P hat kein HDMI eingang....Ausserdem finde ich den U vom Design her ansprechender, wirkt nicht so klobig wie viele andere. vom Panel sind es die selben.

P steht soweit ich weiss für Professional und U für Ultrasharp


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2014)

Auch wenn es die selben Panel sind, heisst das nicht, dass sie auch gleich angesprochen werden.


----------



## Schauderwelz (15. April 2014)

Zumindest hat Dell sich beim Datenblatt vom U2414H mehr mühe gegeben und den sRGB Farbraum von 96% mit angegeben sowie die Werkskalibrierung 

Ganz Nice finde ich auch den "Premium Panel Service" von Dell der besagt das in diesen Garantiezeitraum der Monitor Sofort ausgetauscht wird sobald ein einziger Ständig Leuchtender Pixel entdeckt wird


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

Ich bin seit mehreren monaten mit verschiedenen IPS Panels unterwegs, demnächst kommen drei weitere Modelle die ich testen werde. Im vergleich zu TN kann ich nur sagen, dass das Bild enorm farbenfroh und "stabil" ist, nicht so wie bei TN bei dem die obere Hälfte um 25% heller als die untere Hälfte ist. Bei IPS ist alles wunderbar gleichmäßig, und als side monitore kannst du TN's sowieso vergessen da das Bild in einem schwarz / weiß versinkt und zumindest bei billigen monitoren das Bild unlesbar wird.

Und ob ich jetzt mit einem IPS mit 8MS zocke, oder einem TN mit 2ms ... Ich bin nicht besser oder schlechter. Wer nicht ESL spielt und sowieso seine Settings auf LOW stellt um FPS zu sparen wird ein IPS monitor eh nicht interessieren. Aber für jeden "normalen" Spieler ist das Humbug dass IPS Monitore zum zocken zu langsam sind, wenn ihr nicht wüsstet dass die Reaktionszeit so hoch ist würdet ihr es nicht merken.


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Und ob ich jetzt mit einem IPS mit 8MS zocke, oder einem TN mit 2ms ... Ich bin nicht besser oder schlechter. Wer nicht ESL spielt und sowieso seine Settings auf LOW stellt um FPS zu sparen wird ein IPS monitor eh nicht interessieren. Aber für jeden "normalen" Spieler ist das Humbug dass IPS Monitore zum zocken zu langsam sind, wenn ihr nicht wüsstet dass die Reaktionszeit so hoch ist würdet ihr es nicht merken.



Darauf würde ich nicht wetten.
Es gibt viele Leute die ein hoher inputlag stört und manche eben nicht so sehr.
Bei der Reaktionszeit ist es da gleiche.
Klar wenn man nur ab und an zockt, dann ist das egal.
Aber je mehr man spielt und den Anspruch an sich selber hat besser zu werden, umso mehr merkt man wie einem die Direktheit fehlt.
Und dafür braucht man kein Profi sein.
Und wer oft verliert, fragt sich normalerweise warum er das tut und versucht was dagegen zu unternehmen.


----------



## schmiddi2106 (15. April 2014)

Mir zum Beispiel geht es nicht nur (aber auch) um den input lag, sondern haupstächlich um die 120+ Hz.
Wer einmal Shooter mit120Hz gespielt hat will nie mehr was anderes. Ich persönlich spiele nur Shooter, daher war die Entscheidung für den TN mit 120Hz recht einfach.


----------



## -Xe0n- (15. April 2014)

ihr mit euren 120 hz  meiner hat immernoch 75


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2014)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> ihr mit euren 120 hz  meiner hat immernoch 75



Da guckst du aber ganz schön in die Röhre.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (15. April 2014)

schmiddi2106 schrieb:


> Mir zum Beispiel geht es nicht nur (aber auch) um den input lag, sondern haupstächlich um die 120+ Hz.
> Wer einmal Shooter mit120Hz gespielt hat will nie mehr was anderes. Ich persönlich spiele nur Shooter, daher war die Entscheidung für den TN mit 120Hz recht einfach.


 Ähh ne, ich habe TF2 und BF3 in 120 Hz gespielt und das Ding wieder verkauft da mir 21:9 um einiges besser gefällt. Und ich vermisse es überhaupt nicht ... Null - es reizt mich nicht. Auch nicht mein 55" Smart TV mit seinen fake 600 Hz. (Kein Witz steht im Datenblatt)


----------



## JoM79 (15. April 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Ähh ne, ich habe TF2 und BF3 in 120 Hz gespielt und das Ding wieder verkauft da mir 21:9 um einiges besser gefällt. Und ich vermisse es überhaupt nicht ... Null - es reizt mich nicht. Auch nicht mein 55" Smart TV mit seinen fake 600 Hz. (Kein Witz steht im Datenblatt)



Jeder ist halt anders, mir ist die Grafik bei Online Shootern nicht das wichtigste, da kommt es mir auf die Schnelligkeit an.
Anders sieht es bei RPG's aus, da reicht mir die Bildqualität aber aus.
Man kann schließlich nicht alles haben und muss Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (15. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jeder ist halt anders, mir ist die Grafik bei Online Shootern nicht das wichtigste, da kommt es mir auf die Schnelligkeit an.
> Anders sieht es bei RPG's aus, da reicht mir die Bildqualität aber aus.
> Man kann schließlich nicht alles haben und muss Prioritäten setzen.


 
Doch kann man aus Korea
Kommt zwar auch net an 144Hz ran aber wer hohe Hz net missen will aber auch nen gutes Bild haben möchte ist da gut bedient.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (16. April 2014)

Eben nicht, die Koreaner verlieren 50% ihrer Helligkeit und Farbtreue. Sprich das Bild ist nach dem übertakten matsch und lässt sich nicht mal ansatzweise an die ursprüngliche qualität bringen. Falls ich falsch liegen sollte und dieses Problem nur bei mir und meinen zwei ehemaligen X-Star und Qnix auftreten sollte dann nehme ich es zurück.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. April 2014)

Die 120Hz/144Hz vermisse ich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich. Klar merkt man leichte "Micro"Ruckler im gegensetz zu 120Hz wenn man direkt wechselt aber mit wiedermaliger eingewöhnung an 60Hz ist alles Top 

Heute nachmittag sollte mein Dell ankommen und ich hoffe endlich das Finale Monitormodell hier stehen zu haben


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. April 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Eben nicht, die Koreaner verlieren 50% ihrer Helligkeit und Farbtreue. Sprich das Bild ist nach dem übertakten matsch und lässt sich nicht mal ansatzweise an die ursprüngliche qualität bringen. Falls ich falsch liegen sollte und dieses Problem nur bei mir und meinen zwei ehemaligen X-Star und Qnix auftreten sollte dann nehme ich es zurück.


 
Hmm komisch das das Bild schlechter wird ist klar aber ich hab bis jetzt noch von keinem gelesen das er es net wieder perfekt hin bekommen hat.
Ausser jetzt von dir
Zur not nen Colorimeter ausleihen oder kaufen dann sollte es mit dem Bild keine Prob. mehr geben.
Das sieht bei den 144Hz Monitore auch net anderes aus nur das die ebend noch heller und blasser werden was man aber nach bissel rumstellen wieder gut hin bekommt..das geht halt net in 5min^^ 
Und ohne nen Colorimeter geht es halt wirklich nur mit viel zeitaufwand und man bekommts net perfekt hin.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Die 120Hz/144Hz vermisse ich jetzt auch nicht sonderlich. Klar merkt man leichte "Micro"Ruckler im gegensetz zu 120Hz wenn man direkt wechselt aber mit wiedermaliger eingewöhnung an 60Hz ist alles Top
> 
> Heute nachmittag sollte mein Dell ankommen und ich hoffe endlich das Finale Monitormodell hier stehen zu haben


 
Jo berichte mal


----------



## DARK_SESSION (16. April 2014)

Also das mit den CAP habe ich auch versucht, jedoch waren die Farben trotzdem verfälscht und ein grauschleier legte sich übers bild.


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2014)

Scheinen wohl doch nicht so die super Monitore zu sein.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (16. April 2014)

Das habe ich nach zwei stunden nutzen schon gemerkt. Die wurden eben nicht von jemanden entwickelt & zusammengebaut der das schon jahrelang macht und mit aller müh versucht seinen kunden eine premium Kiste hinzustellen, sondern eher von einer 08/15 Asia Firma die warscheinlich nebenbei noch Toaster herstellen. Man merkt den Unterschied zwischen Hazro / Qnix / X-Star / Shimian und Dell/Eizo/Samsung.

Aber das muss jeder selbst testen, ich zumindest hatte drei koreaner, mein letzter war der neue Shimian. Top gerät eigentlich. Lies sich aber nicht übertakten.


----------



## Schauderwelz (16. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Jo berichte mal


 

Ja also mein erster eindruck ist auf jeden fall besser als beim XL2420Z 
Die Farben sind auf anhieb super muss muss absolut nichts einstellen ausser Helligkeit und Kontrast. Fahre bei dem Dell mit einer Helligkeit von 80% da er recht Dunkel ist was jetzt nicht Negativ ist.
Sehr Natürlich und kein bisschen übertrieben Bunt

Spiele mit V-Sync (Mini DP) laufen irgendwie Flüssiger als mit meinem Samsung mit V-Sync (HDMI). Auf jeden fall ziehmlich Flüssig ohne Tearing.

Einziges Manko ist auch hier der leichte Grauschleier über den Games.....weiss echt nicht mehr wodran das liegen kann.
Gut bei meinem Samsung kann ich den HDMI schwarzwert noch erhöhen was der Dell nicht bietet zudem ich ihn am MiniDisplay Port angeschlossen habe. Gefällt mir ein paar Nuancen besser als HDMI

Die Bildecken wirken ein wenig 3D da wohl das Display leicht an der Folie Spiegelt.

Optisch sieht er auf jeden fall sehr Schlicht und Edel aus....nicht so Pompös mit Tausenden Kabeln (S-Switch) wie beim XL2420Z


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja also mein erster eindruck ist auf jeden fall besser als beim XL2420Z
> Die Farben sind auf anhieb super muss muss absolut nichts einstellen ausser Helligkeit und Kontrast. Fahre bei dem Dell mit einer Helligkeit von 80% da er recht Dunkel ist was jetzt nicht Negativ ist.
> Sehr Natürlich und kein bisschen übertrieben Bunt
> 
> ...


 
Ok.
wie schauts mit schlieren/InputLag aus?
Kannst ja jetzt am besten Testen so lange ist der BenQ ja net her^^
Haste mal versucht etwas zu Takten?
Kannst ja mal testen wenn de es dir zutraust kaputt sollte davon nix gehen ausser du übertreibst es^^
Mal so ob der 70/80Hz mit macht.
Kannste das mit den ecken irgentwie festhalten mit en Bild würde das mal sehen.
Du hattest jetzt den 24er ja?
Wo ist denn der unterschied zum http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353807&pf_rd_i=301128?
Hat deiner auch keine PWM Reglung?
Wird das Bild unscharf wenn du aus nen ander Winkel draufguckst also wie hier beschrieben http://www.prad.de/board/monitore/h...nd-je-blickwinkel-normal-allen-lcd-monitoren/
Das wär ja mal voll fail.^^


----------



## Jolly91 (16. April 2014)

Ich bin seit einer Weile am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht statt dem 24" BenQ XL2411Z mit 144Hz @ 1920x1080 aber leider TN Panel, nicht lieber einen 27" Eizo FlexScan EV2736 mit IPS und 2560x1440 in 60Hz zulege. Ich mach so ziemlich alles mit dem Computer, vom Videobearbeiten bis hin zum Spielen ist alles mit dabei.

Immerhin wollen die 144Hz auch einmal versorgt werden, da hätte meine GTX 780 Ti zwar arbeit, aber TN Panel kann ich einfach nicht leiden. Mein Dell U2311H ist 2 1/2 Jahre alt und will einfach in den Ruhestand, der flimmert und hat ein paar Macken.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. April 2014)

Was los @Schauderwelz flasht dich der Monitor so?


----------



## JoM79 (16. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit einer Weile am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht statt dem 24" BenQ XL2411Z mit 144Hz @ 1920x1080 aber leider TN Panel, nicht lieber einen 27" Eizo FlexScan EV2736 mit IPS und 2560x1440 in 60Hz zulege. Ich mach so ziemlich alles mit dem Computer, vom Videobearbeiten bis hin zum Spielen ist alles mit dabei.
> 
> Immerhin wollen die 144Hz auch einmal versorgt werden, da hätte meine GTX 780 Ti zwar arbeit, aber TN Panel kann ich einfach nicht leiden. Mein Dell U2311H ist 2 1/2 Jahre alt und will einfach in den Ruhestand, der flimmert und hat ein paar Macken.



Den würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, je nachdem was du zockst gibt es da bessere.
Guck mal in die Pcgh von ich meinen letzten Monat, da ist nen Test zu WQHD Monitoren drin.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Was los @Schauderwelz flasht dich der Monitor so?


 
Nein Arbeit von 14-24 Uhr 

Übertakten tuhe ich ungern zudem es sehr Flüssig läuft mit Aktivierten V-Sync, wie oben beschrieben besser als mit meinem Samsung mit V-Sync
Inputlag konnte ich nicht Feststellen aber er soll bei den Dell geräten auch recht gering sein.
Zu Den Schlieren kann ich nicht viel sagen nur dazu das ganz ganz ganz ganz Minimal was zu sehen ist wenn man So Pingelig ist wie ich es bin  mich stöhrt es aber nicht so. Habe es mit BF4 Getestet. Man muss echt schon drauf achten und 5cm vorm Bildschirm Kleben um überhaupt was finden zu können 
PWM Steuerung hat er keine wa sich als sehr angenehm emfinde. Der Dell U2414H verbraucht auch nur sehr wenig Strom bei 100% Helligkeit umdie 25 Watt. Bei meinen einstellungen müsste er so bei 15 Watt liegen.

Das mit dem "3D Effect" muss an der Folie liegen....ist sehr schwer es auf dem Foto ausmachen zu können  ich vermute einfach das sich das Licht vom Display auf Die Entspiegelungsfolie Projeziert. Zwischen Folie und DIsplay scheinen 1-2mm abstand zu sein.

Unscharf wird der Monitor nicht wenn man von der seit schaut, bleibt Blickwinkelstabil und hat definitiv kein IPS Glare.

Das einzige was mich jetzt stöhrt ist der immernoch vorhandene leichte Grauschleier und die beiden Lichthöfe bei Schwarzem Bild.

"Thief" z.B. ist im Dunklem Raum fast unspielbar, nicht nur wegen der Lichthöfe sondern auch wegen des Grauschleiers...


----------



## Weltan (17. April 2014)

Ich hab gelesen, dass es bei diesem Monitor bei NVidia Karten über DisplayPort einen Bug gibt. Dadurch werden nur 16-235 Farben anstatt 0-255 gesendet, was zu keinem richtigen Schwarz und Farbverfälschungen führt.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. April 2014)

Ja sowas habe ich auch eben gelesen nach kleiner Recherche....

Wenn ich den Regler der "Digitalen Farbanpassung" kurz auf 51% antippe springt das Bild sofort Deutlich sichtbar um und es hat keinen Grauschleier mehr und hat nen Deutlich besseren Schwarzwert.
Rechner runterfahren, dann wieder hochfahren, GRAUSCHLEIER!!!!

Ich will das Prozedere mit dem Regler nicht nach jeden Start machen
So Langsam wird nVidia mir unsympathisch


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

Mach ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit 59Hz und das Problem ist weg.
Alternativ einfach DVI nutzen.
Achja es liegt nicht nur an nvidia, beim Iiyama den ich da hatte gab es das Problem mit DP nicht.


----------



## Weltan (17. April 2014)

Hier ein englischsprachiger Test zum Dell U2414H, wo das Problem mit dem DP auch angesprochen wird:

Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

Weltan schrieb:


> Hier ein englischsprachiger Test zum Dell U2414H, wo das Problem mit dem DP auch angesprochen wird:
> 
> Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors



Das ist auch nicht der einzige Monitor mit dem Problem und die einfachste Lösung, habe ich auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Den würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen, je nachdem was du zockst gibt es da bessere.
> Guck mal in die Pcgh von ich meinen letzten Monat, da ist nen Test zu WQHD Monitoren drin.


 
Wie gesagt, von Anno über Tropico bis Battlefield ist alles mit dabei. 

Wobei 27" hier die ganze Breite schön ausfüllen würden, Sitzabstand wären von um die 60cm bis zu 85cm. Ich benutzte auch Excel und ich denke mit 2560x1440 könte sich die Breite schön ausgehen. 

Ich nimm nur ungern ein TN-Panel.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Mach ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung mit 59Hz und das Problem ist weg.
> Alternativ einfach DVI nutzen.
> Achja es liegt nicht nur an nvidia, beim Iiyama den ich da hatte gab es das Problem mit DP nicht.


 

Funktioniert bei dem Dell leider nicht weil Text und Feine linen komisch überzeichnet werden und anders Farbig Schimmern.

Über DP Kabel sollte die Grafikkarte den Monitor ja als Monitor erkennen und nicht als HD Gerät wie es mit HDMI der fall ist


Hab es mal so Probiert wie es PCMonitors im Video erklärt hat mit den 59,999 Hz. Scheint zu Funktionieren aber irgendwie weiss ich nciht ob er es übernommen hat da ich die Auflösung nicht mehr umstellen kann 

Ich glaube meine nächste Karte wird eine Radeon 


Den Dell werde ich aber nochmal Reklamieren. Unten Links hat er nen extremen Lichthof das ungefair so aussieht als wenn vorm Monitor eine Lampe steht und Reflektiert. Am Tage sowie im Dunkeln zu sehen bei Dunklen Bildinhalten.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

Hmm komisch, naja habe das Problem nicht mehr dank AMD


----------



## Jolly91 (17. April 2014)

Was hat AMD damit zu tun?

Das hier wäre der Benq XL2411Z, leider ohne USB Hub, dafür aber auch leider mit TN.

Ich hab wohl einfach zu viel gelesen, den perfekten Monitor wird´s für mich nicht geben. Bis Montag werd ich mir noch Zeit lassen.


----------



## Khazar (17. April 2014)

@Jolly91

Also ich kann dir nur Tempest X270OC_AG - Anti-Glare - Grade A- | Overlord Computer empfehlen(ich denke mal das du anti-glare brauchst, aber für mich wäre das nichts, habe glossy). ^^

Auch wenn ich natürlich die A Panels eher empfehlen würde, aber die gibts halt immer nur in chargen und dann wieder ausverkauft. Aber man kann mit den A- immerhin 100$ sparen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Was hat AMD damit zu tun?


 

Das Liegt daran das nVidia so engstirnig ist und das Volle RGB Spektrum (VOLL 0-255) nicht an die HDMI Ports und DP Ports ausgibt. 
Die treiber sind halt rotz. 
nVidia gibt nur 16-255 Farben aus und da fehlen unten rum die ganzen bzw die Dunklen Schwarztöne womit das Bild dann Milchig, Grauschleierig ausschaut. 
Da muss mal halt mit den Hz änderungen Tricksen damit ein Digital Monitor auch als Monitor anerkannt wird  und nich als HD Bildschirm.

Ist mir eh schleierhaft wieso HD Bildschirme nicht auch das Volle RGB Farbspektrum nutzen darf 


JoM79: Bei mir Funktioniert es mit den 59,999Hz Trick von PcMonitors auch jetzt nach dem Neustart.

How to fix Nvidia HDMI colour issues - YouTube

Bild sieht auch aus wie auf 60Hz, keiner verfälschung wie 58Hz oder 59Hz


Ich werde bei Amazon jetzt nochmal ein austauschmodell anfordern und wenn bei dem neuen Die "Taschenlampe" Links unten weg ist werde ich den behalten.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

Da sieht man es mal wieder, jeder Monitor ist anders.


----------



## myLoooo (17. April 2014)

Tut mir leid - das hier zwischen Funke. Aber die Schuld immer auf andere schieben ist keine Problemlösung. 

Nvidias Support sind auch nur Menschen - ich glaube bei ATI läuft es nicht besser.

Es gab Zeit da konnte man nur den Omega Treiber installieren.
In Sachen Monitor sind eh einige Einstellungen nur Augenwischerei.


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Tut mir leid - das hier zwischen Funke. Aber die Schuld immer auf andere schieben ist keine Problemlösung.
> 
> Nvidias Support sind auch nur Menschen - ich glaube bei ATI läuft es nicht besser.
> 
> ...



Ähmm, ja.
Nvidia ist schuld, wer programmiert denn sonst die Treiber?


----------



## myLoooo (17. April 2014)

Komischerweise liegen bei die 0-255 an bei Hertz bei HDMi an.


----------



## Jolly91 (17. April 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> @Jolly91
> 
> Also ich kann dir nur Tempest X270OC_AG - Anti-Glare - Grade A- | Overlord Computer empfehlen(ich denke mal das du anti-glare brauchst, aber für mich wäre das nichts, habe glossy). ^^
> 
> Auch wenn ich natürlich die A Panels eher empfehlen würde, aber die gibts halt immer nur in chargen und dann wieder ausverkauft. Aber man kann mit den A- immerhin 100$ sparen.


 
Darauf werde ich verzichten. Der ist mir unsympatisch.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Nein Arbeit von 14-24 Uhr
> 
> Übertakten tuhe ich ungern zudem es sehr Flüssig läuft mit Aktivierten V-Sync, wie oben beschrieben besser als mit meinem Samsung mit V-Sync
> Inputlag konnte ich nicht Feststellen aber er soll bei den Dell geräten auch recht gering sein.
> ...


 

Also mal abgesehen vom grauschleier was ich auch hab beim BenQ würdest jetzt meinen das es so der beste ist was de hattest also den Dell was Farben,Schliern/Lag angeht.
Der HM soll ja ne latenz von nur 0.6MS haben das kann ich kaum glauben zum H find ich nix(mein eng. ist jetzt auch net so der burner)^^
Und sonst bist zufrieden bin ja auch eher so pingelig^^
Also  würdest den Emphelen?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Funktioniert bei dem Dell leider nicht weil Text und Feine linen komisch überzeichnet werden und anders Farbig Schimmern.
> 
> Über DP Kabel sollte die Grafikkarte den Monitor ja als Monitor erkennen und nicht als HD Gerät wie es mit HDMI der fall ist
> 
> ...


 
Ja das mit den hellen stellen oder auch extremen BLB beim Dell kommt leider heufig vor andere sind wieder perfekt die nächsten haben das Prob. wieder... ist wieder so ne glückssache.
Aber mal zum Thema Reklamieren wie machste das?
Ich weis jetzt dumme Frage aber ich bin da glaub zu doof für wenn ich nen austausch gerät möchte kann ich das einfach net anwählen weils ausgegraut ist ich muss immer erst alles zurück schicken und neu bestellen das nervt langsam.^^


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Komischerweise liegen bei die 0-255 an bei Hertz bei HDMi an.



Bitte was?


----------



## myLoooo (17. April 2014)

Sorry - hab Autokorrektur noch an . Ich meinte bei mir ist "HDMI im RGB vollen Bereich 0-255."


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Sorry - hab Autokorrektur noch an . Ich meinte bei mir ist "HDMI im RGB vollen Bereich 0-255."



Bei welchem Monitor und welcher Grafikkarte?


----------



## myLoooo (17. April 2014)

GTX780@Acer242HL


----------



## JoM79 (17. April 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> GTX780@Acer242HL



Und woher weisst du, das du den vollen RGB Bereich benutzt?
Davon ab, so nen billigen Monitor bei ner GTX780?


----------



## Schauderwelz (17. April 2014)

Wodran siehst du das?


----------



## myLoooo (18. April 2014)

http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php#blacktest.png  Ich weiß das es nicht der beste ist.   Deshalb such ich nach einem neuen Monitor. In Moment finde ich die Korea Displays interessant.1440p ~120Hertz - IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2014)

Also ist bei dir Nr.1 Schwarz und ab da hast du Abstufungen.
Habe jetzt nur den BenQ G2450HM hier zum vergleich und da ist ab 2 schon grau und nicht mehr Schwarz.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Also mal abgesehen vom grauschleier was ich auch hab beim BenQ würdest jetzt meinen das es so der beste ist was de hattest also den Dell was Farben,Schliern/Lag angeht.
> Der HM soll ja ne latenz von nur 0.6MS haben das kann ich kaum glauben zum H find ich nix(mein eng. ist jetzt auch net so der burner)^^
> Und sonst bist zufrieden bin ja auch eher so pingelig^^
> Also  würdest den Emphelen?


 
Was ist der HM für ein Modell?
Aber wenn Nvidia mitspielt von dem RGB Bereich und abgesehen vom starken Lichthof würde ich den Dell schon emfehlen ja. Verarbeitung ist echt gut, kein wackeln klappern etc. Die höhenverstellung funktioniert auch tadellos und das Schlanke Design passt überall rein.
Nur ist die Frage ob ich den Grauschleier nicht auch beim XL2420Z mit dem 59,999 Hz Trick wegbekommen hätte.
Dank Nvidia zweifelt man doch echt schon an der Qualität der monitorhersteller
Meine nächste GPU wird Zweifels ohne eine Radeon. Habe ja die R9 280X im Auge. Aber zu meiner GTX660Ti kein wirklicher Sprung...und mehr als 250€ gebe ich für eine GPU nicht aus.

Also retouremodell abwarten und wenn das weniger bzw kein BLB mehr hat dann behalten.

Ich gebe es bei amazon übrigens als Defekt an dann bekommst du sofort Ersatz und brauchst den alten erst dann losschicken wenn das tauschgerät da ist.


----------



## Jolly91 (18. April 2014)

Naja, ich habe bei meinem über 2 1/2 Jahre alten Dell U2311H auch einen Lichthof unten links, aber der ist nur da, wenn´s richtig dunkel wird. Mir fällt der sonst kaum auf. Wobei ich von Dell in nächster Zeit sowieso Abstand halten werde, zumal mein alter U2311H auch schon ordentliche Bildstörungen (Flimmern, auf weißem Hintergrund) hat.


----------



## myLoooo (18. April 2014)

Ich bin mit GTX780 sehr zufrieden. Letztes Jahr bei Mindfactory für 299 Euro gekauft.

Genialer Deal - da kommen keine ATI Tröte hinterher bei dem Preis damals.


----------



## Schauderwelz (18. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe bei meinem über 2 1/2 Jahre alten Dell U2311H auch einen Lichthof unten links, aber der ist nur da, wenn´s richtig dunkel wird. Mir fällt der sonst kaum auf. Wobei ich von Dell in nächster Zeit sowieso Abstand halten werde, zumal mein alter U2311H auch schon ordentliche Bildstörungen (Flimmern, auf weißem Hintergrund) hat.


 
Naja wenn der Austausch auch nen Lichthof hat werde ich weiter schauen. Ich seh den Lichthof teilweise bei normal hellem Bild am Tage.


Und wenn der Display Port von nVidia nicht BUggy wäre hätte ich eventuell sogar noch wen Eizo FG2421....habe mit dem Dell am Display Port auch ab  und an eine Farbüberlagerung bei Text was so ziehmlich Shrott aussieht.....wieso macht nVidia sowas? testen die ihre Produkte nicht?
Bei den Ganzen Bugs ist nVidia erstmal unten durch....bleibt nur zu hoffen das meine 660Ti bald den Löffel abgibt  oder für 150€ Verkaufen und für 250€ eine R9 280X kaufen


----------



## JoM79 (18. April 2014)

myLoooo schrieb:


> Ich bin mit GTX780 sehr zufrieden. Letztes Jahr bei Mindfactory für 299 Euro gekauft.
> 
> Genialer Deal - da kommen keine ATI Tröte hinterher bei dem Preis damals.


 
Super meine R9 290 hat 20€ mehr gekostet.


----------



## myLoooo (18. April 2014)

Ja war auch eine Option mein Netzteil ist leider leider zu klein. 450 Watt. ;( 
Zum Release war leider nur die R9 290X verfügbar - und die pustet 

Da ist ja deine Grafikkarte eine Sahnebonbon  von der Lautstärke her. 
Wir werden eh alle von Vorne bis Hinten verarscht
Erstmal ein neuer Monitor.

Ich weiss ja nicht welchen - wenn viele hier solche Probleme melden.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja wenn der Austausch auch nen Lichthof hat werde ich weiter schauen. Ich seh den Lichthof teilweise bei normal hellem Bild am Tage.
> 
> 
> Und wenn der Display Port von nVidia nicht BUggy wäre hätte ich eventuell sogar noch wen Eizo FG2421....habe mit dem Dell am Display Port auch ab  und an eine Farbüberlagerung bei Text was so ziehmlich Shrott aussieht.....wieso macht nVidia sowas? testen die ihre Produkte nicht?
> Bei den Ganzen Bugs ist nVidia erstmal unten durch....bleibt nur zu hoffen das meine 660Ti bald den Löffel abgibt  oder für 150€ Verkaufen und für 250€ eine R9 280X kaufen


 

So hab ihn bestellt werde berichten
Die meisten sind ja voll überzeugt vom Dell was ich so lesen konnte auch in Games.
Und ne gesamt Latenz von 4MS ist auch nen sehr guter wert für IPS.
Wenn sich das mit schlieren in grenzen hält und ich ihn auf 80Hz bekommen(soll mit DP Port gut gehen) dann werd ich mich wohl vom BenQ verabschieden und greif erst wieder wenns IPS in 144Hz gibt zu nem neuen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. April 2014)

@Schauderwelz was spielst du eig. so?
Di kommt mein Monitor da bin ich ja mal gespannt.^^


----------



## Jolly91 (19. April 2014)

Ich werd mir warscheinlich am Montag den Eizo EV2736WFS bestellen. Alles in allem habe ich durchaus Platz für den 27" Monitor, er ist zwar links und rechts um die 5cm größer als mein Dell U2311H, und ein bisschen höher, aber ein IPS Panel will ich einfach nicht mehr missen. Obwohl mein Dell U2311H auch nicht der beste mit IPS ist. Dafür nimm ich lieber 2560x1440 mit mehr Platz für andere Arbeiten, Excel, Videobearbeitung, -analysieren, Surfen, etc..., in kauf. Zumal die Karte für 120/144hz auch konstant über 90Fps berechnen muss. 

Und ob ich da jetzt gegen eine Mauer schaue, oder gegen 10cm mehr Bilddiagonale ist auch schon egal. Bis zum Bildschirm passt eine gute Armlänge, wenn ich aufrecht sitze. Die 27" werden mich am anfang wohl erschlagen, aber daran gewöhnt man sich bekanntlich.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich werd mir warscheinlich am Montag den Eizo EV2736WFS bestellen. Alles in allem habe ich durchaus Platz für den 27" Monitor, er ist zwar links und rechts um die 5cm größer als mein Dell U2311H, und ein bisschen höher, aber ein IPS Panel will ich einfach nicht mehr missen. Obwohl mein Dell U2311H auch nicht der beste mit IPS ist. Dafür nimm ich lieber 2560x1440 mit mehr Platz für andere Arbeiten, Excel, Videobearbeitung, -analysieren, Surfen, etc..., in kauf. Zumal die Karte für 120/144hz auch konstant über 90Fps berechnen muss.


 
Dir ist aber auch bewusst das man mit einer 2560x1440p Auflösung auch die Knapp Doppelte Leistung imvergleich einer 1920x1080p Auflösung aufbeingen muss um spiele annähernd so Flüssig darzustellen oder?  hatte auch erst überlegt aber die Folgekosten einer zweiten GTX660Ti oder gleich einer 780Ti oder R9 290X waren mir ein wenig zu viel 


@Leitwolf: Also zur Zeit Zokke ich "The Elder Scrolls Online" und nebenher "Diablo 3 RoS" aber zwischendurch auch mal BF4 oder Offline Games wie Thief4 oder Assassins Creed Black Flag. demnächst auch Watch Dogs  COunter Strike hab ich auch mal ne Zeit Lang gespielt aber irgendwie sehe ich da keinen Sinn mehr drin 

Bin übrigens nachwie vor von den Farben begeistert vom Dell Ich hoffe nur das der Fette Lichthof beim Austausch dann weg ist. 
Wenn Du ihn bekommen hast: ich fahre im sRGB Modus da die Farben dort für mich am Natürlichsten aussehen. Helligkeit 60%, Kontrast 75% im Nvidia Treiber 59.999Hz eingestellt um  die volle 0-255 RGB anbindung zu erlangen. Angeschlossen mittlerweile über HDMI da der DisplayPort rumzickt, liegt wohl an der GraKa. Einmal alles gut und von einen Moment auf den anderen Farbüberlagerungen und ungenaue Texte die ich dann nicht mehr wegbekomme ohne den nVidia Treiber zu deinstallieren.


----------



## Jolly91 (19. April 2014)

Ich denke mal das meine Gigabyte GTX 780Ti WF3 das schon schafft. In Hitman Absolution und in Metro LL könnte es ein wenig eng werden, da müsste ich AA wohl reduzieren. Aber ansonsten langweilt sich die GTX 780Ti bei mir in 1080p.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. April 2014)

Dann hau rein wenn Dich die 700€ nicht abschrecken für einen Monitor


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das meine Gigabyte GTX 780Ti WF3 das schon schafft. In Hitman Absolution und in Metro LL könnte es ein wenig eng werden, da müsste ich AA wohl reduzieren. Aber ansonsten langweilt sich die GTX 780Ti bei mir in 1080p.


 
Mit ner 780TI biste gut gerüstet trotzdem kannste AA bei BF z.b knicken und Ultra einstellung auch.
Meine 7950 langweilt sich auch bei 1080p unter 1440p pfeif se aus letzten loch auch wenn ich die karte takte auf ne leistung von ner 7970Ghz ist meistenns nur hoch drinn mit fps drops.
Da ich ja noch nen großen nutze aus Mantle ziehe habich da noch bissel mehr spielraum^^

Bin ja immer noch der meinung 1440p ist noch net *befeuerbar* als normal sterblicher
Wo de mit der 780TI noch nen Jahr länger ruhe hast in 1080p und volle einstellungen... kannste se bei 1440p schon nen jahr eher in de ecke stellen.
Wenn ich mir die Preise von GPU´s so angucken da möcht ich net jedes jahr 500€ für eine blechen wenns denn bei einer bleibt.
Aber ist jedem sein


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Dir ist aber auch bewusst das man mit einer 2560x1440p Auflösung auch die Knapp Doppelte Leistung imvergleich einer 1920x1080p Auflösung aufbeingen muss um spiele annähernd so Flüssig darzustellen oder?  hatte auch erst überlegt aber die Folgekosten einer zweiten GTX660Ti oder gleich einer 780Ti oder R9 290X waren mir ein wenig zu viel
> 
> 
> @Leitwolf: Also zur Zeit Zokke ich "The Elder Scrolls Online" und nebenher "Diablo 3 RoS" aber zwischendurch auch mal BF4 oder Offline Games wie Thief4 oder Assassins Creed Black Flag. demnächst auch Watch Dogs  COunter Strike hab ich auch mal ne Zeit Lang gespielt aber irgendwie sehe ich da keinen Sinn mehr drin
> ...


 
Tja das prob. hab ich hoffe net AMD
Bei BF4 fällt dir jetzt aber auch nix negatives auf?
Also extreme schlieren?^^
OMG bin hier zu doof die beiträge zusammen zu fügen sry...


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Tja das prob. hab ich hoffe net AMD
> Bei BF4 fällt dir jetzt aber auch nix negatives auf?
> Also extreme schlieren?^^
> OMG bin hier zu doof die beiträge zusammen zu fügen sry...


 

Ne mir sind keine Schlieren oder sonstiges aufgefallen nur das ich Deutlich weniger oder besser gesagt gar kein Tearing habe mit eingeschalteten V-Sync als mit meinem Samsung.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. April 2014)

Also auch Nvidia Nutzer, frage ich mich warum hier soviele Probleme mit HDMI haben, wo ist der Nachteil um einfach mit DVI anzuschliessen? Kabel liegt meist dem Monitar bei und hat durch verschraubung guten Halt, bringt genug Leistung um sogar noch bei hohen Auflösungen 60fps zu übertragen... (mindestens gleichwertig mit HDMI)


----------



## JoM79 (20. April 2014)

arcDaniel schrieb:


> Also auch Nvidia Nutzer, frage ich mich warum hier soviele Probleme mit HDMI haben, wo ist der Nachteil um einfach mit DVI anzuschliessen? Kabel liegt meist dem Monitar bei und hat durch verschraubung guten Halt, bringt genug Leistung um sogar noch bei hohen Auflösungen 60fps zu übertragen... (mindestens gleichwertig mit HDMI)


 Ein bisschen wirr das Ganze.
Also zum einen wird ein Monitor der über HDMI angeschlosen ist vom Nvidia Treiber als HDTV erkannt und somit wird der RGB Bereich auf 16-235 eingestellt.
Mag nicht bei jedem Monitor sein, aber bei den meisten.
DP hat das gleiche Problem.

Nen DVI Kabel liegt in den wenigsten Fällen bei, normalerweise ist meistens ein VGA Kabel dabei und würde ich nicht wirklich benutzen.
Die FPS sind für die Überirrelevant, da mit einer bestimmten Hertzzahl übertragen.
Und DVI ist nicht nur gleichwertig mit HDMI, sondern schafft auch wesentlich höhere Übertragungsraten, nur ist normalerweise kein Audiokanal vorhanden.


----------



## Jolly91 (20. April 2014)

Der Monitor wird wieder ein paar Grafikkarten sehen, und Battlefield 3 & 4 machen auch keinen Spaß mehr auf lange Sicht. Da spiel ich lieber Hitman, etc... Wobei das weit anspruchsvoller als Battlefield ist.

Manche Sachen kann man übertreiben, manche Sachen soll man ordentlich einschätzen, und für 120 / 144hz braucht man auch immer über 90Fps, damit man den Effekt der Herz auch ordentlich wahrnehmen kann, in so fern wird es wohl auf´s selbe hin kommen. In 1440p darf die Karte eben mal um die Hälfte mehr berechnen, was auch mehr VRam braucht.


----------



## arcDaniel (20. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen wirr das Ganze.
> Also zum einen wird ein Monitor der über HDMI angeschlosen ist vom Nvidia Treiber als HDTV erkannt und somit wird der RGB Bereich auf 16-235 eingestellt.
> Mag nicht bei jedem Monitor sein, aber bei den meisten.
> DP hat das gleiche Problem.
> ...


 
Das mit dem RGB Bereich war/ist mir bekannt, ich habe deshalb, meinen Aktuellen Monitor (nur HDMI) über den DVI der GPU mit einem Adapter angeschlossen und schon waren sämtliche RGB Probleme verschwunden...

Ich kaufe mir nun einen Dell U2713HM und dort liegt ein DVI Kabel bei, eigentlich alle 27Zoll IPS Schirme, welche ich angeschaut hatte, denen liegt ein DVI bei...

Ich sehe eigentlich gar keinen Grund HDMI am PC zu nutzen, sogar wenn ich einen Kabel zusätzlich kaufen müsste.


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. April 2014)

Manche Monitore wie der U2414H von Dell haben gar keinen DVI Port mehr.

Aber wenn mein Austauschmodell vom U2414P den Lichthof immernoch hat werde ich wohl den P2414H (nur DVI und DP)nehmen da er nen etwas anderes Gehäuse hat und vielleicht weniger Display Spannungen vorhanden sind als beim U mit dem dünnen Rahmen.
Ich will das Bild vom Dell einfach nicht mehr missen.

Aber den günstigen Monitoren legt meist kein DVi Kabel bei weil es halt teurer ist als andere. Und wozu noch extra 15€ ausgeben wenn ein vorhandenens HDMI FAST gleichwertig ist für den normal Nutzer.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2014)

Naja ich bleib jetzt bei meinem BenQ XL2720Z.
Die Farben sind zwar nicht so gut wie auf nem IPS oder VA, aber für BF4 und andere Shooter ist der top.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Naja ich bleib jetzt bei meinem BenQ XL2720Z.
> Die Farben sind zwar nicht so gut wie auf nem IPS oder VA, aber für BF4 und andere Shooter ist der top.


 
Ebend und leider auch nur dafür
Ich hoffe es kommen bald IPS 120Hz hier mal in DE an.


----------



## JoM79 (21. April 2014)

Ach ich komm mit anderen Sachen wie Filmen , Internet usw. auch gut klar.
Aber hab auch kein Bock mehr auf dieses ewige hin und her.
Viele loben ja auch die Korea Monitore gen Himmel, von wegen IPS und 100Hz+.
Aber wenn man genauer nachfragt, wird das Bild da auch schlechter.
Und mal ganz ehrlich, wer sich nen 120Hz+ kauft, der spielt meist schnelle Spiele und da hat man eh keine Zeit für tolle Bildqualität.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. April 2014)

Naja ich möcht schon was von der Grafik haben und wenn ich  800+€ für nen PC ausgebe will ich auch davon was haben und net alles auf Low spielen dann kann ich auch zur Konsole greifen
Klar aber richtig kalibriert sehen die koreaner immer noch um einiges besser aus als TN.
Ich hab auch nen 144hz und spiele net nur schnelle spielexD
COD2 und UT hab ich auch auf TN 60Hz gepspielt ersteres auch ESL
Und ich hatte da keine prob. heute heulen  alle und meinen es reicht net mehr als ob alle mit 120+Hz rumrennen würden.
Wer ne reaktion von toten tier hat den bringen auch 144Hz nix.
Beides sind sehr geile sachen ob 144Hz oder bessere Farben und mehr Details beim IPS/VA.
Und wenn der Dell überzeugt und auch noch auf 80Hz geht hab ich von beiden was.


----------



## Khazar (22. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Nen DVI Kabel liegt in den wenigsten Fällen bei, normalerweise ist meistens ein VGA Kabel dabei und würde ich nicht wirklich benutzen.


 
Man ein Glück kaufe ich nicht "die meisten" Monitore.  Alle meine letzten Monitore hatten DVI und/oder HDMI Kabel. Vllt ne 1080p@60Hz Sache... ne ich glaub selbst der hatte DVI mit dabei... und das ist 5+ Jahre her... hm... achne der war ja 1200p... hm...


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

So Monitor ist da.
Das Bild gefällt mir um einiges besser als beim BenQ2420Z ist schön angenehm für die Augen
Farben sind super vorallem die abstufungen sind nice.
Blickwinkel sowieso.
BLB oder starke aufhellungen sind nicht vorhanden auf den ersten Blick kann ich aber erst abends genau testen.
Der Monitor macht auf anhieb 70Hz mit und das merkt man auch aufm Desktop fand ich schon krass was 10Hz mehr ausmachen oO
Ich versuch ihn noch auf 80Hz zu bekommen 75 muss er ja wenigstenn können weil ich ihn unter ner kleineren auflösung auf 75Hz stellen kann.
Verarbeitung ist auch sehr gut,Geräusche sind auch net vorhanden.
Keine toten Pixel hab jetzt aber auch net direkt danach gesucht.
Game performance ist auch super hab nur fix ne runde BF4 getesten und da ist mir nix störendes aufgefallen oder sagen war mal man merkt nen unterschied von BenQ zum Dell das sollte aber  klar sein.
Also wenn ich den auf 80Hz noch bekomm werd ich den auf jedenfall behalten und den BenQ wirklich nur für ganz schnelle spiele nehmen CSS oder ich vk ihn noch mal schauen.
Heut Abend kommen noch paar Bilder.
Abstriche gibts bei der bedienung der Sensortasten sind leider net beleuchtet das find ich schon bissel schade.
Und wie der Monitor verpackt war.....wo ich das päckchen aufgemacht hab war gleich so WTF moment da lol also hut ab wer den wieder so eingepackt  bekommt Schauderwelz weis bestimmt was ich mein
So wie gesagt Bilder kommen noch und wenn Fragen sind Fragen.
@Schauderwelz wie haste dein eingestellt haste nochwas am gamma gedreht oder so?.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. April 2014)

tolles Feedback 

Toll dass es dir gefällt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

Khazar schrieb:


> Man ein Glück kaufe ich nicht "die meisten" Monitore.  Alle meine letzten Monitore hatten DVI und/oder HDMI Kabel. Vllt ne 1080p@60Hz Sache... ne ich glaub selbst der hatte DVI mit dabei... und das ist 5+ Jahre her... hm... achne der war ja 1200p... hm...


 
Kauf mal nen paar bilige Monitore, da wird kaum ein Hersteller nen DVI Kabel reinlegen.
HDMI ist klar solange keine anderen Anschlüsse da sind.
Die meisten Nutzer interessiert das ganze auch nicht.
Leute wie wir hier im Forum machen mit Glück 10% der Käufer aus.
Der Rest geht einfach in den nächsten MM und kauft was er schön findet.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kauf mal nen paar bilige Monitore, da wird kaum ein Hersteller nen DVI Kabel reinlegen.
> HDMI ist klar solange keine anderen Anschlüsse da sind.
> Die meisten Nutzer interessiert das ganze auch nicht.
> Leute wie wir hier im Forum machen mit Glück 10% der Käufer aus.
> Der Rest geht einfach in den nächsten MM und kauft was er schön findet.


 
Ich hab bis jetzt auch immer nen DVI Kabel bei gehabt oder HDMI beim Dell wars sogar nen DP Kabel.
Jedenfalls bei die Monitor im preis von 200-400€ wie es natürlich drunter ausschaut kp.
Eben 80% rennen in Blödmarkt und kaufen den crap und lassen sich noch toll beraten


----------



## Jolly91 (22. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Kauf mal nen paar bilige Monitore, da wird kaum ein Hersteller nen DVI Kabel reinlegen.
> HDMI ist klar solange keine anderen Anschlüsse da sind.
> Die meisten Nutzer interessiert das ganze auch nicht.
> Leute wie wir hier im Forum machen mit Glück 10% der Käufer aus.
> Der Rest geht einfach in den nächsten MM und kauft was er schön findet.



Ich fragte mal den Verkäufer beim Mediamarkt wo die die Monitor haben, der meinte in der Ecke, ja toll. Der teuerste kostete 250€ oder so. Dann meinte ich, ob die nicht einen Eizo / BenQ da hätten, nein haben die nicht. Dann meinte er noch, hier haben wir die mit TN Panel, und da stehen zwei mit den schnelleren IPS Panels, ich dachte mir nur, lass den mal reden. 

Aber wer geht schon zum MM/Saturn, etc... und kauft sich für 500€ aufwärts einen Monitor.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

Jolly91 schrieb:


> Ich fragte mal den Verkäufer beim Mediamarkt wo die die Monitor haben, der meinte in der Ecke, ja toll. Der teuerste kostete 250€ oder so. Dann meinte ich, ob die nicht einen Eizo / BenQ da hätten, nein haben die nicht. Dann meinte er noch, hier haben wir die mit TN Panel, und da stehen zwei mit den schnelleren IPS Panels, ich dachte mir nur, lass den mal reden.
> 
> Aber wer geht schon zum MM/Saturn, etc... und kauft sich für 500€ aufwärts einen Monitor.


 
Jo genau so und wenn man denn fragt wieso se kein Eizo oder BenQ haben heißt es immer es lohnt sich net da sei die nachfrage zu gering-.-
Die beratungen sind immer top ist immer nen lacher wert manchmal hör ich auch einfach mal so hin wenn die im Blödmarkt jemanden im PC bereich beraten da könnt ich mich kringeln^^


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. April 2014)

@Leitwolf: So schlimm finde ich die Verpackung nicht  finde es nur Vorbildlich von Dell alles Komplett aus Pappe zu gestalten. Sollten sich mal alle anderen ne Scheide von abschneiden.
Ich habe ihn übrigens nur im sRGB laufen mit einer Helligkeit von 60% mehr hab ich nicht ändern müssen.

Mein Austausch Dell ist auch im hause und das BLB in der Linken unteren ecke ist Deutlich weniger so das es kaum Stöhrt. Auch die Ausleuchtung als solches scheint bei dem neuen Gleichmässiger zu sein auf den ersten Blick.
Heute abend werde ich mal Thief testen und berichten  ist ja schön Dunkel das spiel


----------



## Jolly91 (22. April 2014)

Ich meinte ja zum Verkäufer, welcher normale Mensch geht schon zum Mediamarkt und kauft sich für 500€ aufwärts einen Monitor, da gab mir der Verkäufer doch recht. 

Naja, mein Dell U2311H hier war auch gut verpackt. Rings herum in Styropor gehüllt.

Aber ich bin mal auf den Eizo EV2736WFS gespannt, entweder kommt der bis Freitag, oder am Montag. Die Bank wird morgen erst einmal das Geld überweisen, und dann dauert´s ein wenig, bis die das vom anderen Ende des Landes wegschicken.

Da wird sich dann die GTX 780Ti in BF3 nicht mehr ab und zu auf bis zu 950mhz runter takten.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

MM Verkäufer sind lustige Gesellen und erzählen sehr viel Unfug. 
Und das schöne ist, egal was du dir ansiehst, alles ist super.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

OMG grad mal Dota2 angeschmießen junge sehen die Farben Nice aus.
Eig. hatte ich ja die hoffnung schon aufgegeben was billige IPS Monitore berifft mit Farben im gegensatz zu TN aber der Dell überzeugt!
Das mit den Grauschleier hab ich auch komisch ist das es nur bei BF4 ist sonst nirgents scheint wohl am spiel zu liegen?


----------



## Jolly91 (22. April 2014)

Ganz genau JoM79.


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> OMG grad mal Dota2 angeschmießen junge sehen die Farben Nice aus.
> Eig. hatte ich ja die hoffnung schon aufgegeben was billige IPS Monitore berifft mit Farben im gegensatz zu TN aber der Dell überzeugt!
> Das mit den Grauschleier hab ich auch komisch ist das es nur bei BF4 ist sonst nirgents scheint wohl am spiel zu liegen?


 

Hast du das Gamma im Spiel an den Neuen Monitor angepasst? Hatte auch bei Elder Scrolls das Problem das ich das spiel selbst mit dem Dell etwas Dunkler machen musste


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

So hoffe mir kann einer helfen ich weis jetzt net obs am IPS liegt oder an was anderes.
Und zwar *springt* meine maus in shootern d.h drück ich RMT ziehle ich net dahin wo ich eig. hingezielt hab sondern es springt paar grad weiter nach rechts oder links.
z.b wenn ich um de ecke laufe und es steht nen gegner da und ich sofort anvisiere springt die maus-.-
Das ist aber net immer das kommt ab und zu vor gerade in COD.
Das hab ich bei meinen anderen 2Monitore nicht.

Etwas nervig ist das schon
Kann das an der IPS technik liegen?
Oder wird irgentwas *behindert*
Im i-net hab ich auf die schnelle nix gefunden.
Das prob. habe ich übrigens bei allen IPS/VA monitore gehabt blos viel schlimmer beim Dell hält sich es in grenzen.
@schauderwelz kannst du dazu was sagen fällt dir das auch auf musst mal COD testen wenn vorhanden oder BF4 obwohls beim BF fast garnet vorkommt.
Trotzdem werden ich den Monitor behalten bis mal 144Hz mit IPS da sind in DE zur not hab ich mein BenQ noch aber die Farben haben mich total überzeugt z.Z spiel ich eh nur dota aber wenn einer was zu sagen könnte wär nice.


----------



## Jolly91 (22. April 2014)

Das liegt denke ich nicht am Monitor.


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. April 2014)

Ne ich habe das Problem auch nicht.
Hört sich eher nach nem Mausdefekt an  was für eine Hast Du? VIelleicht eine Funkmaus wo der Emfänger jetzt vom Monitor verdeckt ist?


Habe übrigens jetzt mal beide Monitore nebeneinander, also den alten Samsung TN (BX2450) und den neuen Dell.....Der Samsung wirkt echt Blass^^


Bei dem neuen Dell habe  ich übrigens nicht das Display Port Problem.....komisch


Update: Wenn ich beim Samsung den HDMI-Schwarzwert auf "gering" stelle hat er nen sattes Schwarz wo Schwarz wirklich Schwarz ist. Solche Option hat der Dell leider nicht aber schaltet man es hat ist der Dell den Samsung um welten überlegen.

Bei schnellen Bewegungen ist mir auch aufgefallen (besonders in den Wolken bei BF4) das das TN Panel vom Samsung zu Farbabstufungen neigt (man sieht einzelne Farbränder) die bleiben beim IPS Panel vom Dell Stabil


----------



## Weltan (22. April 2014)

Input-Lag wird durch VSync verstärkt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB4BSsP6gts


----------



## M3talGuy (22. April 2014)

Weltan schrieb:


> Input-Lag wird durch VSync verstärkt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB4BSsP6gts


 
Aha. Und auf wen oder was war das jetzt bezogen?


----------



## Weltan (22. April 2014)

Auf das Mausspringen von Leitwolf.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

Weltan schrieb:


> Input-Lag wird durch VSync verstärkt.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KB4BSsP6gts


 
Joa das weis ich spiele generell ohne VSync.
Schade eig. also sind IPS/VA nur bdingt für schnelle shooter zu gebrauchen.
Finde blos schade das man sowas in keinen test ließt vorallem die wo steht das die Latenz so gering ist das es auch in schnellen shooter keine prob. gibt die realität sieht ja dann wieder anders aus.
Komischerweise ist es bei DS3 auch bissel vorhanden und das ist nun net schnell bei BF4 wiederum fast garnet.
Naja wozu hat man 2Monitore XD
Komisch das Schauderwelz das net auffällt er spielt sogar mit VSync.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ne ich habe das Problem auch nicht.
> Hört sich eher nach nem Mausdefekt an  was für eine Hast Du? VIelleicht eine Funkmaus wo der Emfänger jetzt vom Monitor verdeckt ist?
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ne liegt net an der Maus
Gamma hab ich übrigens nicht eingestellt ka bei dota hab ich den schleier net bei BF4 und DS3 wiederum schon vileicht ist das gamma im spiel auch so hoch muss ich ancher mal gucken.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (22. April 2014)

Lol, Leitwolf ... Das ist deine Maus bzw. hast du die falsche Unterlage!

Das liegt aber keinstenfalls am IPS panel


----------



## Jolly91 (22. April 2014)

Ich zocke seit 2 1/2 Jahren mit einem IPS Panel, und sowas gab´s bei mir noch nicht.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Lol, Leitwolf ... Das ist deine Maus bzw. hast du die falsche Unterlage!
> 
> Das liegt aber keinstenfalls am IPS panel


 
Biste dir da ganz sicher?????
Ich mir net^^
WIe gesagt das hab ich bei mein LG nicht und auch nicht beim BenQ2420Z
Am Pad kanns net liegen http://www.amazon.de/Roccat-Precisi...qid=1398194681&sr=8-1&keywords=roccat+mauspad
Komisch ist wenn ich VSync anhab ist das auf jedenfall besser oO
Schnall ich net normal müsste das doch noch schlechter werden.
Jedenfalls ist es bei mein TN so wenn ich das anmach hab ich ne übelste verzögerung.
Und das gepostete Video triffts eig ganz genau wo er das mit den zielen sagt.


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

Hast du mal ne andere Maus probiert?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (22. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du mal ne andere Maus probiert?


 
Ne hab leider keine andere mehr.
Komisch hab mal google überflogen da lässt sich keiner aus von wegen liegt an der Latenz alle meinen maus kaputt oder treiber net geupdatet dreck unterm laser u.s.w nur wieso ist das bei meinen beiden TN´s net so?
Wenn das noch weg wär dann kann man mit dem teil richtig gut zocken.....


----------



## JoM79 (22. April 2014)

Hast du es mal ohne mauspad probiert oder auf nem Stück weissen Papier? 
Wenn das nich nicht geht, frag mal irgend nen Kumpel ob er dir ne Maus leihen kann.
Ansonsten für fünf Euro eine beim MM holen.


----------



## Weltan (23. April 2014)

Über welches Kabel hast du ihn angeschlossen? Welche Graka? Vielleicht ergibt sich dein Problem aus der Übertaktung des Monitors. Also wieder Standarteinstellungen ausprobieren bzw. die 59,999 Hz (nur Nvidia) setzen, wie im Link beschrieben. Eventuell Skalierung im Grakatreiber ausschalten und unten den Haken setzen (Skalierungsmodus von Spielen und Programmen außer Kraft setzen) (Nvidia).

Der Grauschleier in einigen Spielen könnte dadurch entstehen (nur Nvidia):
von Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors :


> *Some games seem to ignore custom resolutions and will instead revert to using the default Limited Range RGB 16-235. That is why a preferred method for correcting the colour signal over HDMI is to use this utility. You just run the .exe file included in the .zip and click the button at the top right which is labelled ‘Set Full Range (0-255)’. You then simply restart your computer. You don’t have to re-run the tool every time the computer starts up, only if you ‘clean install’ a new graphics driver or replace your OS.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. April 2014)

Ja mit 59,999 Hz hat man 0-255 RGB aber bei BF4 ist es ziehmlich komisch. 
Habe es selber nochmal getestet und wenn BF4 gestartet wird schaltet sich der Monitor komplett um  (wie beim Auflösungswechsel) und der Grauschleier ist wieder drauf  50Hz Spieleeinstellung helfen nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ja mit 59,999 Hz hat man 0-255 RGB aber bei BF4 ist es ziehmlich komisch.
> Habe es selber nochmal getestet und wenn BF4 gestartet wird schaltet sich der Monitor komplett um  (wie beim Auflösungswechsel) und der Grauschleier ist wieder drauf  50Hz Spieleeinstellung helfen nicht.



Ich musste bei mir genau dieses Profil auswählen und dann hat das auch geklappt.
Musst mal im Spiel gucken, da muss dann die Auflösung mit 59,999Hz stehen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. April 2014)

Weltan schrieb:


> Über welches Kabel hast du ihn angeschlossen? Welche Graka? Vielleicht ergibt sich dein Problem aus der Übertaktung des Monitors. Also wieder Standarteinstellungen ausprobieren bzw. die 59,999 Hz (nur Nvidia) setzen, wie im Link beschrieben. Eventuell Skalierung im Grakatreiber ausschalten und unten den Haken setzen (Skalierungsmodus von Spielen und Programmen außer Kraft setzen) (Nvidia).
> 
> Der Grauschleier in einigen Spielen könnte dadurch entstehen (nur Nvidia):
> von Dell U2414H Review - PC Monitors :


 
Bringt irgentwie alles nix
Und wie gesagt bei andere IPS Monitore hatte ich das auch am stärksten bei schnelle shooter COD,CSS.
Das ist auch bei sehr schnellen drehungen so da guck ich nie dahin wo ich eig. hingucken müsste.
Bei mein TN 60Hz und 144Hz BenQ ist das zu 100% nicht so habs jetzt nochmal getestet.
Ob über DP oder HDMI genau das gleiche.
Verstärkt tritt es auch auf in dunklen Räumen,Maps u.s.w.
Deshalb ist das bestimmt in DS3 auch so weils meistenns im Dunkeln spielt da wird das panel net so schnell hinterher kommen.
Noch schlimmer ist es das sich alles was unter 60 FPS fällt sich viel ruckeliger anfühlt als auf mein TN 60Hz den BenQ lass ich jetzt mal ausen vor.^^
Schade das ich da so sehr empfindlich bin und das alles mit bekomme....ich bekomme auch schon den unterschied von 60 auf 70Hz mit aufn Desktop...langsam nervt das schon..
Aber ich werd auf jedenfall nochmal richtig testen und wenn ich ihn nur für Dota2 und Surfen,Filme nehme ist das auch ok aber die eher *bunten* spiele sehen so geil drauf aus.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich musste bei mir genau dieses Profil auswählen und dann hat das auch geklappt.
> Musst mal im Spiel gucken, da muss dann die Auflösung mit 59,999Hz stehen.


 

Bei BF4 im Menü steht 59,94 Hz....Warscheinlich schaltet er sich deswegen um  Und Du wirst das Problem siche rnicht haben weil Du ne AMD Karte drin  hast


----------



## Weltan (23. April 2014)

Nehmt doch das Tool für HDMI aus meinem Link, anstatt die 59.999 Hz zu verwenden. Steht doch im Zitat, dass manche Spiele die 59.999 Hz mit allen Farben nicht mitmachen.

Hier das Tool für HDMI: http://blog.metaclassofnil.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/NV_RGBFullRangeToggle.zip


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. April 2014)

Ich will es eigentlich vermeiden irgendwelche Zusatzprogramme zu installieren nur damit es Funktioniert. Aber ausprobieren werde ich es aber mal.

Funktioniert das eigentlich auch über Display Port? Immerhin wird der ja auch nicht mit allen Farben angesteuert bei nVidia. Über DVI-D braucht man es ja nicht.


Update: SO habs ausprobiert. Über DP Funktioniert das Programm nicht bzw es bringt nichts. Über HDMI schon allerdings schaltet sich Battlefield dennoch auf 59.94 Hz um und ist danach Grauschleierig. Habe auch nichts anderes erwartet da es bei Leitwolf auch so ist und er eine AMD Grafikkarte hat


----------



## Weltan (23. April 2014)

Beim diesem Monitor wird doch über DP normal nicht mit allen Farben angesteuert. Außer Dell hat den Bug inzwischen behoben. Und das Tool funktioniert soweit ich weiß nur mit HDMI. Dann kannst du wieder auf 60 Hz stellen.
Inwieweit man überhaupt von Bug seitens Dell reden kann, da es nur bei NVidia Karten so ist.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. April 2014)

Ich wusste bisher nur von einem nVidia Bug im Display Port


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Ich will es eigentlich vermeiden irgendwelche Zusatzprogramme zu installieren nur damit es Funktioniert. Aber ausprobieren werde ich es aber mal.
> 
> Funktioniert das eigentlich auch über Display Port? Immerhin wird der ja auch nicht mit allen Farben angesteuert bei nVidia. Über DVI-D braucht man es ja nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir läufts auch nur auf  59,xxHz.
Was du aber versuchen kannst mal auf 70 Takten und nochmal versuch mir kommt es so vor als obs besser ist dann.(natürlich dann auch auf 70hz stellen im spiel)
Aber mal ne andere Frage hast du oben links und rechts auch so ne art Wabenmuster?
Sieht so bissel 3D aus lol irgentwie ganz cool


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2014)

Also der Iiyama 144Hz 24" lief bei mir mit DP an der GTX 780 auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Aber mal ne andere Frage hast du oben links und rechts auch so ne art Wabenmuster?
> Sieht so bissel 3D aus lol irgentwie ganz cool


 

Was?  Aber das mit den Rändern habe ich auch. find eich aber nicht schlimm.
70Hz macht er nicht....Der Monitor gibt ne Fehlermeldung raus. 65Hz ist Max ohne ihn Manuell zu konfigurieren. 

Ich finde so wie er ist, ist alles in Ordnung  und die 120Hz/144Hz vom BenQ vermisse ich überhaupt nicht. Dafür ist das Bild allererste sahne


----------



## Weltan (23. April 2014)

Mit CVT - Reduziertes Blanking soll man die besten Ergebnisse erzielen.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-mehr-performenz-auch-bei-lcd-displays.html


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Was?  Aber das mit den Rändern habe ich auch. find eich aber nicht schlimm.
> 70Hz macht er nicht....Der Monitor gibt ne Fehlermeldung raus. 65Hz ist Max ohne ihn Manuell zu konfigurieren.
> 
> Ich finde so wie er ist, ist alles in Ordnung  und die 120Hz/144Hz vom BenQ vermisse ich überhaupt nicht. Dafür ist das Bild allererste sahne


 
Das sieht aus wie von Crysis wenn man das tarnungs teil anmacht das sieht auch so wabenmäßig aus lol so ist das beim mir als ob das einer reingemalt hatxD
Und wenn ich dann so bissel von der seite draufschau ist es so 3D effekt^^
Schade das kann man net mit ner cam so festhalten.
Naja 144Hz ist schon sehr fein nen geiles Bild aber auch nur leider gibt es das net gepaart vorallem mit dem schnellen Bildwechsel vom TN.
Spiele laufn eindeutig auf IPS schlechter unter 60FPS als bei TN 60Hz und das merk ich sehr deutlich liegt warscheinlich an der Bildaufbauzeit.
Tja und dann wär das noch mit der Latenz an was anderes kanns net liegen... sind 4MS wohl doch nen bissel zuviel für schnelle shooter.
Aber jeder ist da anders für Dota oder Wildstar nehm ich auf jedenfall den Dell für den rest mein BenQ.
Jetzt muss man schon 2Monitore kaufen nur weils keiner mal hinbekommt beides in eins zu stecken.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. April 2014)

Naja ich finde das der Dell schon besser als mein Samsung TN ist  ich hab sogar weniger schlieren und Farbsäume bei schnellen bewegungen als vorher  es sieht einfach sauber aus.

Die Reaktionszeit des Displays ist ja sogut wie das unwichtigste aller angaben  Wichtig ist der inputlag.
Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das Counter Strike Pro Gamer umdie 30 Milisekunden wahrnehmen können. "Normale" Menschen umdie 60ms


----------



## Leitwolf200 (23. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Naja ich finde das der Dell schon besser als mein Samsung TN ist  ich hab sogar weniger schlieren und Farbsäume bei schnellen bewegungen als vorher  es sieht einfach sauber aus.
> 
> Die Reaktionszeit des Displays ist ja sogut wie das unwichtigste aller angaben  Wichtig ist der inputlag.
> Ich hab irgendwo mal gelesen das Counter Strike Pro Gamer umdie 30 Milisekunden wahrnehmen können. "Normale" Menschen umdie 60ms


 
Also bei COD schliert er schon einiges mehr bei mir als mein TN 60Hz z.b.
Bei BF4 weniger bei Dota2 seh ich kaum was aber was ich sagen muss er hatt um einiges weniger an Tearing in spielen auch wenn man die FPS nicht begrenz das ist der 60Hz von mir schlimmer.
Dafür hat er  kaum Ghosting und der FPS limiter macht sich kaum bemerkbar was eig. komisch ist normal sollte ja der Lag noch höher sein dann.
Dann gehör ich wohl zu den net normalen


----------



## JoM79 (23. April 2014)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Dann gehör ich wohl zu den net normalen



Sind wir nicht alle ein wenig Bluna?
Also ich finde 144Hz angenehmer bei BF4 wobei der BenQ EW2740L jetzt auch nicht der schnellste Monitor ist.
Mein XL2720Z ist selbst bei 60Hz nen gutes Stück schneller, dafür mit schlechteren Farben und Kontrast.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. April 2014)

Jemand ne Idee warum der Dell P2414H Sofort über Display Port mit RGB 0-255 Angesteuert wird und der Dell U2414H nicht?


----------



## JoM79 (24. April 2014)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee warum der Dell P2414H Sofort über Display Port mit RGB 0-255 Angesteuert wird und der Dell U2414H nicht?



Murphys law?


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. April 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Murphys law?


 
Ich denke eher weniger 

Ich vermute das die GraKa den U dennoch als HD Gerät erkennt da er über eine HDMI bzw HD Schnittstelle verfügt trotz DisplayPort der P hingegen nicht und wird als reiner PC Bildschirm angesteuert


----------



## Jolly91 (11. Mai 2014)

Ich hab jetzt seit 9 Tagen den Eizo EV2736WFS und habe noch nichts schlechtes feststellen können. Der Monitor entspricht seinem Preis, er hat keine Pixelfehler, und die Schlierenbildung ist auch nicht schlimm, obwohl ich keine Rennspiele zocke. Battlefield habe ich auch nicht mehr auf dem Rechner, da es einfach nicht mehr spielenswert ist. Auf jeden Fall war es für mich die richtige Entscheidung ein IPS Panel mit 27" @ 2560x1440 @ 60Hz einem TN Panel mit 23/24" @ 1920x1080 @ 120/144Hz vorzuziehen. Und mein erster Gedanke als der Monitor hier stand war nicht mein Gott ist das Teil groß, sondern eher genau so wie ich es ausgemessen habe.

Nur schade das Eizo kein USB Kabel beigelegt hat. Jetzt habe ich alle Kabel vom Dell durch die des Eizo´s ersetzt, und muss das USB Kabel vom Dell benutzen, das passt einfach nicht.


----------



## JoM79 (11. Mai 2014)

Hmm komisch, genau das mit dem USB Kabel stand auch beim Prad Test dabei.
Da scheint Eizo wohl geschlampt zu haben.


----------



## AskAQuestion (13. Mai 2014)

Viel tut sich ja im Moment nicht auf dem Monitormarkt...?!

Interessant sehen aber die neuen LG 21:9 Modelle aus, finde ich. Vor allem der:
LG 25UM65-P 63,5 cm IPS LED-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Evtl überlege ich mir den, wenn er keine PWM hat. Allerdings gibt es da bisher kaum Erfahrungsberichte zu.

Ausserdem erhältlich als 29um65 und eine Klasse höher... 

http://www.lg.com/de/ips/UM95

Wenn der Preis nicht wäre, wäre der sicher sehr nett.  Oder halt beruflich.


----------



## BertB (13. Mai 2014)

hast den 25" mal im laden gesehen?
ist sehr schmal von oben nach unten

der 3440x1440 ist na klar ein echter herzensbrecher,
nächstes jahr isser vielleicht in der 500€ ecke, dann wärs ok für mich

ich hab mir am samstag den hier geholt
Display von Samsung: U28D590D | Samsung - ÜBERSICHT
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/322209-28-4k-600-samsung-u28d590p-3.html#post6419591
ist halt weder ips noch 144Hz
hat dafür andere qualitäten

empfehle aber immer noch nen 29" 21:9
mittlerweile gehts bei 300€ los
AOC q2963Pm, 29" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
der hat vermutlich das selbe display, wie mein lg 29ea93, ist sehr gut
wenn die im laden nebeneinanderstehen, sieht das jedenfalls sehr danach aus


----------



## AskAQuestion (14. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hast den 25" mal im laden gesehen?
> ist sehr schmal von oben nach unten
> 
> der 3440x1440 ist na klar ein echter herzensbrecher,
> ...


 
Also in natura gesehen noch nicht. Nein.

Allerdings nutze ich bisher einen 22" und sitze auch nicht allzu weit davon weg. Deshalb hörte sich der 25er halt wegen der hohen Pixeldichte interessant an. Das display an sich scheint ja auch nicht so schlecht zu sein. Aber ich schaue mir die maße noch mal genau an. 

Auf jeden fall möchte ich einen ohne PWM. Und 21:9 wäre auch ganz nett. Mal abwarten.


----------



## AskAQuestion (14. Mai 2014)

Die daten vom u28d590d sehen übrigens auch sehr gut aus. Wie bist du mit dem so zufrieden?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2014)

Also 25" wären mir in der Höhe viel zu klein, selbst 29" ist da zu wenig.


----------



## AskAQuestion (14. Mai 2014)

Ist der 29" nicht so hoch wie ein normaler 24" in full hd? Oder täusche ich mich da?

Ein 27" kommt für mich halt nicht in frage, weil ich recht nah davor sitze. Wenn ich drauf achte, sehe ich ja selbst bei meinem noch die einzelnen pixel.  von daher müsste er wenn schon eine höhere auflösung haben.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Mai 2014)

Da bleibt noch 4K und 24", aber so einer kostet mindestens 900€.


----------



## Jolly91 (15. Mai 2014)

Ist es eigentlich möglich, das die Karte den Display Port dem DVI vor zieht?

Bei mir ist der TV über HDMI mit der Grafikkarte verbunden, und der Monitor bekommt das Signal via Display Port. Also wird schön zuerst HDMI ausgewählt, weil DVI gibt es nicht, und Display Port kommt erst beim Windows start. Das heißt ich müsste den TV abstecken, oder das DVI Kabel wieder verwenden, so wie ich es auch vorher machte.


----------



## BertB (15. Mai 2014)

AskAQuestion schrieb:


> Die daten vom u28d590d sehen übrigens auch sehr gut aus. Wie bist du mit dem so zufrieden?


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/322209-28-4k-600-samsung-u28d590p-3.html#post6419591
in dem thread zum monitor hab ich einiges geschrieben,
gibt schon auch negative aspekte,
bugs in games und so,
hoffe, dass da patches kommen, wenn die auflösung verbreiteter ist,

ansonsten top,

aber r9 290cf sind nicht verkehrt für den

der 21:9 ist pflegeleichter, da läuft fast alles ohne probleme,
außer fallout und skyrim, da wird oben und unten was abgeschnitten, -> blöd im menü
gibt aber eventuell irgendwelche fixes in ultra wide foren, oder .ini datei hack

eine karte reicht auch viel besser, ne 270x war in der originalauflösung schon sehr zufriedenstellend
mit sli770 ist auch downsampling sehr gut, 3200x1350


----------



## AskAQuestion (16. Mai 2014)

Also in meinem arbeitet bisher noch eine 570.  für 1680x1050 auf meinem 22" ist die mehr als ausreichend bis jetzt.

Aber bei einem größeren monitor und erst recht bei einem 4k müsste ich dann auch noch am rechner etwas modernisieren.


----------

